# Heat Training Support Thread



## brittanynic16 (Jan 24, 2011)

You wanted it and now it's here...


Hello all!! This thread is for those who want to discuss heat training or who are heat trained themselves. Hopefully, this thread will stay positive and we can learn a thing or 2 from one another 


If you don't already know I have a channel on Youtube that discusses my method of heat training. I am also writing a book on the method which I hope to complete in the next few months. Here are some of the videos I have dedicated to heat training. Please feel free to discuss and share. 

This video shows my wet hair texture
YouTube - Wet Hair Lets Compare

This is the first video of my method (it is a bit more refined now).
YouTube - How I Heat Train- Video 1 Prep Work

Me discussing the process
YouTube - Heat Training - The Only Natural Relaxer

Enjoy!


----------



## beana (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks for posting this!!! 

I am transitioning to natural hair and plan to wear my hair heat straightened 80% of the time. I guess i will be heat training somewhat.

ETA: I will use heat 2x's a month on wash day. It usually takes a while to detangle my freshly washed hair, so when im done, i'm about 40% dry. I seal with sabino, bantu knot in sections sit under a hood dryer for 20 mins or air dry until 90% dry.
Lightly blow dry my roots until 100% dry. 

Then i will flat iron on 360 with my sedu. I am usually able to get my natural hair straight with one pass but that may change once im fully natural. so 2 passes max.  by the way i have fine/ mostly medium density 4a/b hair.


----------



## HauteHippie (Jan 24, 2011)

Yaaay! I'm subscribing to this.

Congrats on your book! I have been using your videos as a guide and they've helped me out tremendously!


----------



## Ijanei (Jan 24, 2011)

As of right now I'm transitioning (8mos post) but plan to wear my hair straight maybe 75% of the time. Just here waiting to see positive feedback on this heat training _thingy_


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jan 24, 2011)

i love your hair in the comparison vid!


----------



## davisbr88 (Jan 24, 2011)

I think this whole concept is very interesting to read about.
I have a question!
How do you start?
For instance, in your video, you're training your new growth by opening and closing the iron so many times. How did you do that to the length of your hair? Did you open and close every 1.5" (or however wide your iron is) all the way down the strand?
I'm curious (nosy).


----------



## virtuenow (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks for starting this thread Brittany!  I would like to loosen my texture some...but it always goes right back to the original twa once water touches it.  That's how much shrinkage I have.  I use heat regularly (blowdry/sometimes flat iron)...I wonder if my hair is heat resistant!  I have added some moisture techniques in...and working on new regimen currently.


----------



## bride91501 (Jan 24, 2011)

I have no plans to heat train....just wanted to offer my support to you guys.


----------



## brittanynic16 (Jan 24, 2011)

beana said:


> Thanks for posting this!!!
> 
> I am transitioning to natural hair and plan to wear my hair heat straightened 80% of the time. I guess i will be heat training somewhat.
> 
> ...



Thank you for sharing your routine. I hope more people do too.



EtherealEnigma said:


> Yaaay! I'm subscribing to this.
> 
> Congrats on your book! I have been using your videos as a guide and they've helped me out tremendously!



Thank you. I can't wait until it's done. I have the majority of the content down but I keep learning new things and I keep having to add chapters.  Feel free to ask me any questions you may have.



tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


> i love your hair in the comparison vid!



Thank you. I can't wait until those straight ends are gone. I hate them. 


davisbr88 said:


> I think this whole concept is very interesting to read about.
> I have a question!
> How do you start?
> For instance, in your video, you're training your new growth by opening and closing the iron so many times. How did you do that to the length of your hair? Did you open and close every 1.5" (or however wide your iron is) all the way down the strand?
> I'm curious (nosy).



I am actually doing passes of the flatiron. The area is just small. That is why it looks like I am just opening and closing the iron. If it was the length then you would just do multiple passes down the length. 



virtuenow said:


> Thanks for starting this thread Brittany!  I would like to loosen my texture some...but it always goes right back to the original twa once water touches it.  That's how much shrinkage I have.  I use heat regularly (blowdry/sometimes flat iron)...I wonder if my hair is heat resistant!  I have added some moisture techniques in...and working on new regimen currently.



From the feedback that I am getting it seems like some need more heat than others especially if your hair is very thick or coarse. I have been working on a few tricks to speed up the process.


----------



## levone (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks for starting this thread!  I love your videos...helpful information.

I don't have a regimen or anything to share as I'm too lazy to flatiron for the most part and sweat a bunch when I work out, but appreciate the resource if I should ever need to see/read about others' experiences.  The 'heat training' you talk about truly is different than what I grew up knowing (basically anyone that got their hair straightened a couple of times was considered 'heat trained') so I find it very interesting.


----------



## ms.blue (Jan 24, 2011)

I think about being a heat trained natural but I want to do this process by using a blowdryer instead of a flatiron.


----------



## PinkAngel (Jan 24, 2011)

Love your hair.  What about working out, do roots ever revert? Also, how often are you flat ironing?


----------



## CrownCola (Jan 24, 2011)

Great! Subscribed.  After unintentionally loosening my curls, (and a disappointing chop afterwards), I've been eager to learn more in terms of technique.  I'm currently in twists for some overdue rest.  Between the blowdryer, maxiglide, flat irons, and pressing comb, (all in one day sometimes),  I've been doin' too much.  I plan to take some notes, and reset my strategy.

Thanks, I can't wait to learn from everyone. 

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## Tiye (Jan 24, 2011)

virtuenow said:


> Thanks for starting this thread Brittany!  I would like to loosen my texture some...but it always goes right back to the original twa once water touches it.  That's how much shrinkage I have.  I use heat regularly (blowdry/sometimes flat iron)...I wonder if my hair is heat resistant!  I have added some moisture techniques in...and working on new regimen currently.



I have resistant hair. It can be trained - my mother did it for me when i was growing up and recently (last year) I used Brittanynic's technique to train it. Just don't be overly aggressive with the heat - since this is the HT support thread we don't have to debate the difference between trained hair and damaged hair but there is a difference. I actually am not using heat tools much right now coz it's too cold to wear my hair out anyway so I just wear wigs or headwraps, but I may get back to it in the summer. Ironically the summer is the worst season for someone who wants to wear heat straightened natural hair but I don't heat train for that reason. I only use heat to soften my hair a bit and make it a little less shrink prone.


----------



## HauteHippie (Jan 24, 2011)

When I imagine what my heat-trained hair will look like... it's usually my face with you or Mwedzi's hair! Creepy, I know. It's a compliment.  How often do you use heat? Tools/temp?



virtuenow said:


> Thanks for starting this thread Brittany!  I would like to loosen my texture some...but it always goes right back to the original twa once water touches it.  That's how much shrinkage I have.  I use heat regularly (blowdry/sometimes flat iron)...I wonder if my hair is heat resistant!  I have added some moisture techniques in...and working on new regimen currently.


----------



## 30something (Jan 25, 2011)

Thank you for starting this thread! I wanted too, but I'm so new to heat training that I didn't think I would be a good candidate. 

anyway I been trying to heat train since nov of 2010. I had about 3 months of new growth at the time. I tried training with blow driers but it just didn't seem like the best method for me. A lot of awkward positioning, using the blow dryer for longer than 10 minutes seemed to dry out my hair a little.. so now I'm using my flat iron


I been trying to figure out the frequency and the amount of heat I need to use for heat training sessions, my hair is very resilient to heat. Its been taking a long time to see any results.


----------



## Ltown (Jan 25, 2011)

Brittany would you recommend dominican blowout as heat train?


----------



## Mandy4610 (Jan 25, 2011)

Good to see this thread. I don't plan on heat training but I will lurk in here and learn along with you guys.

All the best ladies!


----------



## yods (Jan 25, 2011)

yay, thanks for starting this.  I have watched your videos and your hair is absolutely stunning.

I only blow dry once a month or every couple of months as I want to retain as much of my natural curl pattern as possible.  I only dry my ends using the cool shot now.  I started this method after watching longhairdon'tcare on yt as I was getting really frustrated by ssks and long detangling sessions which have been totally alleviated now.  

Do you ladies use heavy protein treatements?  I am thinking of starting hard core apoghee once every few months but I am a bit scared.


----------



## SelfStyled (Jan 25, 2011)

Yay- Brittany- happy to see this thread.  I am relaxed, so I guess I can't be heat trained per se. But my hair does so much better with heat. The only thing that is stopping me from becoming a heat straightened natural, is what to do about working out? I sweat profusely in my head. If any one has any tips I am all ears.


----------



## Keedah (Jan 25, 2011)

I recently flat ironed and trimmed a good inch of raggedy ends off and plan on heat training my hair. My hair seems to retain more when its straight and Im not ripping through it and I love the versatility. Great thread.


----------



## yods (Jan 25, 2011)

SelfStyled said:


> Yay- Brittany- happy to see this thread.  I am relaxed, so I guess I can't be heat trained per se. But my hair does so much better with heat. The only thing that is stopping me from becoming a heat straightened natural, is what to do about working out? I sweat profusely in my head. If any one has any tips I am all ears.




Take a look at pink skate's thread, http://www.longhaircareforum.com/ha...ew-discussion/298845-naturals-straighten.html

Hope that helps


----------



## SelfStyled (Jan 25, 2011)

yods said:


> Take a look at pink skate's thread, http://www.longhaircareforum.com/ha...ew-discussion/298845-naturals-straighten.html
> 
> Hope that helps



Because a "thank you wasn't enough". Can't wait to get through that thread. (((hugs)))


----------



## pcRN (Jan 25, 2011)

bump...very interested in this thread


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Jan 25, 2011)

SelfStyled said:


> Because a "thank you wasn't enough". Can't wait to get through that thread. (((hugs)))



From my experience, because I sweat alot in my head as well, nothing but a relaxer will stop your roots from reverting. I guess you could experiment if you want but no amount of heat or products ever stopped my hair from reverting after working out when I was younger or since I've been transitioning. Pinkskates did not sweat from her normal workouts but I've never heard of someone who sweats heavily who conquered reversion.


----------



## geejay (Jan 25, 2011)

Very cool! Glad to see this thread. This is a topic I'm very interested in learning more about. 

The biggest difference I get from Brittany's technique and more general discussions of heat training is the different amount of heat she uses on her roots versus the length of her hair. Intense heat on roots during a training sessions and then very moderate to mild heat for styling. Typically people seem to use one heat setting for their roots and the length of their hair in a styling session.


----------



## brittanynic16 (Jan 25, 2011)

PinkAngel said:


> Love your hair.  What about working out, do roots ever revert? Also, how often are you flat ironing?



I don't have a problem with reversion. If I sweat a lot I may get a slight wave right at the roots but other than that my hair never reverts unless I get rained on.


----------



## brittanynic16 (Jan 25, 2011)

Ltown said:


> Brittany would you recommend dominican blowout as heat train?



No I don't recommend the DB for training the hair. I don't there would be enough control with blowouts. It is important that you know what it took for your hair to get to the new texture so that you can repeat it as new hair comes in.


----------



## brittanynic16 (Jan 25, 2011)

SelfStyled said:


> Yay- Brittany- happy to see this thread.  I am relaxed, so I guess I can't be heat trained per se. But my hair does so much better with heat. The only thing that is stopping me from becoming a heat straightened natural, is what to do about working out? I sweat profusely in my head. If any one has any tips I am all ears.



I never have a problem with reversion.  I find that my trained hair doesn't revert easily. I usually only get a slight wave at the roots when I work out but that's it.


----------



## Napp (Jan 25, 2011)

I am so upset. i whole out a long diatribe of my heat training journey and i accidentally deleted it when switching tabs

I am giving the abbreviated version and i probably left out alot of details and pics but i cannot write that over again all of my pics are in my fotki if you are interested. 

i haven't posted in quite some time but with all this heat training talk i wanted to give my personal experience with it and how it has greatly improved my manageability and styling. even after being on hairboards for so long and being natural for most of my life i still had alot of difficulty at times i even wanted to cry. hair shouldn't have to be this difficult so this is why i decided to try this out.

Natural texture. no heat no nothing. RAW. no product/manipulation i wore it like this for quite some time mainly in twists.










here it is after using heat regulalry for  6 months. i would flat iron 2 times a month.




after that i got a electric pressing comb and pressed my hair 1 time every 3 weeks and i would rest for one week or repress. i blow dry,press and then flat iron.. in the summer i would sometimes airdry. i did this for the rest of 2010 

here is is nearly a year after i have been using heat regulalry





in december i pressed my hair 4 times in 2 weeks. a small curl in my nape doesnt curl right after that but otherwise i never had an issue with my hair curling up. i will never do that again.

as to the "limp hair" thing i did notice that my hair was as i call it "saggy"
but my hair has that same saggy look when i put a crap load of product in it
like here





 this is my hair shingled with gel. this is the SAME day that i took the raw hair pictures.

otherwise this is has been the solution to my hair woes. my hair still irks me but i find styling,moisturizing and detangling much more easier. my tangles just fall out when i get it wet. no more 30 min-hour long detangling sessions.5 mins tops.

i noticed breakage after a while but for all of 2010 i rarley DCed. i started back in december after that mishap.

and as far as retaining length i retained quite bit. i think it may have been less than if i had stayed heat free but i am still satisfied overall.
dec 2009




dec 2010





 its not accurate because i had to stretch in 2010 because i did such a crappy press but i went from scraping apl to scraping bsl.

also i do not have an issue with "roots" this is why i wanted to get away from relaxers. i dont notice a difference from my roots and the rest of the strands except my very ends but they have always been wonky even when i wasnt using heat(possible texturized ends that never broke off) and i am very keen about these things. i prefer it this way.

I hope this helps!


----------



## Napp (Jan 25, 2011)

Also here is something I wrote on another board but i think is applicable here too:

Heat training for me it is using heat on a consistent basis to make the hair more malleable. The curl pattern doesn't have to change but it can. The trained hair is easier to manipulate and shape. 

~Heat Training/Damage Spectrum~

when wet

No change>>>curl elongation>>>waviness of original texture>>>>>loose waves>>>Straight

the more removed it is from the natural curl pattern the more "damaged" it is IMO but it doesnt mean that you cannot retain and grow hair once it has happened.

Desirable heat trained hair usually consists of the first 3 categories.

Brittanynic16 and Longhairdontcare2011 from youtube have what id consider the 3rd level of heat training: Waviness of original texture.

YouTube - Wet Heat Trained Hair

Britney also has level 4 and 5 on her ends.She plans on getting rid of them.

YouTube - #12:Texture of my wet natural hair with conditioner in it.

Disclaimer: This is all my conjecture and has not been hairboard approved.

this is just my take on heat training. critique and dissect as you wish.


----------



## geejay (Jan 25, 2011)

Napp, thanks for such a detailed posts with pics and everything. That's super helpful


----------



## havilland (Jan 25, 2011)

right now i am 10 months post texlax and i would love to heat train all this new growth, but i don't know anything about it and my hair is fine...so i am afraid.  i am going to be on the lookout for the book.

my stylist is even trying to learn more about it, so my goal is to heat train next year when i am 8-10 months post relaxer again.

i will be watching this thread and hoping for more information so i can learn about this thermal method of relaxing my curl pattern.

thanks for this bri.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Jan 25, 2011)

Brit , you are so awesome to do this. I have a year before I can do anything, but I have subbed to this page for future use.  for all the ladies who supplied pics and information on their regimen.


----------



## PoisedNPolished (Jan 25, 2011)

I have fine hair and because of this I have tried to go natural a few times. Once I see a little length I usually relax again. I am considering this method so that I can transition but wear my hair straight majority of the time. Do I sound like someone who needs to do this? I am going to youtube to check out the videos  I really want to grow my hair out as long as possible but I don't think relaxers give me the look I am going for.


----------



## brittanynic16 (Jan 25, 2011)

Thank you all for your positive energy it is much appreciated.

I posted a short update of my wet hair and how it is turning out.

It is here if you'd like to check it out
YouTube - Wet Hair Update January 2011


----------



## brittanynic16 (Jan 25, 2011)

PoisedNPolished said:


> I have fine hair and because of this I have tried to go natural a few times. Once I see a little length I usually relax again. I am considering this method so that I can transition but wear my hair straight majority of the time. Do I sound like someone who needs to do this? I am going to youtube to check out the videos  I really want to grow my hair out as long as possible but I don't think relaxers give me the look I am going for.



You can absolutely heat train. You're just going to use a lower temperature.


----------



## DarkandLovely (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm currently texlaxed but have am heavily considering transitioning to heat trained natural in the future.  I will definately keep checking back in to learn more so keep updating ladies esp those who have or are gaining experience


----------



## alive (Jan 25, 2011)

brittany, I'm a huge fan of your vids on YT. your facial expressions are priceless!


----------



## Napp (Jan 26, 2011)

I hope I helped some people and opened up some new ideas on the topic of heat training.n i really want to emphasize that *i dont think the hair texture has to change drastically for hair to be heat trained.*

 my hair is still VERY curly/nappy and i can do styles that i did with my raw hair. i do not even think the curl has changed that much, but the regular heat made my hair more porous.my hair has a very odd texture that i cannot describe and i havent seen many on the board with hair like this. its very puffy takes forever and a day just to feel damp. with no products it easily can resemble a 4b texture. but when i put a heavy product i got loose waves and curls like in my shingling picture. now, when i wet it it gets wet and clumps together easier. i can wash n go and my hair looks great IMO .it detangles easier and takes a shorter amount of time than my raw hair which i could never wash n go because my hair wouldnt absorb product at all. it just sat on my hair. 

if you can tell in my raw pics the water is sittin on my hair in huge droplets meanwhile in the other two pictures its damp w/ product. you can see the product but it is absorbing into the hair making it look more relaxed. when fully dry i dont think anyone, hair board or not, could tell i use heat on a regular basis.

i do think that this new level of porosity has its issues. although my hair took forever to get damp when it did it stayed wet for days/hours. my hair felt like wire and was very hard to break. it didnt know what a split end was. my hais breaks more often than before the heat usage but it never really was an issue. ill admit when i started heat training i was in a IDGAF mode so i pretty much didnt care what happened. so that is why the increased breakage and splits didnt bother me plus it never noticeably got in the way of me retaining growth. and i still didnt bother to DC my hair i am going to try better in 2011


----------



## brittanynic16 (Jan 26, 2011)

alive said:


> brittany, I'm a huge fan of your vids on YT. your facial expressions are priceless!



Thank you. I have to keep things interesting.


----------



## Fine 4s (Jan 26, 2011)

I just love your siggy....it just POPS out atcha.
Need me a red background


----------



## PoisedNPolished (Jan 26, 2011)

So I watched your vids and subscribed ... I see you use a higher temp on the roots then wait til the iron cools down to do the length... I wish I knew what temp I needed for my hair. I think I am going to wait until I transition a good 8-12 months before I try this. I will be researching and getting good growth until then. I am 3.5 months post right now


----------



## 30something (Jan 26, 2011)

PoisedNPolished said:


> So I watched your vids and subscribed ... I see you use a higher temp on the roots then wait til the iron cools down to do the length... I wish I knew what temp I needed for my hair. I think I am going to wait until I transition a good 8-12 months before I try this. I will be researching and getting good growth until then. I am 3.5 months post right now



I started at 3.5-4 months post and I'll agree too wait 8-12 months. I think at that point you can better see how far you are training.


----------



## Amcd (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks for this thread.  I am starting to transition and I will be using heat to help me do this.  I want to wear my hair straight the majority of the time.  Watching this thread and your videos with interest.


----------



## keepithealthy (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm happy you ladies have a support thread. It's not something I want to do but if it works for you I say do it!  HHG to you all


----------



## renren (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi,

Just wanted to thank you for starting this post. Im texturised and am happy with my texturised hair but I am keeping a close eye on this thread as I am going to heat train my little sister's hair. My mom was going to give her a relaxer, I ofcourse stopped her and told her that I would handle her hair. She is natural, I flat ironed her hair this weekend and she loved it. Although it reverted in 2 days, I think with regular heat use it will become easier to straighten and not revert so easily. I live in the Caribbean, and even my texturised/relaxed hair reverts easily because of the weather. 

I think this is the best way for me to take care of her hair as her ends are prone to ssks and splits even with regualr trims and protective styling (her hair is usualy in braids or twist never left open in a poof). 



I will take pics of my sister's hair journey and share here with you guys. 

Thanks again and HHG to all!!


----------



## sweethair (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks Brittany for starting this thread. I love your videos and I have started to heat train because I have lost so much hair trying to detangle my tightly coiled hair. I only flat iron twice a month and it has become a much better regimen for *my hair**. *My aunt has waist length hair and has been pressing her hair for years so clearly she's doing something right.  You and longhairdontcare2011 are true inspirations of  how to use heat in the right way.

Keep doing what you're doing!!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Jan 27, 2011)

So....I guess I'm getting ready to slightly heat train my hair. I have no intentions on changing my texture but I'm tired of my hair reverting the day after I flat iron. When I was natural and getting my hair pressed once a month, my hair lasted about a week before it reverted (unless I worked out). I would like for my 3 hour flat ironing jobs to last longer than a day. So I guess I will post my updates in here for anyone who wants to train their hair to stay straight longer but not necessarily drastically change their texture.


----------



## ceecy29 (Jan 27, 2011)

Love this thread as a future heat trainer!


----------



## Poohbear (Jan 27, 2011)

I know a lot of ladies are not a fan of this, but I use grease to straighten my natural hair.  It has helped "heat-train" my hair.  I currently use Ultra Sheen Creme Satin Pres (white jar with light yellow writing). Grease is the only product that keeps my hair from reverting.  Whenever I wash my hair, it goes back to normal. I don't have any permanently straight pieces in my hair and do not want that either. 

I feel like heat training is more about helping your hair to straighten easier and it's more for naturals who prefer to wear their hair straight majority of the time.


----------



## yods (Jan 27, 2011)

For the ladies that have started already, would it be possible to post your reggies and even tempratures?  It would also be interesting to know to what degree you have kept your texture whether by design or not as I see a lot of people are interested in retaining as much texture as possible.

I will start with myself I have 4a/b hair that now probably looks more 4a ish.  I blow dry once a month on medium (did high the first few times)and cool shot the ends.  I started 6 months ago and would like to retain as much of my texture so I am starting to ease back a bit on the high tempratures.   My main reason was to reduce shrinkage and ssks now I am retaining most of my growth where as previously I was cutting my hair constantly due to ssks.     

I am also curious to know if anyone had experienced reversion of texture over time if heat wasn't used over a period of time.

Thank you kindly.


----------



## Minty (Jan 27, 2011)

No Vitapoint is a good product for straightening too and it gives excellent shine.


----------



## Napp (Jan 27, 2011)

Poohbear said:


> I know a lot of ladies are not a fan of this, but I use grease to straighten my natural hair.  It has helped "heat-train" my hair.  I currently use Ultra Sheen Creme Satin Pres (white jar with light yellow writing). Grease is the only product that keeps my hair from reverting.  Whenever I wash my hair, it goes back to normal. I don't have any permanently straight pieces in my hair and do not want that either.
> 
> I feel like heat training is more about helping your hair to straighten easier and it's more for naturals who prefer to wear their hair straight majority of the time.



i use grease for pressing too! apex pressing oil is my baby daddy! its the lightest most non greasy grease ive ever used! plus it has no smell! i hear no crackling when i use it and it gives the ultimate blang blang and swang swang!







my hair stays bone straight for weeks with this joint!


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Jan 27, 2011)

I knew I could count on Napp and Pooh for notes and products. I have to wait for my TWA to grow out and test your techniques. Thanks again, ladies!


----------



## Napp (Jan 27, 2011)

yods said:


> For the ladies that have started already, would it be possible to post your reggies and even tempratures?  It would also be interesting to know to what degree you have kept your texture whether by design or not as I see a lot of people are interested in retaining as much texture as possible.
> 
> I will start with myself I have 4a/b hair that now probably looks more 4a ish.  I blow dry once a month on medium (did high the first few times)and cool shot the ends.  I started 6 months ago and would like to retain as much of my texture so I am starting to ease back a bit on the high tempratures.   My main reason was to reduce shrinkage and ssks now I am retaining most of my growth where as previously I was cutting my hair constantly due to ssks.
> 
> ...



i see i forgot to metion this

For the first 6 months i blowdried on high and flat irorned at 400 degrees 2 times a month
once i started to press my hair i would blow dry on high,press at 400, and flat iron at 365.

i was very awful with my hair i think i used 3-4 passes at times with each hot tool. my hair doesnt get bone straight in one or two passes. i like my hair ultra straight. now i try to use 2 passes of my hot comb and one slow pass of my flat iron. sometimes i do more

 i say work up slowly and deep condition alot. especially if you do not know how much heat your hair can take. i already knew that my hair was somewhat resistant to heat. i did not deep condition when i was doing this either i dont recommend that either......


----------



## yods (Jan 27, 2011)

lol at poohbear and napp about to take back back to the old school methods.  After spending so much £££ on natural products in 2010 it will be hilarious if grease becomes the magic staple 

oh well off to the store I go then 

 So um, cough, um,  are there any other products I should pick up?


----------



## LovinLea (Jan 27, 2011)

Heatlaxed ladies: When you do your twists (if you still do your twists), do the ends stay? I mean, are y'all still doing twist outs?

Also, for the most part, does all of your hair texture loosen the same way? or do you have looser parts, medium parts, and then kinky parts (or is something done wrong if it ends up like this)?

TIA.


----------



## berryblack (Jan 27, 2011)

Poohbear said:


> I know a lot of ladies are not a fan of this, but I use grease to straighten my natural hair.  It has helped "heat-train" my hair.  I currently use Ultra Sheen Creme Satin Pres (white jar with light yellow writing). Grease is the only product that keeps my hair from reverting.  Whenever I wash my hair, it goes back to normal. I don't have any permanently straight pieces in my hair and do not want that either.
> 
> I feel like heat training is more about helping your hair to straighten easier and it's more for naturals who prefer to wear their hair straight majority of the time.



Hey PoohBear,
How are you using Ultrasheen?  I got it a few months ago--I think based on your recommendation, but maybe I didn't use enough...Do dab on each piece of hair you flat iron or put it on in big sections...?


----------



## Etherealsmile (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks Brittany for starting this thread. I will begin my first session of heat training next weekend on wash day.

I will be using only a blow dryer as opposed to blow dry/flat iron. My intent is to reduce the amount of ssk's, knots and tangles I get during each wash session.

I feel like after detangling my hair, washing and moisturizing, my ends simply wrap up around each other, defeating my detangling session. It is so frustrating  my hair is extremely dense, thick and kinky 4b. I will be using heat 2x a month to begin with...2x to quickly reduce the amount of ssk's and knots in my hair.

Once I am satisfied with the reduction of ssk's and knots, i will probably reduce my usage to 1x per month. I don't care if my hair shrinks, i just want all these ssk's gone. I feel like my hair growth has been stagnant for the past 2 months because I feel as though I am ripping through my hair to fight these knots. My retention is not as good as I'd like it to be and I hope that by lightly heat training. I can slowly begin to retain my length again


----------



## Poohbear (Jan 27, 2011)

LovinLea said:


> Heatlaxed ladies: When you do your twists (if you still do your twists), do the ends stay? I mean, are y'all still doing twist outs?
> 
> Also, for the most part, does all of your hair texture loosen the same way? or do you have looser parts, medium parts, and then kinky parts (or is something done wrong if it ends up like this)?
> 
> TIA.


The ends of my twists only stay if I do twists on wet hair. But I never wear wet twists as a style. I use twists to airdry my hair if I'm not going to use heat.  When I do twists on dry hair, the ends do not stay. They unravel.

It seems like with my hair, it does not loosen all the same way. It loosens relative to the original texture. For instance, before I ever straightened my hair, the top/front part of my hair was always the straightest and the crown was always the nappiest. The nape and sides had this silky kinky thing going on. With heat training, each area of my hair is looser based on it's original hair texture. Like the top/front part of my hair is just a bit straighter than usual. Hope that makes sense.



berryblack said:


> Hey PoohBear,
> How are you using Ultrasheen?  I got it a few months ago--I think based on your recommendation, but maybe I didn't use enough...Do dab on each piece of hair you flat iron or put it on in big sections...?



Yes. I either put a small amount on each piece of hair I flat iron. Or I'll section off a section of hair and apply it to that section before separating it out into smaller pieces to flat-iron.


----------



## keepithealthy (Jan 27, 2011)

Napp said:


> i use grease for pressing too! apex pressing oil is my baby daddy! its the lightest most non greasy grease ive ever used! plus it has no smell! i hear no crackling when i use it and it gives the ultimate blang blang and swang swang!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've used this product sometimes when I straighten my hair and it works well. My mom used to use this a lot when I was little and my straight hair would last for maybe two weeks.


----------



## Kiki0130 (Jan 27, 2011)

Poohbear said:


> I know a lot of ladies are not a fan of this, but I use grease to straighten my natural hair.  It has helped "heat-train" my hair.  I currently use Ultra Sheen Creme Satin Pres (white jar with light yellow writing). Grease is the only product that keeps my hair from reverting.  Whenever I wash my hair, it goes back to normal. I don't have any permanently straight pieces in my hair and do not want that either.
> 
> I feel like heat training is more about helping your hair to straighten easier and it's more for naturals who prefer to wear their hair straight majority of the time.




I know it's not popular or even well-known but the last time I
straightened my natural hair, I used good ol' Crisco.  I had an
epiphany of sorts after MyAngelEyes~C~U posted about it and
I watched her video.  

My mom used the Utra Sheen Creme Satin Pres back in the day
and my hair did just fine.  All this worrying about heat damage
stressed me out and I just decided to go for it one day.  I 
maintained my hair in about 4 or 8 bantu knots and my Crisco-
press lasted until I washed my hair 12 days later.  Full reversion.

I always thought heat-training was simply to help the hair to
straighten more easily but after watching Brittany's example over
time, I see it as a way to gain more manageability, lessen the
time it takes to detangle and to prevent those SSK's.

I'm on the fence about it because I like a big ol' puff when I want
a big ol' puff.  Can't have it both ways.  Once you start down this
road, there will be no more big ol' puff.  Then again, did y'all see
Brittany's video with the ca-yute puff?

Yep, I'm definitely on the fence about it


----------



## reeko43 (Jan 27, 2011)

I was watching a video on youtube with meekajael (real queens regimen).  She flat irons with shea butter and really raves about it. Her hair really looked nice. I ordered shea butter a few days ago for my skin and to condition my hair but I think I will try flat ironing with it as well whenever I want a straight look.  Here's the link:

YouTube - Flat Iron Tutorial: Silky Straight!!!


----------



## geejay (Jan 27, 2011)

^ I'm thinking hard about it too, Kiki0130. Not sure what I will do, but I'm really happy to have all this information from women with such beautiful heads of hair. It really really helps!

Oh, to the current heat trainers, would you say your hair strands are on the coarse/medium side or fine side? I'm wondering if heat training is more successful with certain hair traits.


----------



## 30something (Jan 27, 2011)

I use avocado oil to flat iron with no adverse effects, the smoke point is really high for an oil .. at 450 degrees. Once at 450 the oil is suppose to break down and start boiling... I used coconut oil which has a lower smoke point, it came out great but I'm still on the fence with using it it again.. Avocado oil is where its at.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Jan 27, 2011)

reeko43 said:


> I was watching a video on youtube with meekajael (real queens regimen).  She flat irons with shea butter and really raves about it. Her hair really looked nice. I ordered shea butter a few days ago for my skin and to condition my hair but I think I will try flat ironing with it as well whenever I want a straight look.  Here's the link:
> 
> YouTube - Flat Iron Tutorial: Silky Straight!!!




Her hair is so strait and blinging I thought she was relaxed.


----------



## reeko43 (Jan 27, 2011)

DDTexlaxed said:


> Her hair is so strait and blinging I thought she was relaxed.


 
I thought so too when I first saw the video but she is a heat trained natural!


----------



## Napp (Jan 27, 2011)

LovinLea said:


> Heatlaxed ladies: When you do your twists (if you still do your twists), do the ends stay? I mean, are y'all still doing twist outs?
> 
> Also, for the most part, does all of your hair texture loosen the same way? or do you have looser parts, medium parts, and then kinky parts (or is something done wrong if it ends up like this)?
> 
> TIA.



i no longer wear twists because frankly my hair is just too fine but they can and do stay.they key to get nice twist end is to twist until about an inch is left. apply extra product on the end and comb through with a rat tail comb. then wrap it around the tail of the comb. this gives a perfect spirall end that doesnt tangle or knot up. i have been doing this since my hair was long enough to twist. if for some reason i could no longer do this i would have to stop and reassess my hairs condition. as of now my hair spirals from root to tip and i intend to keep it that way

if you can see i do have a looser part at the top/front of my hair
 it is not burnt or more "heat trained" than the rest of my hair. that is just the fickle nature of the texture on the top. it has always been like that even prior to heat training.with gel it looks completely straight. when dry it creates a spiral curl.

here is a twist out i did





i wear them half up or in a bun because my layers look awful in a twist out. i plan on wearing big fluffy wist outs when i get a blunt cut. i like bantu sets and wear them often when i want a no heat "out" style.


----------



## Wanderland (Jan 27, 2011)

Hey ladies, I posted my pics in the other thread.  I'm a HT who wears my hair in its shrunken state about 75-90% of the time.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Jan 28, 2011)

Nice thread.  I'm almost 4 months post, planning to transition for 1 year or more.  Once I'm natchal I'll prolly flat iron every other week..  I actually like the look of elongated curls, to be honest.  Or 'saggy' as Napp calls them   I love hang-time, and Im a 3c/4a so my curls tend to be tight and angry lol.  Anywho, Ill be lurking in this thread.


----------



## Poohbear (Jan 28, 2011)

yods said:


> For the ladies that have started already, would it be possible to post your reggies and even tempratures?  It would also be interesting to know to what degree you have kept your texture whether by design or not as I see a lot of people are interested in retaining as much texture as possible.



I wash my hair with Mane N Tail Shampoo

I condition my hair with Lustrasilk Shea Butter Cholesterol Plus

I detangle in the shower, towel dry, then put my hair into 8 loose twists

I unravel a section, apply Mane N Tail Conditioner, then blowdry with my Andis Ceramic Blowdryer with brush attachment (I used to use a comb attachment but have found that the brush gives smoother results)

After blowdrying all my hair, I section my hair off in smaller pieces and apply the Ultra Sheen Creme Satin Pres on each section before straightening with my CHI flat iron. It's 370 degrees Fahrenheit. I usually do one pass and curl the ends with the flat iron to make it nice and smooth. The flat iron with grease makes my hair bone straight.  If I keep texture to my hair, it will revert with a quickness, and I don't want that.

At night, I'll apply a little bit of grease or oil to my hair, then I hang my head upside down, gently gather my hair on top of my head, put it in a loose looped bun, and put on a satin scarf.  In the morning, I just take out the ponytail holder and fluff it down with my fingers. No combing at all. My ends will still have curl to them.

I do this routine once a month (and sometimes longer if it hasn't reverted and if I don't feel like doing my hair)!

Picture - Jan 21st, 2011


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Jan 28, 2011)

I remember my mom used to use ultra sheen satin press. I wonder if that was the real reason for the lack of reversion whereas I've been using sabino moisture block. Pooh bear, do you think any grease will do or should it specifically be the pressing grease. Im on my phone so can't compare ingredients right now.


----------



## Wanderland (Jan 28, 2011)

Reggie: 
I only flat iron sporadically once every 2-3 months, and wear it maybe 1-2 weeks. 
Wash with clarifying poo in 4 sections, condition making sure to rinse it all out, apply leave in (use Nairobi when I straighten). Apply Sabino moisture block using it lightly. Allow to airdry as much as possible in 4 sections. Blow dry with comb attachment on warm. 
Flat ironing: small sections starting from nape. Detangle each section with fine tooth comb prior to using iron.  Tap the roots a couple of times then down the length that has never had heat before maybe about 4 passes, then one final pass all the way to ends holding hair taut while flat ironing it. 

I find super clean hair with minimal products and a cone for heat protection gives me the best soft press. Reversion is never my issue, greasy heavy hair is what prompts me to wash it out. 

Btw most of my technique was adapted from prior BKT technique, and products from those Brittany recommended, which I love. 

If I'm just wanting straight hair for a special occasion I wash with clarifying poo use my Softliss hair mask(cone wash out treatment) apply very light heat protectant (silk elements) and flat iron still tapping roots but only 1 pass for rest of head. It gives me SUPER blinging swinging hair. I'm sure it's the cone mask though. 


In the interim months I just Cowash following curly girl technique and modified tightlycurly if doing wash-n-gos. I do "set" (2 stand, flat twist, bantus) styles on old hair dry hair. 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Lynnerie (Jan 28, 2011)

Do you think its better to use a *silicone based product *for heat protectant or a *pressing grease*?

I wonder if one is better than the other based on the size of the strand/thickness of the hair? 

My hair is very dense and most of my strands are medium although I've found some thick and fine strands on my head.


----------



## Tiye (Jan 28, 2011)

Kiki0130 said:


> I know it's not popular or even well-known but the last time I
> straightened my natural hair, I used good ol' Crisco.  I had an
> epiphany of sorts after MyAngelEyes~C~U posted about it and
> I watched her video.
> ...


----------



## Muse (Jan 28, 2011)

reeko43 said:


> I was watching a video on youtube with meekajael (real queens regimen).  She flat irons with shea butter and really raves about it. Her hair really looked nice. I ordered shea butter a few days ago for my skin and to condition my hair but I think I will try flat ironing with it as well whenever I want a straight look.  Here's the link:
> 
> YouTube - Flat Iron Tutorial: Silky Straight!!!



Yup shea butter really works! It made my hair so soft and straight but I stopped because I heard some folks say that using any type of oil or oily substance will fry your hair like chicken in cooking oil. 



Lynnerie said:


> Do you think its better to use a *silicone based product *for heat protectant or a *pressing grease*?
> 
> I wonder if one is better than the other based on the size of the strand/thickness of the hair?
> 
> My hair is very dense and most of my strands are medium although I've found some thick and fine strands on my head.



I like silicones. Offers better protection. Since I've been using Sabino FAITHFULLY I have not noticed any splits at all and I always check. I used to have mad splits when I was flat ironing over processed relaxed hair. I flat iron weekly.


----------



## Muse (Jan 28, 2011)

I think I'm gonna put away the blow dryer. I use to air dry and then flat iron and my hair was softer and more moist but tangled when I went to flat iron. The dryer makes it straighter and I can iron faster but it zaps all the moisture out even on the cool setting. I just have to find a way to stretch my hair so that there are no tangles when it dries. This has been challenging for my 4b hair. Any 4bs air dry successfully before flat ironing?

Also I rediscovered Chi Silk Infusions and I am so glad I did. I can't tell you how many times I was about to give it away because of the smell but for some reason decided to hang on to it. It makes my hair easier to straighten, soft, silky, protects from the heat (though I still use a bit of sabino) and reconstructs. I realized that I can't use those keratin reconstructors, they break my hair but I do need something to keep the strength up. Silk protein is very strong and I can reconstruct while flat ironing. Check this product out if you haven't already.

ETA: Links from Navsegda. She explains heat use, silicones, silk, etc. VERY well.

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/ha...can-have-healthy-hair-w-regular-heat-use.html

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/ha...chi-silk-infusion-worked-my-hair-however.html

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/ha...15260-chi-silk-infusion-vs-regular-cones.html

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/ha...y-bad-use-oil-when-pressing-flat-ironing.html

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/ha...nce-preventing-relaxer-damage-using-silk.html  --This is about silk preventing damage to relaxed hair but I think it can be applied to heat trained hair as well.


----------



## Poohbear (Jan 28, 2011)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> I remember my mom used to use ultra sheen satin press. I wonder if that was the real reason for the lack of reversion whereas I've been using sabino moisture block. Pooh bear, do you think any grease will do or should it specifically be the pressing grease. Im on my phone so can't compare ingredients right now.



I think greases that are thick (more like pomade, not liquidy) will work best. So yes, a pressing grease. So far, the best greases for my hair have been Ultra Sheen Creme Satin Pres and Proclaim Bergamot Emerald Hair & Scalp Conditioner (green color). One time I tried Blue Magic grease and it didn't get my hair straight, it was still fuzzy and all oily and stringy. I only did it on a section of hair, not all over since I saw it didn't work. I've never used Sabino Moisture Block...I've thought of trying it but I feel like it's overpriced for the size you get.

Ingredients in Ultra Sheen Creme Pres:
Hydrogenated Soybean Oil, Castor Seed Oil, Lanolin, Water, Beeswax, Hydrogenated Cotton Seed Oil, Phenyl Trimethicone, Sodium Borate, Imidazolidinyl Urea, Methylparaben, Fragrance, Propylparaben, Disodium Edta, Tetrasodium Edta, Tocopherol, D&C Yellow No. 11, Citric Acid

Ingredients in Sabino Moisture Block:
Dimethicone and Cyclomethicone


----------



## Poohbear (Jan 28, 2011)

Muse said:


> I think I'm gonna put away the blow dryer. I use to air dry and then flat iron and my hair was softer and more moist but tangled when I went to flat iron. The dryer makes it straighter and I can iron faster but it zaps all the moisture out even on the cool setting. I just have to find a way to stretch my hair so that there are no tangles when it dries. This has been challenging for my 4b hair. Any 4bs air dry successfully before flat ironing?
> 
> Also I rediscovered *Chi Silk Infusions* and I am so glad I did. I can't tell you how many times I was about to give it away because of the smell but for some reason decided to hang on to it. It makes my hair easier to straighten, soft, silky, protects from the heat (though I still use a bit of sabino) and reconstructs. I realized that I can't use those keratin reconstructors, they break my hair but I do need something to keep the strength up. Silk protein is very strong and I can reconstruct while flat ironing. Check this product out if you haven't already.



I used to use Chi Silk Infusion Silk Restructuring Complex to blowdry my hair. I only used it once. After the bottle ran out, I didn't buy it again only because of the price. I actually liked this product for my hair. It was excellent at straightening out my natural hair and making it feel silky.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Jan 28, 2011)

Poohbear said:


> I think greases that are thick (more like pomade, not liquidy) will work best. So yes, a pressing grease. So far, the best greases for my hair have been Ultra Sheen Creme Satin Pres and Proclaim Bergamot Emerald Hair & Scalp Conditioner (green color). One time I tried Blue Magic grease and it didn't get my hair straight, it was still fuzzy and all oily and stringy. I only did it on a section of hair, not all over since I saw it didn't work. I've never used Sabino Moisture Block...I've thought of trying it but I feel like it's overpriced for the size you get.
> 
> Ingredients in Ultra Sheen Creme Pres:
> Hydrogenated Soybean Oil, Castor Seed Oil, Lanolin, Water, Beeswax, Hydrogenated Cotton Seed Oil, Phenyl Trimethicone, Sodium Borate, Imidazolidinyl Urea, Methylparaben, Fragrance, Propylparaben, Disodium Edta, Tetrasodium Edta, Tocopherol, D&C Yellow No. 11, Citric Acid
> ...



I'm not sure what you mean by watery lol I have two greases. I have Isoplus natural remedy tea tree and aloe conditioner. Ingredients:

Petrolatum, PAraffin wax, mineral oil, dulse, horsetail, sage, rosemary, hyssop, aloe vera oil, tea tree oil, fragrance, isopropyl myristate, coconut oil, propyparaben, and some color i dont wanna type out lol

And I have hollywood beauty castor oil

Ingredients: Hollywood Beauty Oil Complex (Castor Oil, Mink Oil, Sweet Almond Oil, Tocopheryl Acetate (Vitamin E), Jojoba Oil, Paraffin Oil, Safflower Oil, Lanolin, Cocoa Butter, Propylparaben, Fragrance.

I think I may try them both on half and half to test them out. I don't feel like purchasing anything new until I finish what I have.


----------



## Muse (Jan 28, 2011)

Poohbear said:


> I used to use Chi Silk Infusion Silk Restructuring Complex to blowdry my hair. I only used it once. After the bottle ran out, I didn't buy it again only because of the price. I actually liked this product for my hair.* It was excellent at straightening out my natural hair and making it feel silky.*



 This stuff is great for natural hair. It was actually while reading through Navsegda's old scientific posts about this product that made me remember that I had it. I dug it out and now it's gonna be a new staple. I heard you can get it at TJ Maxx or Marshall's cheaper. I'm going to check next week.


----------



## Poohbear (Jan 28, 2011)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> I'm not sure what you mean by watery lol I have two greases. I have Isoplus natural remedy tea tree and aloe conditioner. Ingredients:
> 
> Petrolatum, PAraffin wax, mineral oil, dulse, horsetail, sage, rosemary, hyssop, aloe vera oil, tea tree oil, fragrance, isopropyl myristate, coconut oil, propyparaben, and some color i dont wanna type out lol
> 
> ...



What I mean by the grease can't be watery/liquidy is that it can't feel too greasy or too loose or too oily.  It has to be more thick like beeswax or peanut butter.  It's hard to explain but I hope that helps.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Jan 28, 2011)

Poohbear said:


> What I mean by the grease can't be watery/liquidy is that it can't feel too greasy or too loose or too oily.  It has to be more thick like beeswax or peanut butter.  It's hard to explain but I hope that helps.



lmbo peanut butter definitely made things worse lol maybe I'll just try the hollywood beauty. That doesn't have the traditional grease feeling. Do you mean it can't feel like vaseline? lol


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Jan 31, 2011)

Well I straightened my hair yesterday. Pic in my siggy. The hollywood beauty castor oil has helped to keep my hair straight so thanks for the grease idea pooh bear. It's actually straighter than it is in my siggy. I guess because it weighed my hair down a bit but that's just fine by me. I'll continue to post my updates once a month.


----------



## Napp (Jan 31, 2011)

your hair is beautiful! i dream of that kind of thickness


 also i took out my weave today and did a protien treatment. its been 6 weeks without heat and i think i am going to die my hair has gone back to acting a fool. i could barley get it into a bun. im trying to hold out straightening to get my har back on track  but i dont know how much longer i can waiti couldnt press it anyway because im outta grease. i gotta stop by the bss tommorow


----------



## Poohbear (Feb 1, 2011)

Here's a natural gal which I consider to have heat trained hair: Public Home | Stargazer613 | Fotki.com, photo and video sharing made easy.


----------



## tdwillis (Feb 2, 2011)

I really love this thread. I also think deep conditioning is essential for heat training. What deep conditioners are you ladies using for your hair?


----------



## Mystic (Feb 2, 2011)

If this is what heat train hair looks like, I'd take it anyday.  Her hair is thick and luscious!!



Poohbear said:


> Here's a natural gal which I consider to have heat trained hair: Public Home | Stargazer613 | Fotki.com, photo and video sharing made easy.


----------



## localhost (Feb 2, 2011)

I seriously need some help, ladies.

Please talk me down from the ledge.  I'm considering going back to relaxing because my hair texture is just too much.  I really don't know what to do.

I am a true 4b, and my hair is about SL stretched.  How in the world are you guys manipulating your hair without all the breakage?   What am I doing wrong?

I wash and condition, then braid my hair to air dry.  Then I apply some shea butter, blow dry and proceed to flat iron.  My hair breaks at every stage!  It's really unnerving.

I've straightened my hair today, but now I feel that it is 1000% pointless.  I work out everyday, and my hair reverts fast the second some moisture touches it.  I don't want my hair to shrink b/c it tangles and breaks, but I can't wear it straight b/c I workout and nothing can save it.  Twists, braids, etc, etc are NOT the look that I want.  I'm burned out on them.

Please tell me it gets easier...my hair looks and acts just like velcro.


----------



## Napp (Feb 2, 2011)

βεℓℓα said:


> I seriously need some help, ladies.
> 
> Please talk me down from the ledge.  I'm considering going back to relaxing because my hair texture is just too much.  I really don't know what to do.
> 
> ...



i hope this helps.


----------



## localhost (Feb 3, 2011)

thanks much, NAPP.  This is very helpful.  I decided to take a step back, relax, and pull my hair into two french braids.  I get very frustrated, and I think I just need to be realistic about my achievements.  If you really think about what's happening...going from a tight coil to straight, that's a lot of work!  Of course my hair is going to react.

Last night, I went out and got a serum/heat protectant and a detangler by mane 'n tail.  I hope these products are effective.

I'm off to research the tension method.  I keep hearing about it, but I don't really know what exactly it entails.


----------



## Etherealsmile (Feb 4, 2011)

My first heat training session is this weekend, i'm so excited I can hardly wait.

Bella, I think Napp's suggestion is excellent! this is the method I plan on using until my hair is used to heat. I like you, also have 4b hair, my hair is very very thick and dense. 

I bought a high quality salon blow dry (babyliss) and will be using the tension blow dry method to get my hair as straight as possible. These darn ssk's and tangles have got to go! i'm too fed up with them


----------



## princessnad (Feb 4, 2011)

Gorgeous heat "trained" hair
YouTube - Tiaritenee's Channel

Look at the end for results


----------



## brittanynic16 (Feb 4, 2011)

princessnad said:


> Gorgeous heat "trained" hair
> YouTube - Tiaritenee's Channel
> 
> Look at the end for results



Very nice. I subscribed.


----------



## Nefertiti0906 (Feb 4, 2011)

brittanynic16 said:


> Very nice. I subscribed.



Have you seen her fashion videos?


----------



## Etherealsmile (Feb 6, 2011)

so this was my first attempt at heat training...my goal is to reduce ssk's and tangles so i'm only blow drying. Please don't laugh oh and btw excuse the mess in the background


----------



## cadi (Feb 6, 2011)

Hi can any one tell me where i can buy Apex pressing oil in the UK am tired of not finding anything for my hair here or if there is a trustworthy site that i can buy it from PLZ


----------



## ctosha (Feb 6, 2011)

I flat ironed my hair this weekend. I'm still up in the air with heat training but all I know is that I am soooo sick and tired of ssk and tangles I have tried literally every method of trying to reduce them. I cut them off because I find the healthy hair gets caught in the knot and then I have to cut that too. I feel like I cut off the progress that I make. I love my 4a/b hair for me its not about changing my curl pattern but reducing ssk and tangles.


----------



## vkb247 (Feb 6, 2011)

I've really been enjoying this and the other heat training heads. All the links to fotki's and YT are the best hair porn I've seen in awhile - there are some really gorgeous heads of hair out there!

I just straightened my own hair successfully for the first time with only oil after a cowash after seeing the YT video of the lady who flatirons with shea butter. I used a sunflower/olive/coconut oil mix that I put in my hair while wet, wrapped my hair to air dry for about 6 hours, and then flat ironed with my miniglide followed by my Amika. My hair is so shiny and straight! I also gave myself my first trim. 

I'm really frustrated by how the crown of my hair won't retain because it is so brittle and I have so much broken hair in the center that certain hairstyles don't look as nice as I'd like. So my new goal is to get rid of some of my layers and have less breakage, I'm hoping straightening (I'll be stretching too and potentially transitioning) more often will help. If my hair trains in the meantime I'll be very happy but I'll take it one straightening session at a time.


----------



## virtuenow (Feb 6, 2011)

Vkb247, can we see some pics?! I'm having a similar crown problem. Glad to see I am not alone (althought I know others going thru it).  I do an oil rinse (w/castor oil) now before I flat iron and it takes care of any difficult areas--definitely smoother and shinier result.

EtherealEnigma, haha, I just saw this. I will take that as a compliment. That must mean you have some unbelievably thick, big hair. Is Mwedzi still heat training I don't think I saw her in this thread yet? I think there are a bunch of us inadvertently doing it, hmm.

I was using heat once a month after every wash.  Now since I found the tangle teezer and detanging isn't such a nightmre-- plus oil rinses, I'm washing once a week and blowdrying w/almost every wash.  



EtherealEnigma said:


> When I imagine what my heat-trained hair will look like... it's usually my face with you or Mwedzi's hair! Creepy, I know. It's a compliment.  How often do you use heat? Tools/temp?


----------



## ceecy29 (Feb 6, 2011)

What are you all putting in your hair after you wash, before you blow dry?


----------



## me-T (Feb 6, 2011)

i started heat training just this year. i've closed my fotki (i stopped using it) but i do plan to (finally!) upload some vids on youtube. i'll let ya'll know when i start. til then, here's my stats. 

*type 4a/b; looks thick when in a puff, but fresh-relaxer-thin when straight;currently a heavily layered neck length; i'm trying to go for that kinky straight look like back in '94 or maybe brittany's waves

*i alternate weeks with a heat training week, and a moisture week

*for heat week, i wash (ors creamy aloe), condition (aph 2 min & porosity control), spray a good amount of tresemme heat tamer, sit under the tabletop dryer on low to dry my hair(takes about 15 min), do 2 passes (1 in the back where it's finer) on 320 with my izunami styler iron, chasing with my denman d3. i maintain during the week by moisturizing with elasta qp mango butter, keeping my hair on gray flexi's when i sleep. i don't care mucg about reversion really. if i were to get caught in the rain, i've got a headwrap

*for moisture week, i start off with a hot castor oil treatment, rinsing that out with nexxus humectress (for the ceramides), moisturize, and wear a puff for the week. the rest of the week, i spray glycerin on to turn my shower into a steam treatment. when the weather gets warm (been to cold here in texas!) i'll do a random rinse.

think i've mentioned everything.


----------



## me-T (Feb 7, 2011)

pics anyone?

oh, as of yesterday (lol) i've decided to only flexi rod for the weekend (i do my "heating" on a thursday or friday), and the rest of the week braid it up and wear my headscarf. i'm self conscious about wearing it all out to school. i don't want anybody behind me askin why i'm rockin a "bad press" like it's the bidness


----------



## me-T (Feb 7, 2011)

guess you need a natural pic too huh?

this was like 3 or 4 months after i stopped my 9month bkt usage. you can kinda see at the roots where the never-bkt'ed hair ends. or maybe it's just me...


----------



## ThickLongLush (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks so much! I tend to get bored with hair styles so I go back and forth with heat. However, I plan to stick with it, for awhile anyway  I am going to check out your youtube video.


----------



## jerseygurl (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks ladies for starting this thread, I would like to start heat training my hair. I'm transitioning right now and I want to start using LHDC2011's method of blow drying once a month.


----------



## HauteHippie (Feb 11, 2011)

Actually, no.  I wish it was thicker, but it's not! All in due time...



virtuenow said:


> Vkb247, can we see some pics?! I'm having a similar crown problem. Glad to see I am not alone (althought I know others going thru it).  I do an oil rinse (w/castor oil) now before I flat iron and it takes care of any difficult areas--definitely smoother and shinier result.
> 
> EtherealEnigma, haha, I just saw this. I will take that as a compliment. That must mean you have some unbelievably thick, big hair. Is Mwedzi still heat training I don't think I saw her in this thread yet? I think there are a bunch of us inadvertently doing it, hmm.
> 
> I was using heat once a month after every wash.  Now since I found the tangle teezer and detanging isn't such a nightmre-- plus oil rinses, I'm washing once a week and blowdrying w/almost every wash.


----------



## ThickLongLush (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks so much! I am new to this site and still learning about my hair. My hair stylist is great but scissor happy So my cousin has convinced me to attempt doing my own hair.

 I did my first wash, dry, and press Monday. It was fun and rewarding doing my own hair. But it took forever, is not as straight, and I have some drying in middle back area of my hair (a source of continued dryness). However, when I get my hair done professionally it does not dry out. I am able to maintain the moisture level. At this point I experienced NO BREAKAGE (I just had an inch cut three weeks ago) but if I'm not careful it will start breaking. I don't want that. *LADIES!!! Please help me* figure out a "regi." I want to continue doing my own hair but I don't know where to start. Thanks!!!

*HERE'S WHAT I DID*
Pre-Poo - Vatika (heat bonnet) 
Shampoo - Shea Moisture Organic Raw Shea Moisture Retention 
Conditioner - Crulz Tea Conditioner (heat bonnet)
Leave in/heat protection - Cantu Shea Butter (Returned item to store)
Sealed - Vatika (going to try coconut oil next time)
Some blow drying (high), and stove/comb to press & electric curler.

I may have over done the heat factor! Please advise.


----------



## caringangel (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi Brittany.  I have been following you for a while.  I started with just trying to transition without using heat at all.  I looked a hot mess.  I don't wear wigs, they make me itch, and I am afraid of braids because you seem to loose so much hair when you take them out.  I saw your videos on the keratin treatment and I went to the salon for my tratments.  I also noticed the straightened areas in my texture that wound not revert.  So, since I desperately wanted to wear my hair straight without a perm I texlaxed.  What a huge mistake.  Texturizers dry my hair out and makes it feel rough.  So I am now heat training.  I do 10 passes.  I use sabino and bed head.  I am 2 in. From bra strap level.  My hair is nice and strong.  I also love argan oil.


----------



## Napp (Feb 12, 2011)

ThickLongLush said:


> Thanks so much! I am new to this site and still learning about my hair. My hair stylist is great but scissor happy So my cousin has convinced me to attempt doing my own hair.
> 
> I did my first wash, dry, and press Monday. It was fun and rewarding doing my own hair. But it took forever, is not as straight, and I have some drying in middle back area of my hair (a source of continued dryness). However, when I get my hair done professionally it does not dry out. I am able to maintain the moisture level. At this point I experienced NO BREAKAGE (I just had an inch cut three weeks ago) but if I'm not careful it will start breaking. I don't want that. *LADIES!!! Please help me* figure out a "regi." I want to continue doing my own hair but I don't know where to start. Thanks!!!
> 
> ...



bumping for you. i think it might have been much with the curling iron. next time try pincurling.  do you know how to test your iron? also what is your technique for pressing? if you want i will post up some links on how to get your hair bone straight with just the pressing comb.

im actually thinking of going this route. but i would like to air dry and press my hair w/ pressing oil.


----------



## Napp (Feb 12, 2011)

i am liking the textured straight look currently.smooth yet kinky.its easier to acheive and the hair looks thicker. i think i am going to stop my bone straight presses and just save them for really special occasions. i am also going to try out he main n tail line from now on to see if i can make my hair look thicker.

also i am just loving my apex and CON argan oil combo. i lightly pressed my hair with the apex and used the CON argan oil polisher after. the argan is so light i could literally pour the whole bottle in my hair and it would still swing,bounce and not feel greasy. alone it is just too light but together its like a match made in heaven for my hair. the argan oil helps prevents my hair from getting oily as well. its crazy! 

it has been a week and my roots are still bone straight(thanks apex) even with all of the head sweating i do at night and under my hat at work. not even a wave! and my ends are light and bouncy with great sheen(thanks argan oil!)


----------



## vkb247 (Feb 14, 2011)

virtuenow said:


> Vkb247, can we see some pics?! I'm having a similar crown problem. Glad to see I am not alone (althought I know others going thru it).  I do an oil rinse (w/castor oil) now before I flat iron and it takes care of any difficult areas--definitely smoother and shinier result.
> 
> EtherealEnigma, haha, I just saw this. I will take that as a compliment. That must mean you have some unbelievably thick, big hair. Is Mwedzi still heat training I don't think I saw her in this thread yet? I think there are a bunch of us inadvertently doing it, hmm.
> 
> I was using heat once a month after every wash.  Now since I found the tangle teezer and detanging isn't such a nightmre-- plus oil rinses, I'm washing once a week and blowdrying w/almost every wash.



Sorry didnt take any pics but I will when I get a new camera


----------



## Melissa-jane (Feb 21, 2011)

PoisedNPolished said:


> So I watched your vids and subscribed ... I see you use a higher temp on the roots then wait til the iron cools down to do the length... I wish I knew what temp I needed for my hair. I think I am going to wait until I transition a good 8-12 months before I try this. I will be researching and getting good growth until then. I am 3.5 months post right now



I am transitioning I am about five to six months post. I started heat training the other day and love it, I have been natural before and know what it takes, with heat training I can pin curl and style as usual BUT no relaxer. I have gone off the relaxer but not the straight style. Thanks Brittany.


----------



## Melissa-jane (Feb 21, 2011)

ThickLongLush said:


> Thanks so much! I am new to this site and still learning about my hair. My hair stylist is great but scissor happy So my cousin has convinced me to attempt doing my own hair.
> 
> I did my first wash, dry, and press Monday. It was fun and rewarding doing my own hair. But it took forever, is not as straight, and I have some drying in middle back area of my hair (a source of continued dryness). However, when I get my hair done professionally it does not dry out. I am able to maintain the moisture level. At this point I experienced NO BREAKAGE (I just had an inch cut three weeks ago) but if I'm not careful it will start breaking. I don't want that. *LADIES!!! Please help me* figure out a "regi." I want to continue doing my own hair but I don't know where to start. Thanks!!!
> 
> ...



Hi I think your regi is good but you should not oil your hair and use heat as it will fry your hair. I would use a little leave in and het protector. Watch Brittany vlogs notice she taps at the new growth with the flat iron many times. So be gentle and light with product an use your lovely vatika (yum) after your done with heat. Hhg


----------



## Myjourney2009 (Feb 24, 2011)

Hello All,


I am seriously considering heat training. 

The main reason being, when it is time to TU I get extremelly nervous and I know my blood pressure goes up more points than I prefer.

Another thing I have noticed is my scalp can no longer handle most shampoos even lo-sulfate ones. I have to oil my scalp before most of my shampooing. The only one I dont have to shampoo before is my PM Shampoo but is too expensive to keep purchasing baing that I shampoo every 5-10 days 

Also I can never get an even texture with relaxing and I refuse to go to a salon. I dont have the patience to trial run stylist after stylist.

And the shedding that accompanied relaxer stretching just no longer seems normal to me.

After looking at my hair yesterday and looking at my underprocessed hair that caused so much breakage it was ridiculous; I decided to correct it with heat. 

I am glad I did. 

I only did the underprocessed hair but already I am happier. It may take me a while to figure out how much heat I will need to get the texture I prefer but I will get there. I tapped the roots (similar to how brittany does it) 10-15x it all depended on the density and texture. I will have to wait til my next wash to determine if that was good enough. The front right temple already reverted a bit to me and thats fine because I dont want bone straight. I used Silk elements Protection spray on the roots. I did a co-wash with a protein conditioner, Millcreek keratin because I did not want to dry out even more my already dry and itchy scalp

I am glad I have more people to go this new journey with me. 

I will see how this session plays and if I like it, My plan going forward will be:
Heat training every 2-3 months
I wont style my hair with heat most likely unless I feel like it and my styling heat will be no more than 320. That wont be very often
I will follow my same regimen of washing and conditioning
I am aiming for a texture similar to Brittany's, I want a bit more kink. 

I exercise later on today so I know more reversion is on the horizon.

Happy heat-training/thermal-laxing


----------



## me-T (Feb 24, 2011)

glad to see more people consortin' with the debil lol
i'm thinkin about changing up products (to what? idk)
i know for sure i need to start using a little protein every week now, 'cause i'm starting to get the beginnings of increased breakage

other than that nothin really new. pic time! 

the fro pics are from the "moisture week" before the press. i'm in the process of a HOT as i type. I wanna up my temperature to 350 to start loosening the curls faster, but like i said, i'm starting to see a little breakage...not the best time for that right now.


----------



## Myjourney2009 (Feb 26, 2011)

Okay so I'v had a chance to give my hair a fair assessment two days later and all i have to say is I LOVE IT.

The front got a bit straighter than I prefer but its all good I know better for the next time which will probably be some time in May or June.

The back left quadrant I had to retouch yesterday because it was not the way I wanted. Next week I will do 2 or 3 passes on the right quadrant.

I am just happy not to have to deal with that ridiculous shedding. I lost alot of my thickness these past few months trying to get the relaxer just right and it never was that. All the correctives I've had to do was a real pain. An honestly it was cramping my style. 

I want to start swimming again and I feel that waiting for the right time to relax was putting a damper on my swimming. 

Happy heat/thermal- laxing

Oh I use the FHI RVI something or the other. 

I need to purchase the 1/2 inch one because the front of my head grows slower than the back.


----------



## BlaqBella (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm so glad this thread is here. 

Well i'm still using heat 'regularly' and just wanted to drop in and say: Ladies don't be too scared of the hard protein. 

I use protein (tigi bedhead oatmeal & honey recon. cond, lekair cholesterol cond, and or aubrey gpb regularly  (weekly along with heat straightening).

I also used aphogee (hard protein) 2 weeks ago for the first time since becoming a natural and I love it.

I left it on all day (even though I was a bit nervous).

Here it's 2 weeks later (yes I did my weekly dc w/ aubrey gpb/hsr this past weekend)
and can I say these last two weeks (since the hard protein) my hair has been softer/more moisturized than normal.

I guess it can be attributed to the use of 
1) ceramides (thanks HaleeJ) 
2) aphogee green tea restruct. (cause last year and previous to it my hairs been Porous!) 
3)slowly upping proteins and steaming 
4) all around keepin' up the moisture


----------



## Napp (Feb 28, 2011)

i think protein is very important especially for ones that want to keep their curl. i like to spray on duo tex right on the pressed hair to make it revert and let it sit. this for me gives max reversion. plus it makes my hair feel oh so good!


i tried the nioxin thermal bliss today. i got much better results for a dry press but i think next time i will airdry with it on rather than spray it it on right before flat ironing.


----------



## BlaqBella (Feb 28, 2011)

Napp What is this apex and where did you get it? TIA(haven't had time to go through the whole thread yet)


----------



## ceecy29 (Feb 28, 2011)

Napp said:


> i think protein is very important especially for ones that want to keep their curl. *i like to spray on duo tex right on the pressed hair* to make it revert and let it sit. this for me gives max reversion. plus it makes my hair feel oh so good!



Good to know. I've always wondered whether protein was okay on "dirty" hair i.e not freshly washed hair.


----------



## Napp (Feb 28, 2011)

BlaqBella said:


> @Napp What is this apex and where did you get it? TIA(haven't had time to go through the whole thread yet)



apex is a pressing oil aka grease,. the ingredients are petroleum,lanolin and fragrance. so far i havent used anything that gives me swingable pin straight hair i can wear down other than that.

 i am currently trying out nioxin thermal bliss. so far its ok but i wont be able to wear my hair down this go around. i am going to try and work with it because reneice uses it and her clients hair is the bomb.com



ceecy29 said:


> Good to know. I've always wondered whether protein was okay on "dirty" hair i.e not freshly washed hair.



i dont know if all protein is "ok" but duo tex is kind of interesting. i feel like it cleanses the hair too which is why i apply it this way. when i do it on dirty hair my hair feels clean after i rinse it out. i also never feel the need to follow up with a moisturizing dc.i lubs me some duo tex


----------



## Myjourney2009 (Feb 28, 2011)

Napp said:


> i think protein is very important especially for ones that want to keep their curl. i like to spray on duo tex right on the pressed hair to make it revert and let it sit. this for me gives max reversion. plus it makes my hair feel oh so good!
> 
> 
> i tried the nioxin thermal bliss today. i got much better results for a dry press but i think next time i will airdry with it on rather than spray it it on right before flat ironing.


 


At what point in your proces do you spray on the Duotex


----------



## Napp (Feb 28, 2011)

i spray it on when i an going to wash my press out. i divide my hair in 4 and spray it on each section until i see the curl come back. then i let it sit and rinse.

im thinking of mixing it with a little mane n tail so it wont be so drippy.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Feb 28, 2011)

Crisco shortening makes a great pressing oil!  I am so impressed, it is my mainstay.  I will consider Nioxin Thermal BLiss as a heat protectant, thanks, Napp.


----------



## tdwillis (Mar 1, 2011)

I second the Apex. It does make for a silky press. I have been eyeing duo tex for a while now.


----------



## Myjourney2009 (Mar 1, 2011)

Napp 

Thank you so much for this. Does it make your hair hard? 

I looked at APEX last week. I am going to puck some up when I press my DD's hair to try more styles that require sleeker hair. She is my guinea pig. The reason the hair stays straight with this grease is because of the lanolin

I just heat trained my NG in the back I will know by this evening if I need to touch it up or if the amount of passes I did were sufficient.


----------



## Myjourney2009 (Mar 1, 2011)

Here is Brittany's updated wet thermalaxed hair video.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YP5iNJzHhYA&feature=feedu

I said in a previous post that I wanted more texture than she has, that was when she still had some BKT'd ends. Now that they are gone her hair looks like it went from a 3a to a 3b. This is the texture I am aiming for now.


----------



## Napp (Mar 1, 2011)

Myjourney2009 said:


> @Napp
> 
> Thank you so much for this. Does it make your hair hard?
> 
> ...



i never had hard hair with duotex except the time where i blowdryed it in like an aphogee treatment. when i rinse it out my hair seems smooth, silky and really strong and durable. not hard or dry like with aphogee. my hair likes protein too...

here is an old thread for some good readin'
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=97679&highlight=duotex+relaxer

also when you use the pressing oil make sure you use it lightly. you only need a TINY amount per section.


----------



## Napp (Mar 1, 2011)

if any one is interested i took some very detailed notes of my current press. i  cant help that i am so anal! remember i am still learning as i go...i am not some guru or know it all. i try something,take notes and adjust my regimen accordingly.

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/blog.php?b=24071


----------



## itsallaboutattitude (Mar 2, 2011)

βεℓℓα said:


> I seriously need some help, ladies.
> 
> Please talk me down from the ledge.  I'm considering going back to relaxing because my hair texture is just too much.  I really don't know what to do.
> 
> ...


@Bella - I am in Hotlanta and I do regular steam treatments.  There is a sticky on how to do at home steam treatments.  I find this helps with reversion.  I am on week two of my last press out AND I have not changed how hot my showers are.  Note: I don't do not press my own hair.  I go to a professional every 4 to 6 weeks and I can keep my press for 3 weeks.   My texture is kinky/curly 

Edited to add pics of my hair natural and flat ironed.
My curly 'fro Sep 2010 and my press out from Feb 18, 2011


----------



## MsSonya (Mar 2, 2011)

I am glad I found this thread. I have been struggling with a regimen for a year now.Going completely natural equals major breakage for me. 
Getting a relaxer causes me grief and anxiety issues, so thats out. I think my last relaxer was June'10. 
Anywho, so for the last three months I have been getting my hair pressed every 3wks. My stylist 'warned' me that I had better not do anything to my hair for 3 wks. Well, she scared me the first month.(ok first two months) 
I thought the natural curlys were going to take over and destroy my life. I love daily cowashing too much, so I am back to cowashing and my hair is quite managable, I am surprised. So I will keep it pressed for a week cowashing for the next two. I am just happy that I finally have found something that I think will work for me.


----------



## me-T (Mar 2, 2011)

i think i want a little more texture than brittany. like if that's a 3b, then i'll go for a 3c, or maybe 3c/4a


----------



## Sherae (Mar 3, 2011)

makemild Your hair looks great. Are you heat-trained?


----------



## Sherae (Mar 3, 2011)

----Deleted----


----------



## itsallaboutattitude (Mar 3, 2011)

Sherae said:


> @makemild Your hair looks great. Are you heat-trained?


@Sherae Thanks! I think I am heat trained. I don't think my hair has radically changed since I still have tons of curls. However, it is easier to get my hair straight. Sometimes I only get my hair blow dried and don't get it pressed out. 

In addition, I don't have issues with reversion. I can sweat a little and not have my hair turn into a puff. When it's time to get it curly, I pre-poo with EVOO for an hour or less, then I Conditioner - rinse, 
Shampoo - rinse, 
Conditioner plus Coconut oil - detangle - twist - light rinse. 

HHG


----------



## Muse (Mar 3, 2011)

Dang Napp you got me lookin' up Apex now, lol. I usually am anti oil right before using direct heat but man relaxer straight roots sounds good (roots are where I struggle). I was reading old post about using oil to press/flat iron and people were saying it's like frying your hair but most of our parents (including mine) used grease to press and I know my hair was thick and had no problem retaining. Maybe I could use a bit of Apex under my Sabino L&B.


----------



## Napp (Mar 3, 2011)

Muse said:


> Dang Napp you got me lookin' up Apex now, lol. I usually am anti oil right before using direct heat but man relaxer straight roots sounds good (roots are where I struggle). I was reading old post about using oil to press/flat iron and people were saying it's like frying your hair but most of our parents (including mine) used grease to press and I know my hair was thick and had no problem retaining. Maybe I could use a bit of Apex under my Sabino L&B.



the thing is about pressing oil is that you do not need as high as a temperature to straighten the hair so there will be no frying. if you hear sizzling the temperature is too hot.

i actually went back and put a little apex and went over it with the hot comb. one pass on low temparature. my hair is shinier,has tons of body and movement and i can lift it and it falls down. before, if i lifted it it would only fall halfway and stick out. I LURVES my grease. the key is a light hand and less heat. using grease does not have to be like back in the day where you had heavy,greasy burnt smelling hair.

good news! im getting my new camera next week. so next time i will post a pictorial or maybe a YT video in this thread.(if i have time)


----------



## Muse (Mar 5, 2011)

Napp said:


> the thing is about pressing oil is that *you do not need as high as a temperature to straighten the hair so there will be no frying*. if you hear sizzling the temperature is too hot.
> 
> i actually went back and put a little apex and went over it with the hot comb. one pass on low temparature. my hair is shinier,has tons of body and movement and i can lift it and it falls down. before, if i lifted it it would only fall halfway and stick out. I LURVES my grease. the key is a light hand and less heat. using grease does not have to be like back in the day where you had heavy,greasy burnt smelling hair.
> 
> good news! im getting my new camera next week. so next time i will post a pictorial or maybe a YT video in this thread.(if i have time)



@bolded ok I see. Makes sense.


----------



## FemmeCreole (Mar 5, 2011)

I went and bought apex today... I'm going to try it tomorrow.


----------



## Muse (Mar 6, 2011)

Val said:


> I went and bought apex today... I'm going to try it tomorrow.



Can't wait to hear how it works for you.


----------



## FemmeCreole (Mar 6, 2011)

OK this is amazing. Let me preface this my saying that I've had my hair "professionally" straightened twice before and I left the salon with a poofy mess both times.

Well yesterday I got the apex pressing oil .....my bff who spent the weekend with me was super excited to do my hair. It took a couple hours to complete but she did an amazing job. My hair looked like I got a relaxer. I even wrapped my hair lastnight...something I was never able to do when I straightening my hair previously.

I didn't take pics lastnight because it was late and I was tired by the time we were done. I'll take a pic some time today.


----------



## havilland (Mar 6, 2011)

cant wait to see pics!


----------



## FemmeCreole (Mar 6, 2011)

I have to get my ends clipped


----------



## FemmeCreole (Mar 6, 2011)




----------



## tdwillis (Mar 6, 2011)

Your hair is beautiful. Yes, that apex is the truth! It gets hair relaxer straight.


----------



## FemmeCreole (Mar 7, 2011)

tdwillis said:


> Your hair is beautiful. Yes, that apex is the truth! It gets hair relaxer straight.


yep and the shine is amazing!

Learn something new on this board everytime


----------



## NikStarrr (Mar 7, 2011)

Your hair looks great, Val! So sleek!


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Poohbear (Mar 7, 2011)

βεℓℓα,
I believe letting your hair airdry in braids and then blowdrying is what's causing breakage!!!

I have 4a/b hair and if I let my hair airdry in braids before blowdrying, I'm going to see alot of breakage too!

See, airdrying in braids really doesn't stretch my hair out good enough to blowdry. Airdrying can also make type 4 hair brittle. So I blowdry my hair when wet/damp after applying a good amount of Mane N Tail Conditioner to each section. I also use either a brush or comb attachment with my blowdryer.

So after washing your hair, but your hair into 8 detangled sections. Unravel a section, apply whatever product you want to use, then blowdry holding that section stretched out as you run the blowdryer through your hair. Do not let go of the section or it will shrink right back up.

Blowdrying through shrunken coiled up dry hair is what causes the breakage.

Hope that helps.


βεℓℓα said:


> I seriously need some help, ladies.
> 
> Please talk me down from the ledge.  I'm considering going back to relaxing because my hair texture is just too much.  I really don't know what to do.
> 
> ...


----------



## Poohbear (Mar 7, 2011)

ceecy29 said:


> What are you all putting in your hair after you wash, before you blow dry?



ceecy29,

I apply Mane N Tail Conditioner before blowdrying my hair:


----------



## Napp (Mar 7, 2011)

Val said:


>



iiiiiiiiiiiiiiightt


----------



## Napp (Mar 7, 2011)

i ended up washing out my press early. i got caught in the rain 2X and then i got wet from the shower because someone didnt close the knob

i dont know what to do with my hair now. i feel like i want to try wearing my hair straight 90% of the time but if i am going to wear it straight that often i think i would get damage from using direct heat very often(for me more than 1x a month) 

im thinking of rollersetting for straight hair and just pressing the roots every 1-2 weeks. that way i can protien treat more often too. my hair seems to feel thicker and stronger with reg protein treats and my goal is to have maximum thickness.

also does is this heat training thread for naturals who straighten more than 50% of the time. i feel like the straight hair naturals support thread is full of people who occasionally straighten.


----------



## ceecy29 (Mar 7, 2011)

Napp said:


> the thing is about pressing oil is that you do not need as high as a temperature to straighten the hair so there will be no frying. if you hear sizzling the temperature is too hot.
> 
> i actually went back and put a little apex and went over it with the hot comb. one pass on low temparature. my hair is shinier,has tons of body and movement and i can lift it and it falls down. before, if i lifted it it would only fall halfway and stick out. I LURVES my grease. the key is a light hand and less heat. using grease does not have to be like back in the day where you had heavy,greasy burnt smelling hair.
> 
> good news! im getting my new camera next week. so next time i will post a pictorial or maybe a *YT video* in this thread.(if i have time)



The bolded please. I pray you have time


----------



## FemmeCreole (Mar 7, 2011)

NikStar said:


> Your hair looks great, Val! So sleek!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


thanks chica!


----------



## Muse (Mar 7, 2011)

Napp said:


> i ended up washing out my press early. i got caught in the rain 2X and then i got wet from the shower because someone didnt close the knob
> 
> i dont know what to do with my hair now. i feel like i want to try wearing my hair straight 90% of the time but if i am going to wear it straight that often i think i would get damage from using direct heat very often(for me more than 1x a month)
> 
> ...



I know what you mean. I straighten weekly....


----------



## Muse (Mar 7, 2011)

Wow Val your hair came out great! I'm about to order some Apex. How are your roots doing with reversion since using Apex? I flat ironed yesterday and was able to get my edges really straight with a new 1/2" iron I bought but I was sweating in the head a lot last night and there went my edges. Hoping Apex keeps them straight.


----------



## Muse (Mar 7, 2011)

Poohbear said:


> @βεℓℓα,
> I believe letting your hair airdry in braids and then blowdrying is what's causing breakage!!!
> 
> I have 4a/b hair and if I let my hair airdry in braids before blowdrying, I'm going to see alot of breakage too!
> ...



Good tip!


----------



## FemmeCreole (Mar 7, 2011)

Muse said:


> Wow Val your hair came out great! I'm about to order some Apex. How are your roots doing with reversion since using Apex? I flat ironed yesterday and was able to get my edges really straight with a new 1/2" iron I bought but I was sweating in the head a lot last night and there went my edges. Hoping Apex keeps them straight.


 
My roots are still straight. I straigthened on Saturday night and so far so good. I'm hoping it lasts the full week. Apex is cheap too..the 16oz jar is only 6.99 (at least where I got it). I have a regular jibere flat iron and I just had the settings dial turned midway.


----------



## ProtectiveStyling (Mar 7, 2011)

Great thread! Lately i have been fighting myself to keep my hair natural, but it just looks really nice straighten and feels good too.... plus my natural hair ends keep getting fairy knots!!!!..... the only thing now is that i have to learn to take care of my straight hair again without split ends. ive decided to do like some of you guys: flat iron my hair 2x a month. wear it straight for 2 weeks and natural for 1... now i can have the best of both worlds


----------



## casey3035 (Mar 7, 2011)

brittanynic16 said:


> No I don't recommend the DB for training the hair. I don't there would be enough control with blowouts. It is important that you know what it took for your hair to get to the new texture so that you can repeat it as new hair comes in.



Funny you say this! I am almost 7 mos post-dont know if I'm going natural or not! The girl that cut all my hair off did do a heck of a blowout-but the shower is what gets me-right around the edges...I plan to start working out soooo I dont know what to do!

Even though the blowout is great! I don't feel right giving a stylist that much control over my hair for fear that I will become dependent on her! I cant deal with the whole dependent on a stylist thing anymore!


----------



## jerseygurl (Mar 8, 2011)

Val your hair came out great.


----------



## FemmeCreole (Mar 9, 2011)

I just had to come back and say thank you for that Apex tip. It's day 4 since I flat ironed and only now I see and feel slight reversion in my roots. It's still very soft though and I'm not going to touch up. 

It just rained a little while ago so I'm hoping there will be no rain tomorrow... the forecast says there will be but I'm hoping I'll be in my office by the time it comes down  When I walked in to work on Monday my boss asked if I was wearing a wig. She told me how beautiful it was and she said "it's amazing the things you can do with your hair"

I can't wait to wash my hair this weekend to see if my curls return.


----------



## Brittneynicole7952 (Mar 10, 2011)

I have just recently decided to heat train my hair after three years of growing my hair out naturally curly (4a), I wanted to add that the other day I actually got a trim after I blow dried and straightened my hair....THE BEST DECISION. Let me explain why. I have had my hair in a naturally curly state for so long that I was unable to see the damage from all the split ends and bad ends that I had overall, I was also able to even out my hair that will begin to grow out! It feels sooo much better than before. When I first went in, the lady told me that my ends were pretty bad...and I could believe her. I have been struggling with my hair for the past 3 years as far as detangling and such.... So if there are any ladies on here that may have a similar story to mine....maybe your ends are hard and crunchy and hard to lay...you may consider getting your BT (big trim)...it was helpful for me.
 OH...I used to trim my own hair...Professionals know what they are doing.... I am coming off my high horse finally. It was so worth the 14 dollars to get it done properly. ESPECIALLY trimming!!!! Just make sure you tell them what YOU want done to YOUR hair!!!


----------



## Sherae (Mar 10, 2011)

Val said:


> I just had to come back and say thank you for that Apex tip. It's day 4 since I flat ironed and only now I see and feel slight reversion in my roots. It's still very soft though and I'm not going to touch up.
> 
> It just rained a little while ago so I'm hoping there will be no rain tomorrow... the forecast says there will be but I'm hoping I'll be in my office by the time it comes down  When I walked in to work on Monday my boss asked if I was wearing a wig. She told me how beautiful it was and she said "it's amazing the things you can do with your hair"
> 
> I can't wait to wash my hair this weekend to see if my curls return.



I am itching to try this Apex now. Where can you purchase it?


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Mar 10, 2011)

Is there a certain length you should wait to get to before you begin heat training?? I would like to start.  How many times per week are some of you ladies  using heat??


----------



## preciouslove0x (Mar 10, 2011)

Has anyone used an electric hot comb like this one in the video ---> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IGSYMnFDNzc


----------



## morehairplease (Mar 10, 2011)

Sherae said:


> I am itching to try this Apex now. Where can you purchase it?



I purchased my first jar earlier this week at the bss. However, if you are unable to find it locally you can purchase it from various online retailers. The one's that I can think of off the top of my head are beautyofnewyork.com and ebay.com.


----------



## Napp (Mar 10, 2011)

preciouslove0x said:


> Has anyone used an electric hot comb like this one in the video ---> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IGSYMnFDNzc



i use an andis high heat pressing comb. i prefer it over a flat iron

jebus that video was a hot mess (the hair,the brows,the dirty *** hot comb)


----------



## FemmeCreole (Mar 10, 2011)

Sherae said:


> I am itching to try this Apex now. Where can you purchase it?


I got it at a regular BSS


----------



## ebsalita (Mar 11, 2011)

Napp said:


> i use an andis high heat pressing comb. i prefer it over a flat iron
> 
> jebus that video was a hot mess (the hair,the brows,the dirty *** hot comb)



ITA. The breakage was awful - it's a bad advert for pressing combs.


----------



## virtuenow (Mar 11, 2011)

I used the electric pressing comb when I first went natural.  They dont get hot enough for my hair.  Even on the highest heat, my hair looks like a blow out and reverts very fast.  I still have 2 of them, probably time to sell


----------



## MsSonya (Mar 11, 2011)

I pressed my hair today after three weeks. I get to the salon and my stylist forgot to tell me that she will be out of the town this weekend _sigh_ (what to do what to do).erplexed 
Anyway, the older lady hooked me up. I think my hair is showing some progress, I hope. 
There is a little story I wanted to mention. (hope I dont offend, I just couldnt believe it) 
Anywho, another stylist in the shop goes to the restroom to blow her nose and she didnt even wash her hands. You are already in the restroom geez. How could she do that? She went right back to her customer. Couldnt believe it.


----------



## Muse (Mar 11, 2011)

virtuenow said:


> I used the electric pressing comb when I first went natural.  *They dont get hot enough for my hair.* * Even on the* *highest heat, my hair looks like a blow out and reverts very fast.*  I still have 2 of them, probably time to sell



Yup same here. I cannot get my hair silky straight with an electric pressing comb.


----------



## FemmeCreole (Mar 13, 2011)

I finally washed my hair this morning and I'm sitting infront the tv with palmers coconut protein in my hair.

My curls came back with no problems by my second shampoo ...YAY


----------



## grownnsexy (Mar 17, 2011)

welp i first wanted to say im jumping up and down in my seatlol i posted a thread earlier asking for help or advice b/c i was thinking abt leaving team natural b/c im not 2 found of my shrinkage when my hair gets wet so heat training seems like the thing to do ! =) I have a couple questions though, pardon me if they were already asked & answer

I understand everyone is different but approx. how long does it take for your hair to be heat trained?

what is a recommended heat protectant ?
thanks & advance


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Mar 18, 2011)

Try using your choice of heat protectant on damp hair, blow dry your hair and then use crisco as your pressing oil. It doesn't take a ton, a lil dab per section will do. You'll be surprised. And an 8 oz jar of crisco goes for $1-$2 and will last  you for several months, even if you press/flat iron weekly.










My daughter is 19 months post relaxer and has made APL and this is all I do to her hair.


----------



## virtuenow (Mar 18, 2011)

grownnsexy said:


> welp i first wanted to say im jumping up and down in my seatlol i posted a thread earlier asking for help or advice b/c i was thinking abt leaving team natural b/c im not 2 found of my shrinkage when my hair gets wet so heat training seems like the thing to do ! =) I have a couple questions though, pardon me if they were already asked & answer
> 
> I understand everyone is different but approx. how long does it take for your hair to be heat trained?
> 
> ...


 
Hi again, just saw your hair typing thread. This link has a lot of the info you need to know to know w/tutorials on how to heat train. It is very informative, take a look at the heat train videos: http://www.youtube.com/user/Brittanynic16

By the way, she is a member here and started this thread. Brittanynic said it shoudl take about 3-4 sessions before you see results. So, if you heat train once per week, then you should start seeing results around the 3rd or 4th week.

The best heat protectant I have ever encountered is Nioxin Thermal Bliss Protector.  I was trying to get away from those sticky/coney serums that tend to dry my hair out...and I found it.  It's also a great detangler-- just spray on your wet hair (section by section), then blowdry, then flat iron


----------



## Kiki0130 (Mar 18, 2011)

grownnsexy said:


> welp i first wanted to say im jumping up and down in my seatlol i posted a thread earlier asking for help or advice b/c i was thinking abt leaving team natural b/c im not 2 found of my shrinkage when my hair gets wet so heat training seems like the thing to do ! =) I have a couple questions though, pardon me if they were already asked & answer
> 
> I understand everyone is different but approx. how long does it take for your hair to be heat trained?
> 
> ...




Here's a video using the process MyAngelEyez talks about in
case you or anyone was wondering.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Yg4IqoVooE

I won't use any other "pressing cream"


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Mar 18, 2011)

Team Crisco!!!!!


----------



## Kiki0130 (Mar 18, 2011)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Team Crisco!!!!!




You got that right! 

After lurking on boards such as this since I decided to stop
relaxing my hair in June 2007, I had become increasingly
afraid to use _any_ heat on my hair.  I was thinking all
the progress I was making would just fry up and dry up, lol.

Then I read a post from MyAngelEyez where she posted the
video I included above.  'Angels' sang and I was brought back
in time  .  There I was in my friend Tracy's kitchen back
in the 70's - watching her grandma using Crisco straight out
the can.  No heat protectant.  Tracy's hair was always beautiful
and long and thick.

Then I remembered I too had long thick hair.  My mama used
that Ultra Sheen Creme Satin press.  No heat protectant.  My
hair was always past my shoulders back then because my mom
kept it to that length.  She couldn't handle three girls on a 
Saturday with super long hair.

Pressing my hair is such a job I've only done it once and that 
was back in December and I only used the Crisco.  No heat
protectant sssshhhhh please don't tell the HP police!! 

I was planning on pressing once a month to heat train but my
son said something to me that changed my mind.  He said he
loved the way my hair curls up like his and the way it gets
so big.  When I straightened it he asked me if I had heat damage
LOL (son of a hair addict) and when was I gonna wash it to find
out.

So maybe I'll stick to straightening for length checks for now...


----------



## me-T (Mar 18, 2011)

aww that's cute how your son loves your texture!


----------



## Kiki0130 (Mar 18, 2011)

me-T said:


> aww that's cute how your son loves your texture!




me-T , it really is .  It's funny, I never really thought
he cared one way or the other.


----------



## me-T (Mar 20, 2011)

just had an awesome press last night!
i dc'ed all day with some coconut oil, the last of a bottle of scurl, some aphogee 2 min, and suave clarifying conditioner (i'm just trying to use up stuff while i wait on this dang refund to hurry up and come!) rinsed that out, and used my tresemme heat tamer spray (won't repurchase), sat under the tabletop dryer as usual (on low).

i did turn the heat up this time too because i want to speed the process. i can't wait until i only have to do the roots! instead of 320, i set the dial to between 320 and 400 (any izunami users know the temp scale?)

at first, i wasn't happy 'cause my hair seemed greasy (from the dc?) so there was smoke coming up. but no hair burned off, so i guess i'm ok. wrapped it to the best of my worst ability

today it looks really nice. my growth is getting uneven, and my ends look  rough, but i don't have a date with shears til May, so they better lay down and hush PIC TIME! (oh, the fro pic is after i put the dc on relaxer-style)


----------



## me-T (Mar 20, 2011)

saw brittany's pitch for her new book on her website. sounds interesting, but i'm scared about the "get final results in 1 pass" thing.

i know heat training is essentially heat damage and blah blah blah, but that's kinda pushing my own limits. it would be just my luck that i'd burn a patch of hair off.


----------



## FemmeCreole (Mar 21, 2011)

blow drying my hair is so easy now...


----------



## 30something (Mar 22, 2011)

Crisco.... 
*checks if I have it*
YAY!..I do.. must have been on sale..
I use to use avocado oil to press but I don't have it anymore. I'm going to try some crisco I liked pressing with oils.

I recently tried apex pressing oil.. ..well I think i used way too much.. how much are you guys using?


----------



## Napp (Mar 22, 2011)

20Something said:


> Crisco....
> *checks if I have it*
> YAY!..I do.. must have been on sale..
> I use to use avocado oil to press but I don't have it anymore. I'm going to try some crisco I liked pressing with oils.
> ...



i use a tiny amount.i lightly tap the top of it and use the residue on my finger. if you dip you are using too much...i must be using the crisco wrong becuase when i used it my hair felt very oily . i initially  used it the same way as my apex and felt like i had added nothing so i added some more and my hair was oily to the touch. there must be a trick to it.

i definitely like pressing my hair with oil better. i think of it as a "catalyst" to straightening the hair. it lowers the activation energy required to remove the kink from the hair my avatar is a light press with palmers oil (mostly soybean,sesame and safflow oil)and it came out very swangy. if i had used a little higher temp i could have gone bone straight.(i straighted at 300!)it had more swang then my apex but it didnt last as long


----------



## FemmeCreole (Mar 22, 2011)

this is my hair after blow drying tonight


----------



## Kiki0130 (Mar 22, 2011)

20Something said:


> Crisco....
> *checks if I have it*
> YAY!..I do.. must have been on sale..
> I use to use avocado oil to press but I don't have it anymore. I'm going to try some crisco I liked pressing with oils.
> ...




20Something 

Same here, chica.  Re Crisco, I used just a tap of one fingertip and
spread that over the other fingertips with my thumb.  

I mimicked what I saw MyAngelEyez doing in the video.  The
only difference was that she used a flat iron and I used
an electric pressing comb.

My hair did come out on the oily side but nothing so bad
where I was getting residue everywhere.  It wasn't stiff or
anything, just soft.  I set in bantu knots each night.  It stayed
shiny and soft for 10 days until I missed my nappyness and
washed.

I'd love to know how it turns out for you.


----------



## Poohbear (Mar 22, 2011)

I may have to try Crisco.

Do y'all use the Crisco before blowdrying your hair too???


----------



## Poohbear (Mar 22, 2011)

virtuenow said:


> I used the electric pressing comb when I first went natural.  They dont get hot enough for my hair.  *Even on the highest heat, my hair looks like a blow out and reverts very fast*.  I still have 2 of them, probably time to sell





Muse said:


> Yup same here. *I cannot get my hair silky straight with an electric pressing comb*.



Same here!!! I have a Soft & Silky electric pressing comb and it goes up to either 450 or 500 degrees. I've put it on the highest setting before and used it on my hair. As soon as I went outside...


----------



## Kiki0130 (Mar 22, 2011)

Poohbear said:


> I may have to try Crisco.
> 
> Do y'all *use the Crisco before blowdrying* your hair too???



Poohbear

 , I did.  I used the tension method on low and only
until damp.  Then I twisted/bantu-knotted in 6 sections to
keep the ends protected and so that my hair wouldn't totally
dry out.  Each knot was soft and shiny as I took them down
to press.

It was the first time I pressed with the Crisco so I'm thinking
using it before blow drying then using a tap rubbed across my
fingers then down the hair may have been more than enough.

Next time, and I really don't know when that'll be, I think
I may use a heat protectant to blow dry like AngelEyez's daughter
did and apply the Crisco only while straightening.

I hope that makes sense.


----------



## Poohbear (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks Kiki0130! I've been looking for something else to use on my hair before blowdrying it. I've been using the Mane N Tail Conditioner to get rid of it, but it leaves my hair feeling somewhat dry/straw-like for some reason.  However, using the Ultra Sheen Satin Creme Pres before flat-ironing has been great...gives moisture and shine!


----------



## Kiki0130 (Mar 22, 2011)

Poohbear said:


> Thanks Kiki0130! I've been looking for something else to use on my hair before blowdrying it. I've been using the Mane N Tail Conditioner to get rid of it, but it leaves my hair feeling somewhat dry/straw-like for some reason.  However, using the Ultra Sheen Satin Creme Pres before flat-ironing has been great...gives moisture and shine!




Poohbear

lol, I bet it does.  Sometimes I get all confused reading about
all these newfangled specialized products.  More often than not
I find my hair is left with that dry feeling.

Also, don't quote me on this, but I could almost swear that the
Mane and Tale has some protein that could case that feeling.
But don't we need the strenthening anyway?  I squirted some
Infusium 23 Leave In Original on my soaking wet hair before I 
wrapped it in a tee shirt to soak up the drippies.

After most of dripping stopped, that's when I applied some 
Crisco and bantu-knotted the 6 sections to keep them from drying
completely out.  As I let down each section to blow dry to damp,
they felt good.  I put each of them right back up.  

Then when I took each one down to press, same soft hair.
It's not easy getting my hair to feel that way during prolonged
manipulation.  

I have to say, though, I'm learning a couple important lessons.

1.  Some old school products endure because they produce great
results.

2.  Products like Crisco to press and cook with serving double or
triple duty (started using it on my face too) are amazin' 

I've learned more stuff but these are the lessons that actually
apply to this thread 

If you use the Crisco, remember, not so much.  Either before
blowdrying or during the straightening is my recommendation.
Trial and error like everything else.

(Thought I would share that I started pressing my hair during
the day when my son was in school.  I was still at it when he
came home.  He ran straight to the kitchen and then to me
in the bathroom wanting to know *where the pancakes were*.
He said it smelled like pancakes, lmbo smh...)


----------



## Napp (Mar 22, 2011)

Poohbear said:


> Same here!!! I have a Soft & Silky electric pressing comb and it goes up to either 450 or 500 degrees. I've put it on the highest setting before and used it on my hair. As soon as I went outside...



its not the heat that gets the hair straight. its the technique and product. i tried to do a dry press(leave in conditioner only) with my pressing comb on the lowest setting and my hair would not straighten at all. i put a lil pressing on and the hair smoothed out like butter. viva la pressing oil


----------



## Napp (Mar 22, 2011)

Poohbear said:


> Thanks @Kiki0130! I've been looking for something else to use on my hair before blowdrying it. I've been using the Mane N Tail Conditioner to get rid of it, but it leaves my hair feeling somewhat dry/straw-like for some reason.  However, using the Ultra Sheen Satin Creme Pres before flat-ironing has been great...gives moisture and shine!





i tried the mane n tail as a leave in before straightening and it made my hair very heavy zero swang!


----------



## darlingdiva (Mar 22, 2011)

Kiki0130 said:


> @Poohbear
> 
> lol, I bet it does. Sometimes I get all confused reading about
> all these newfangled specialized products. More often than not
> ...


 


Napp said:


> i tried the mane n tail as a leave in before straightening and it made my hair very heavy zero swang!


 
Are you guys referring to the Mane 'N Tail Deep Moisturizing Conditioner?  If so, I hate that stuff!  There was nothing moisturizing about it.  It made my hair feel like straw.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Mar 22, 2011)

Those of you trying the crisco, just swipe your finger across the surface so your finger looks oily or shiny, and that should be enough to add per section before flatironing/pressing.


----------



## Kiki0130 (Mar 22, 2011)

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Those of you trying the crisco, just swipe your finger across the surface so your finger looks oily or shiny, and that should be enough to add per section before flatironing/pressing.




MyAngelEyez~C~U

LOL, well look who _finally_ shows up to save me from mangling
the explanation!

Thanks!  Team Crisco


----------



## Kiki0130 (Mar 22, 2011)

darlingdiva said:


> Are you guys referring to the Mane 'N Tail Deep Moisturizing Conditioner?  If so, I hate that stuff!  There was nothing moisturizing about it.  It made my hair feel like straw.



darlingdiva

Yes that's the one.  I've never used it because i keep hearing
about the straw-like results.


----------



## darlingdiva (Mar 22, 2011)

Kiki0130 said:


> @darlingdiva
> 
> Yes that's the one. I've never used it because i keep hearing
> about the straw-like results.


 
Everything works differently for everyone, but you may have dodged a bullet by not using that one.  That stuff was awful!  Deep Moisturizing Conditioner my tail (pun intended).


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Mar 22, 2011)

Kiki0130, LOL, you are doing a fabulous job of explaining things, .


----------



## me-T (Mar 23, 2011)

how long does the crisco and/or satin creme press keep your hair moisturized?


----------



## Kiki0130 (Mar 23, 2011)

me-T said:


> how long does the crisco and/or satin creme press keep your hair moisturized?




Hi me-T

Hmmm, that's a tricky one.  I kept my straight hair for 10 days and
set them in bantu knots nightly.  I used S-Curl No Drip and sealed
with my usual olive oil* for my ends only*.  After a couple days, when
I took them down, I just rubbed some olive oil down each section for
shine/protection and fluffed it out.  Still, nightly, I used the S-Curl/olive
oil for my ends.

All of that to say I'm not sure how long the Crisco kept the moisture
in because I threw a little olive oil into the routine.


----------



## me-T (Mar 23, 2011)

you used s curl while it was pressed? my hair wish i _would_! lol


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Mar 23, 2011)

me-T, I straightend my hair last Saturday, and washed it out last night, and mine stayed soft/moisturized that entire time. I think I moisturized my ends with curl activator/moisturizer monday evening, but that was more due to habit than need.


----------



## Kiki0130 (Mar 23, 2011)

me-T said:


> you used s curl while it was pressed? my hair wish i _would_! lol




LOL, o snap!  Only for the ends at night when I set the 
bantu knots and just a touch!  I was so paranoid about
using a blowdryer and hot comb that I became obsessed
about my ends drying out .

By morning they were fine.  I wasn't wearing my hair
straight down with a precision cut.  The press was mainly
so I could impress _myself_ with how my hair had grown.

I like my hair big so the bantu knots gave me the opportunity
to still have relatively big hair.

I'm not big on pictures and I'm kind of a loner but I do have
some pics that I took so I can kind of keep track.  I'm not
very good at it and should try harder, lol.  You can find my
online album and password in my profile if you want to see
a little of what I've been talking about.


----------



## Poohbear (Mar 23, 2011)

me-T said:


> how long does the crisco and/or satin creme press keep your hair moisturized?



me-T

Haven't tried Crisco yet, but that Ultra Sheen Creme Satin Pres keeps my hair moisturized and soft for about 1-2 weeks I believe. When wearing it straightened, it keeps my hair from reverting. 

There was one time I tried Ultra Sheen Creme Satin Pres on a twistout or bantu-knot-out and my hair was very moisturized and shiny. I did not have to reapply it for days.


----------



## Poohbear (Mar 23, 2011)

Kiki0130 said:


> Hi me-T
> 
> Hmmm, that's a tricky one.  I kept my straight hair for 10 days and
> set them in bantu knots nightly.  I used S-Curl No Drip and sealed
> ...






me-T said:


> you used s curl while it was pressed? my hair wish i _would_! lol



My EXACT thoughts me-T! If I used S-Curl on my straightened hair ends, they would revert and curl up with a quickness!


----------



## me-T (Mar 23, 2011)

oh ok, thanks yall. i'm tired of my heat protectant. my hair gets so dry during heat week, so it reverts easily as it trys to find moisture in the air (bath/shower time sucks even though i cover up)


----------



## Poohbear (Mar 23, 2011)

Heat protectants (those spray-like products) make my hair feel like straw. I think this may be because my hair texture is wiry.


----------



## me-T (Mar 23, 2011)

yup, tresemme heat tamer. smells good, and i like the nozzle, but the product? no ma'am.


----------



## FemmeCreole (Mar 23, 2011)

I was in Houston lastweek and I couldn't travel with my apex. When I got there I bought a small jar of isoplus pressing oil. It worked well. Today I have zumba class... I sweat quite a bit but only my roots got a little puffy.... other than that my hair is fine... still straight and shiny.


----------



## MsSonya (Mar 24, 2011)

First of all *POOHBEAR~** :lovedrool:
 Off to stalk your album 
Ladies can the pressing oil be used for daily moisturizing or just when you press?
TIA


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Mar 24, 2011)

MsSonya said:


> First of all *POOHBEAR~** :lovedrool:
> 
> Can the pressing oil be used for daily moisturizing or just when you press?
> TIA



It can be used to *lubricate* the hair but *not* moisturize, as, moisture can only be given from water (water-based product). When my hair is straight, I use a verrrrry light coating of grease everyday at night before I wrap my hair. You may not need to use it daily but if you do, use a verrrry light coating. Otherwise, your hair will get stiff and feel super greasy.


----------



## Janet' (Mar 24, 2011)

Nice thread!


----------



## virtuenow (Mar 25, 2011)

Have you all tried oil rinses before flat ironing yet??? It gives the best flat iron results I ever had. I do them with castor oil. For some sessions I rinse very, very well w/hot water; and other sessions I'm sure to leave some of the oil in. Either way my hair turns out super moist, easy to flat iron-- the iron just glides right thru-- w/the comb chase. I was never able to do that before w/o snagging or pulling hair out. It's an extra 2-3 min to your wash routine w/no hassle.  Here's a link to the thread: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=150965

After I co-wash/oil rinse, then I spray nioxin Thermal Bliss Protector on each section and blowdry. Its the best heat protectant I ever tried b/c its a detangler and no cones or sticky-- strawlike feeling. I don't add anything else to hair, and proceed to flat iron. Well sometimes i add a little dab of castor oil to edges or crown before flat iron those sections but generally nothing else.

I used to do the satin creme pressing cream for flat irioning/pressing when I first went natural. It was ok; but never used the crisco (tehe), never would've thought of that. I thought I had used everything!


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504 (Mar 25, 2011)

Val said:


> I was in Houston lastweek and I couldn't travel with my apex. When I got there I bought a small jar of isoplus pressing oil. It worked well. Today I have zumba class... I sweat quite a bit but only my roots got a little puffy.... other than that my hair is fine... still straight and shiny.



I was just about to ask about this!! I couldn't find the ultra sheen in Sally so I had to go with this.  I am going yo try it next week when I straighten again.


----------



## Kiki0130 (Mar 25, 2011)

virtuenow

Yes! Yes!  I forgot to mention this!  I've been doing oil rinses
for the last 6 or 7 months using olive oil.  Actually, this time
I forgot my olive oil Monday and didn't feel like going all the way to the
hall closet so I used my Proclaim argan oil treatment.  If it wasn't
so much more expensive to use, I would stop using the olive oil!

Ok, chica, let's not turn this into the oil rinsing thread hahahaha


----------



## Poohbear (Mar 25, 2011)

virtuenow said:


> *Have you all tried oil rinses before flat ironing yet??? *It gives the best flat iron results I ever had. I do them with castor oil. For some sessions I rinse very, very well w/hot water; and other sessions I'm sure to leave some of the oil in. Either way my hair turns out super moist, easy to flat iron-- the iron just glides right thru-- w/the comb chase. I was never able to do that before w/o snagging or pulling hair out. It's an extra 2-3 min to your wash routine w/no hassle.  Here's a link to the thread: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=150965



Not yet but I plan on trying it with this olive oil/castor oil mix that I made for my face which I do not use on my face anymore, so I need to a way to get rid of it, so I'll use it on my hair next time.


----------



## virtuenow (Mar 25, 2011)

Hahh, I turn everything into an oil rinsing thread. That's how much I love them! I can go almost a full week w/o moisturizing when I flat iron. That's how good oil rinses hv been to me. (It locks the moisture in)...truly a blessing


Kiki0130 said:


> virtuenow
> 
> Yes! Yes!  I forgot to mention this!  I've been doing oil rinses
> for the last 6 or 7 months using olive oil.  Actually, this time
> ...





Sent from my SPH-M920 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## Kiki0130 (Mar 25, 2011)

virtuenow said:


> Hahh, I turn everything into an oil rinsing thread. That's how much I love them! I can go almost a full week w/o moisturizing when I flat iron. That's how good oil rinses hv been to me. (It locks the moisture in)...truly a blessing
> 
> 
> 
> ...




virtuenow

Yes I know, I know!  I remember your despair when you were
trying to figure out why your hair was so dry and it was making
detangling a nightmare  I know you're happy now.

I'm also subscribed to the thread Sareca started about it and
guuuuurrrrrllll, when you tried it I could feel your joy through the
screen.  My memory is not the best but I think that's what made
ME try it!

I do it every time whether I'm co-washing or full-on shampoo and I
love it. 

It's basically a hot oil treatment which is always a good idea to do
if you want longer lasting moisturized hair.

In fact, I oil-rinsed on Monday and because I picked up my very 
first jar of the  Silk Elements DC, I want to wash my hair.  But my
hair still feels sooooo goooooood... I don't want to start over
manipulating it 

And I was gonna blow dry it to do twists until I saw Poohbear 's 
post about how heat may be the reason her hair is misbehaving ...

I'm wondering if she's oil rinsing.  I can't remember.

(I luv her hair )


----------



## Poohbear (Mar 25, 2011)

Kiki0130 said:


> And I was gonna blow dry it to do twists until I saw Poohbear 's
> post about how heat may be the reason her hair is misbehaving ...
> 
> I'm wondering if she's oil rinsing.  I can't remember.
> ...


Kiki0130 - No, I haven't oil rinsed yet. I mentioned not doing it yet in a couple posts above in this thread. I think it's the flat-ironing with grease that is causing these splits on my hair strands. 

If I want length, I'm going to have to sacrifice having a certain look for a while. I've been APL for too long. 

I really don't think it's the blowdrying that's causing this damage either. I definitely think it's the flat-ironing because I'm pressing heat on sections of hair strands with two hot plates. It's like smashing my hair strands together and then scorching the ends. erplexed

But maybe try blowdrying with cool air. That's what I'm going to try next time I wash my hair. My hair is straightened right now.


----------



## Kiki0130 (Mar 25, 2011)

Poohbear , ok, I just scrolled up and saw what you said about oil
rinsing, lol

I also watched Torridiana777's video, thank so much.  I'm subscribed to
her channel and saw this a long time ago.  She has a point.  Truth be
told, even Kimmay did that.  

I've been on the fence about heat training but now I'm leaning more towards
the side where twisting it up and leaving it alone, at least for the spring/
summer sounds like a plan... I know I can't mess that up.

What are you planning to do?  Protein treatments? Twists?  Oil-rinsing can
only help, you know...


----------



## PlatinumBronze (Mar 26, 2011)

I just subscribed.  I've officially decided to start my heat training journey.  As of the last couple of weeks I'd started dabling with heat styling and I loved it but now I have to make it official.


----------



## FemmeCreole (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm dc-ing right now with palmers coconut conditioning protein pack


----------



## FemmeCreole (Mar 27, 2011)

My hair with DC


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Mar 27, 2011)

Do you have to have long hair to heat train? I miss having strait hair and loathe having to wet it daily. I wonder if it is possible to heat train a TWA.


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504 (Mar 27, 2011)

DDTexlaxed said:


> Do you have to have long hair to heat train? I miss having strait hair and loathe having to wet it daily. I wonder if it is possible to heat train a TWA.



How long is it?  I am pretty sure you can heat train any length but it may not look how you want if there is not enough length to style it.


----------



## PlatinumBronze (Mar 27, 2011)

Good evening ladies.  I haven't read through all 12 pages, however I do have a question.  For those of you who live in humid climates what products are you using to keep your hair from frizzing up?  Yesterday I flat ironed my hair and it came out so straight and pretty but as soon as I stepped out it reverted.  I have a ton of humidity blocking products that doesn't work.  TIA


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504 (Mar 28, 2011)

theFAB said:


> Good evening ladies.  I haven't read through all 12 pages, however I do have a question.  For those of you who live in humid climates what products are you using to keep your hair from frizzing up?  Yesterday I flat ironed my hair and it came out so straight and pretty but as soon as I stepped out it reverted.  I have a ton of humidity blocking products that doesn't work.  TIA



I have been using Aveda Anti-Humectant Pomade and so far so good, I have been gtting my flat iron job to last at least a week.  This is the only thing that has done that for m since living here, so I think its a winner.


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504 (Mar 28, 2011)

Just finished flat ironing with the Isoplus Pressing Oil, so far looks good and shiny.  I will report back on how it looks by day 3.


----------



## Poohbear (Mar 28, 2011)

Kiki0130 said:


> Poohbear , ok, I just scrolled up and saw what you said about oil
> rinsing, lol
> 
> I also watched Torridiana777's video, thank so much.  I'm subscribed to
> ...


Kiki0130 - No more heat training for me. My hair texture stayed the same throughout all the straightening sessions I have done so far. Right now, my hair is straightened, and I'm thinking about washing it out this week. I'm already tired of it and ready to start off with this new routine.  Before washing it, I'm going to trim it and then try an oil rinse. Then I will shampoo, deep condition, detangle, and style my hair in two strand twists with a bang of twists in the front and a bun of twists at the crown of my head.


----------



## NikStarrr (Mar 28, 2011)

theFAB said:


> Good evening ladies.  I haven't read through all 12 pages, however I do have a question.  For those of you who live in humid climates what products are you using to keep your hair from frizzing up?  Yesterday I flat ironed my hair and it came out so straight and pretty but as soon as I stepped out it reverted.  I have a ton of humidity blocking products that doesn't work.  TIA



When I flat iron, I use Fantasia IC's heat protective serum, it helps block frizz too.  But also, what temp are you flat ironing at? I've worn my hair straight in Miami and the Bahamas with little reversion, but I have to flat iron at 400 degrees for that to happen.


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Kiki0130 (Mar 28, 2011)

Poohbear said:


> Kiki0130 - No more heat training for me. My hair texture stayed the same throughout all the straightening sessions I have done so far. Right now, my hair is straightened, and I'm thinking about washing it out this week. I'm already tired of it and ready to start off with this new routine.  Before washing it, I'm going to trim it and then try an oil rinse. Then I will shampoo, deep condition, detangle, and style my hair in two strand twists with a bang of twists in the front and a bun of twists at the crown of my head.




Poohbear

May I tell you a secret?  I'm so happy about your decision!  That style
will be super cute on you!  Best thing you've done so far was to take
time to make a serious evaluation of your hair and your methods.  That's
something we should all be doing on a regular basis.


----------



## Poohbear (Mar 28, 2011)

Kiki0130 said:


> Poohbear
> 
> May I tell you a secret?  I'm so happy about your decision!  That style
> will be super cute on you!  Best thing you've done so far was to take
> ...



Thanks Kiki0130. I really haven't been worrying about the health of my hair throughout the 5 years I have been natural. I've just been caught up in doing different natural hair styles as well as wearing my natural hair straightened.  I wanted length but wasn't doing healthy hair practices consistently in order to retain that length.  So now, it's really time for me to leave my hair alone so it can retain length and be more healthy.


----------



## PlatinumBronze (Mar 28, 2011)

I'm flat ironing on 400 degrees as well. 

Sent from my HTC EVO using LHCF App


----------



## FemmeCreole (Mar 28, 2011)

I flat iron at 320... One pass is usually enough for the front of my hair where the curls are looser.... the back I may do 2 passes..but no more than that.


----------



## virtuenow (Mar 28, 2011)

theFAB said:


> Good evening ladies. I haven't read through all 12 pages, however I do have a question. For those of you who live in humid climates what products are you using to keep your hair from frizzing up? Yesterday I flat ironed my hair and it came out so straight and pretty but as soon as I stepped out it reverted. I have a ton of humidity blocking products that doesn't work. TIA


 
@theFAB I had to get a better flat iron, that means 100% ceramic. The only two I could find were the FHI Runway and the Hana Elite. I went with the latter, and boy did it make a difference. Also, I had to use a higher heat-- 420-450 degrees (I have strong, thick, heat resistant 4b strands). I use a better heat protectant now also, Nioxin Thermal Bliss Protector; and oil rinses helped w/the moisture factor. So all of these things together make a much, much better flat iron that lasts out the door and then some.

Poohbear, were u using a flatiron or hotcomb (what kind)?  what heat level were you using on the to heat train; and how often (daily/weekly/monthly)?  How many passes approx?  I hope to avoid any split end issues and want to learn from your experience if possible!  Did you use a heat protectant; did you do any mild-moderate protein treatments before heat use?  Thanks in advance for any q's u can answer/


----------



## FemmeCreole (Mar 28, 2011)

I traded my jibere for my mom's $30 something remington flat iron...cheepie but it straightens my hair better than the jibere.... go figure


----------



## Loveygram (Mar 28, 2011)

DDTexlaxed said:


> Do you have to have long hair to heat train? I miss having strait hair and loathe having to wet it daily. I wonder if it is possible to heat train a TWA.


 
DDTexlaxed 
You could probably use a pressing comb and curling iron (to style) easier than a flat iron or blow drying. Thats what I used (many moons ago) after a BC once I got about an inch or so.

HTH


----------



## FemmeCreole (Mar 29, 2011)

this is what I'm using now and 320F setting ...it works well for me


----------



## PlatinumBronze (Mar 29, 2011)

virtuenow- I use the Paul Mitchell flat iron which I actually love because it gets my hair super straight. I just think it was the nasty humidity that did a number on my hair, plus I was out by the lake that evening. I thought that Mizani thermasmooth anti-humidity spritz and KMS flat out humidity would have held me down but Lord I was WRONG! They can't hang in Louisiana. Anyway, I did my first oil rinse last Saturday and I'm going to give Nioxin Thermal Bliss Protector a try. Sunday I bought some ORS Humidity blocker and I've been using that, so far so good, and I also bought the Aveda anti-humectant today so I can't wait until my next wash and heat training session to see how it works. I'm going to flat iron my hair again and go out by the lake to see what happens....SIKE!!! That's too much hard work to mess up, lol.


----------



## blueberryd (Mar 29, 2011)

I've heard GREAT thangs about that cheapie flat iron...imay have to give it a try....like i need ANOTHER flat iron!! lol


----------



## PoisedNPolished (Mar 30, 2011)

I flatironed last night. I did an oil rinse with some Hot Sixx, shampooed once with Mane and Tail and used.. hmm I think Hair One Argan Oil Mask for 15 mins. Rinsed out. Sprayed with Aphogee Green Tea and Keratin and used a little Paul Mitchell Serum to flat iron. My hair is growing but as usual I think it's toooooo thin. My texture is not "heavy" enough for me and I'm not sure how it will look as it gets longer.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Mar 30, 2011)

How many of you flat iron on air dried hair versus blow dried hair? I'm getting ready to start straightening every 2 weeks until it gets too hot outside. In the past, I would flat iron on airdried hair and I could get it bone straight but I'd have a bit of reversion by day 2 or 3. Someone told me blowdrying would prevent the reversion but I'm scared the combination of the blow dryer and flat iron may be too much heat?....Ok I guess I'm kind of just rambling to myself. I'll just blow dry and flat iron and start deep conditioning regularly....I guess.


----------



## Guitarhero (Mar 30, 2011)

I admit I'm impatient and I've attempted to view some of the "heat-training" vids but they are verbose and not succinctly put.  What exactly is heat-training (specific method) and how does it differ from a professional press?  In other words, using high heat to thermal press doesn't nec. result in fried/damaged hair.  How often to apply heat after wash/dry to "train" hair texture?  Several times weekly, monthly...what??  Wouldn't bkt be a form of heat training since so many who have stopped using it retain straighter ends?


----------



## Kiki0130 (Mar 30, 2011)

Guitarhero

Brittany posted a video that was straight to the point and shows
exactly how she does it for her hair.

I don't know if it is still there but you might want to check out her
YouTube channel " Brittanynic " and do a search for "heat train" or
something like that.

In the video I'm thinking about, she explains the process she uses
and shows it on camera very succinctly.


----------



## me-T (Mar 30, 2011)

PoisedNPolished
great will be the day when my ends smooth out like that! looks like relaxed hair!

LaFemmeNaturelle
idk if it counts, but i dry under my tabletop dryer. me and blowdryers don't get along-too much manipulation and breakage. the only big reversion problem i have is in the shower/bath when i don't cover my hairline well enough

Guitarhero
my personal definition of heat training is purposeful, gradual heat damage not much different from back in the day when women got their hair pressed on the regular. you can press weekly, monthly whatever. your regimen is up to you. i wash weekly and flat iron every other week. i think bkt really is heat training with chemicals. now that i've stopped using it, i've realized that's all it is. $200 a pop, fans, gloves, gas masks, etc. when i already have a flat iron


----------



## Cocoeuro (Mar 30, 2011)

Val said:


> this is what I'm using now and 320F setting ...it works well for me


 
ah!!  I just bought this yesterday!!!


----------



## Guitarhero (Mar 30, 2011)

Kiki0130 said:


> @Guitarhero
> 
> Brittany posted a video that was straight to the point and shows
> exactly how she does it for her hair.
> ...



Sorry, I didn't have time to peruse a long video(s) and just wanted a few key points in a succinct response...it seems that it's an individuated type of process where you gradually arrive at the desired texture.  There were several vids and if, within the first 2 min., the process is not laid out with anticipated results, I lost interest in viewing the whole for time constraints.  I appreciate your response.


----------



## Guitarhero (Mar 30, 2011)

me-T said:


> @Guitarhero
> my personal definition of heat training is purposeful, gradual heat damage not much different from back in the day when women got their hair pressed on the regular. you can press weekly, monthly whatever. your regimen is up to you. i wash weekly and flat iron every other week. i think bkt really is heat training with chemicals. now that i've stopped using it, i've realized that's all it is. $200 a pop, fans, gloves, gas masks, etc. when i already have a flat iron




Thank you for those pointers...it's just gradual "build-up" effect of the heat, maybe increasing the times you do it...Thanks much!!!!!


----------



## Kiki0130 (Mar 30, 2011)

Guitarhero said:


> Sorry, I didn't have time to peruse a long video(s) and just wanted a few key points in a succinct response...it seems that it's an individuated type of process where you gradually arrive at the desired texture.  There were several vids and if, within the first 2 min., the process is not laid out with anticipated results, I lost interest in viewing the whole for time constraints.  I appreciate your response.



Guitarhero

Ok, maybe when/if you find some time, I think it's worth
it to take a look.

I think Brittanynic16 has three videos detailing the entire
process she uses.  It seems very effective with consistent
results.

Good luck with whatever you decide


----------



## Napp (Mar 30, 2011)

Guitarhero said:


> Sorry, I didn't have time to peruse a long video(s) and just wanted a few key points in a succinct response...it seems that it's an individuated type of process where you gradually arrive at the desired texture.  There were several vids and if, within the first 2 min., the process is not laid out with anticipated results, I lost interest in viewing the whole for time constraints.  I appreciate your response.



im actually working on a video about heat training now. i have a few videos that im working out so it might be a while.Im trying to make them kimmaytube quality


----------



## virtuenow (Mar 30, 2011)

Napp said:


> im actually working on a video about heat training now. i have a few videos that im working out so it might be a while.Im trying to make them kimmaytube quality


 
Hey Napp, I look forward to your video.  Just be yourself, be original (i.e. not like Kimmaytube).


----------



## Kiki0130 (Mar 31, 2011)

virtuenow said:


> Hey Napp, I look forward to your video.  Just be yourself, be original (i.e. not like Kimmaytube).



I thought she was talking about the professional
quality editing we see on YouTube...


----------



## virtuenow (Mar 31, 2011)

Yes, I figured that.  I just didn't want her to be as boring (just in case), 'tis all


----------



## Kiki0130 (Mar 31, 2011)

virtuenow said:


> Yes, I figured that.  I just didn't want her to be as boring (just in case), 'tis all




oh, ok


----------



## PoisedNPolished (Mar 31, 2011)

BUUUUUMMMMPPPP.... because I have a question lol... 
For those who oil rinse before they straighten. I loved the way my hair felt after the oil rinse but then I shampooed once and deep conditioned. Is it possible for me to blow dry then flatiron right after the oil rinse?... Would I need a heat protectant if I did this. My hair felt heavier and I want to try this!


----------



## PlatinumBronze (Mar 31, 2011)

PoisedNPolished said:


> BUUUUUMMMMPPPP.... because I have a question lol...
> For those who oil rinse before they straighten. I loved the way my hair felt after the oil rinse but then I shampooed once and deep conditioned. Is it possible for me to blow dry then flatiron right after the oil rinse?... Would I need a heat protectant if I did this. My hair felt heavier and I want to try this!


 
I did my oil rinse all out of order the other day b/c I didn't read the directions on how to do oil rinses .  I poo'd, dc'd, then oil rinsed.  Most people poo, oil rinse, DC.  So are saying you want to do an oil rinse without washing and conditioning and go straight to drying & flat ironing?  Whatever you decide to do, I'd still recommend you use a heat protectant.


----------



## vkb247 (Mar 31, 2011)

I've oil rinsed cowashed then air dried and flat ironed with oil as a leave in and no heat protectant. It was the best flat ironing job I ever did and I have a problem with flyaway hair.


----------



## PoisedNPolished (Apr 1, 2011)

Yes I did it out of order as well because I did it on DIRTY hair and then rinsed out/pooed/deep conditioned. I am going to try it in a few months letting the oil rinse be my last step and using a little heat protectant. I will let you all know what happens!


----------



## FemmeCreole (Apr 2, 2011)

I wore my hair curly all week so tomorrow I will DC and straighten for the upcoming week


----------



## PlatinumBronze (Apr 3, 2011)

Tonight I washed with Aphogee shampoo for damaged hair, then did an oil rinse with castor oil and a mystery oil that I found in my cabinet , then dc'd with KC Humecto. My hair came out so soft and easy to detangle.  I'm currently under the dryer and I will flat iron in the morning before I go to church.


----------



## FemmeCreole (Apr 3, 2011)

Maybe I should DC with heat. I have this hood dryer that I've only used once ... Time to get it out.


----------



## me-T (Apr 3, 2011)

did another press friday. not important enough to post a pic(just go back to my last update, lol). my ends look a lil better this time, so i'm wondering where i messed up last press. i really can't wait for may to get here 'cause my uneven-ness in length is gettin annoying.

oh, i didn't oil rinse or add oil to my conditioner this time, so i got my usual airy sort of swing. i like the weight i get using oil, but not the greasiness. is there a comprimise? is that what makes pressing creme so good?


----------



## nimmy (Apr 3, 2011)

I just read Napp's post and her strange hair texture...mines like that in a large area in the crown, and the rest of my hair seems to be following suit. It's crazy. Seriously acting up these days. Might have to see a doctor...
Anyway, I decided to flat iron on a quite low heat before I DC and the conditioner actually sank in! So I think I'm going to CW in the week, then rinse and flat iron on wash days, and DC after that. My hair is still stiff and hard, but it feels smoother. Hopefully it'll get floppy as I go on. 

One question, I can get my hair kinky straight using my flat iron at 60C, with about four passes, should I continue using this heat, or turn it up to speed the process a little? I'm not sure if you're supposed to get your hair bone straight while training


----------



## HauteHippie (Apr 3, 2011)

vkb247 said:


> I've oil rinsed cowashed then air dried and flat ironed with oil as a leave in and no heat protectant. It was the best flat ironing job I ever did and I have a problem with flyaway hair.



I did something similar. I used JBCO as my oil for the oil rinse and co-washed with Suave Professionals (the Shea Butter one). It was still pretty oily... So I was worried.

I added a bit of Hana Shine Shield heat protectant, air dried some, then blow dried with a comb attachment, and flat ironed with my Hana Elite.
Best flat iron job so far. And no flyaways!


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Apr 3, 2011)

Ladies who oil rinse please tell me how you do it! I just don't get it.


----------



## Loveygram (Apr 3, 2011)

Love this thread  ! Giving it all sirius thought.

I don't know if this was posted before but this Youtuber demos the old way to use a pressing comb, using the back of the iron and the curve. She also does an oil rinse before pressing . This is how I used to press also using a cloth during the process. The curling method using the comb is something I never tried but I was definitely partial to the flip 

YouTube - FOREVER STRAIGHT PART 2: How I press my hair


----------



## FemmeCreole (Apr 4, 2011)

I didn't flat iron as planned last night. After I blow dried I got tired... my hair gets semi- straight when I blow dry so it's easy to style. I'm about to go to work so I just put it up in a hairzing


----------



## PlatinumBronze (Apr 4, 2011)

I flat ironed my hair yesterday before church and the results didn't come out nearly as good as they did last week. Next wash I'm to add oil to my dc, sit under the dryer until I'm 90% dry, blow dry the rest, then flat iron. I'm going to keep trying different methods until I get it right. 

Sent from my HTC EVO using LHCF App


----------



## FemmeCreole (Apr 8, 2011)

thinking of doing a protein treatment this weekend


----------



## aa9746 (Apr 8, 2011)

DDTexlaxed said:


> Ladies who oil rinse please tell me how you do it! I just don't get it.



I found this link.
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=150965&highlight=oil+rinse


----------



## PlatinumBronze (Apr 13, 2011)

BBBBUUUMMMMPPP!!!

What's going on ladies?  Well today was hair day for me since I didn't do it over the weekend.  I'm loving castor oil rinses.  They are the BOMB.com!  After shampoo washing, I basically conditioned with castor oil for about 1 hr, then I rinsed it out, dc'd for another hr w/ Kenra and more castor oil and detailing was a breeze.  Don't get me wrong, I still encountered kinks but overall, it was a breeze.  I decided not to heat train this week, I did a flexi rod set which will probably look a hot mess b/c I didn't feel like doing it.  I think I'm going to make an appt w/ a natural hair professional to get my hair pressed and layered really soon.


----------



## Napp (Apr 13, 2011)

hey i kinda fell of the heat training bandwagon.im a little unhappy with the way my hair looks alltogether. even though my hair is heat trained the texture of the strands remains the same which is my issue with my natural hair. im a little pissed off. i was fine with my hair when i was keeping it straight but now when i wear non heat styles i get really frustrated because my hair isnt cooperative. im thinking of relaxing.


----------



## me-T (Apr 14, 2011)

Napp said:


> hey i kinda fell of the heat training bandwagon.im a little unhappy with the way my hair looks alltogether.* even though my hair is heat trained the texture of the strands remains the same which is my issue with my natural hair.* im a little pissed off. i was fine with my hair when i was keeping it straight but now *when i wear non heat styles i get really frustrated because my hair isnt cooperative*. im thinking of relaxing.


 
how long have you been doing this, cause this is exactly what's been goin on with my hair that i was just about to post on! 

my texture really is loosening, but not to that wavy look like brittany's & longhairdontcare's. it's just a looser version of what it normally is. i need to flood brittany's utube inbox again (sorryy girl!) to see at what point her hair waved up. maybe i haven't been training long enough?

i don't even know what texture i'm aiming for anymore, if i'm even aiming. i just want my hair to hang, so when i get to bsl (8" from now) it'll just lay, but be big and textured.

i've got coconut oil/ humectress in right now, about to press it, but i want to post some pics of the texture real quick. i hope you can see clearly. oh, i trimmed my hair a month early. the uneveness was driving me crazy. it's all (more or less) even 5 3/4"


----------



## 30something (Apr 14, 2011)

me-T said:


> my texture really is loosening, but not to that wavy look like brittany's & longhairdontcare's. it's just a looser version of what it normally is.* i need to flood brittany's utube inbox again (sorryy girl!) to see at what point her hair waved up. maybe i haven't been training long enough?*


 
 I been wondering the same thing, I have started to heat training in late November of 2010 and I haven't seen much loosening. I don't even know how loose i want it.. I don't think i want it that loose just wondering when it will start loosening up more. I blow dry and flat iron every 7-10 for 5 months now, and not seeing much difference. I would love to know the answer to that question also


----------



## Poohbear (Apr 14, 2011)

me-T, I think Brittanynic16 and LongHairDontCare2011 may have thicker hair strands than some who may be experiencing problems with heat training. And even though their hair type may be 4a, their curl pattern may not have been as tight as yours, mine, or Napp's before they first started heat training. Not sure, just throwing out some thoughts.


----------



## me-T (Apr 14, 2011)

Poohbear you're right, 'cause my hair is thin. it plays full though, lol. but shouldn't that mean my hair would loosen up faster?


----------



## Napp (Apr 14, 2011)

me-T said:


> how long have you been doing this, cause this is exactly what's been goin on with my hair that i was just about to post on!
> 
> my texture really is loosening, but not to that wavy look like brittany's & longhairdontcare's. it's just a looser version of what it normally is. i need to flood brittany's utube inbox again (sorryy girl!) to see at what point her hair waved up. maybe i haven't been training long enough?
> 
> ...



i have been heat training since nov 2009. i stopped like last month.i wasnt trying to loosen my crl thought. it was just easier to manage because my hair accepted moisture better after using heat. i think i am gonna get my hair braided or something.let someone else deal with my hair for a change.

also i got very nice results when i used nunaat keratin reconstructor. it doesnt really loosen my curls like i thought but it really prevents reversion when straight plus i get more swang then i ever got with oil plus my hair feels stronger after using it. it might be a keeper


----------



## FemmeCreole (Apr 14, 2011)

my texture has definitely gotten looser........it's now wavy especially at the front. I only started seeing a difference when I started straightening with apex.


----------



## me-T (Apr 15, 2011)

@Napp dang, that's a long time! i would've texlaxed a looong time ago!


----------



## Poohbear (Apr 15, 2011)

me-T said:


> Poohbear you're right, 'cause my hair is thin. it plays full though, lol. but shouldn't that mean my hair would loosen up faster?



me-T - I would think someone with a tighter curl pattern will take longer to loosen up than someone with a looser curl pattern.


----------



## me-T (Apr 15, 2011)

for yesterday evening's press, i tried the tension blowdry for the first time, and ya'll, it is a STAPLE! yes the yelling! my hair got sooo straight, but the only problem with that is, the straighter my hair is, the flatter, thinner it looks. makes me wanna grow my layers out to help a little but. but ya'll, i got the least amount of breakage i ever had during any flat iron session ever. EVER ya'll! i also only needed 1 pass everywhere. usually i have to do 2 in the thicker areas. the thinner areas had me wishin i could do half a pass
so much better than blowdrying with an attachment or brush, and just drying my fro under the table top dryer is just dumb  Pic time! i tried out a faux bob, trying to get it to look assymetrical. i did alright, i think


----------



## PlatinumBronze (Apr 15, 2011)

Where can I get apex from and what is it?

Sent from my HTC EVO using LHCF App


----------



## Napp (Apr 15, 2011)

Val said:


> my texture has definitely gotten looser........it's now wavy especially at the front. I only started seeing a difference when I started straightening with apex.



When you used the apex did you use the temp you usually use to straigthen.i think this might be the frying effect ppl talk about when usin g grease to straighten.i personally got hair that loosened in my bangs and nape  too much when i used 400 while flat ironing  my hair with a ton of  apex and CON argan oil. in it. my hair sizzled as well which it doesnt do when i use low temps.this is part of what happened in my mishap in dec.  That is why i said if you are going to press with oil you need to lower the temperature if you want to keep your curl. Your hair will get just as straight.

After time has past my hair curls better but its not 100% the same.my hair is actually curlier after the nunaat reconstructor becuase i did a bkt recently and the loose parts got straight and now i cant even find them when i tried.the rest of my hair wasnt affected but the parts that loosend are the parts that were loose to begin with.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Apr 15, 2011)

Napp said:


> When you used the apex did you use the temp you usually use to straigthen.i think this might be the frying effect ppl talk about when usin g grease to straighten.i personally got hair that loosened in my bangs and nape  too much when i used 400 while flat ironing  my hair with a ton of  apex and CON argan oil. in it. my hair sizzled as well which it doesnt do when i use low temps.this is part of what happened in my mishap in dec.  *That is why i said if you are going to press with oil you need to lower the temperature if you want to keep your curl. Your hair will get just as straight*.
> 
> After time has past my hair curls better but its not 100% the same.my hair is actually curlier after the nunaat reconstructor becuase i did a bkt recently and the loose parts got straight and now i cant even find them when i tried.the rest of my hair wasnt affected but the parts that loosend are the parts that were loose to begin with.



I use grease and flat iron on 395. Mu curl pattern has not changed but I notice that lower temps (lower than 350) will not get my hair straight at all and 350-375 gets it poofy straight and I have to go over it wth a higher temp. At 395, I'm able to get my hair bone straight with 1-2 passes.


----------



## Napp (Apr 15, 2011)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> I use grease and flat iron on 395. Mu curl pattern has not changed but I notice that lower temps (lower than 350) will not get my hair straight at all and 350-375 gets it poofy straight and I have to go over it wth a higher temp. At 395, I'm able to get my hair bone straight with 1-2 passes.



Im sure it was different Circumstances.i had a TON of oil in my hair plus my hair audiably sizzled.im putting that out there cuz im not tryna have people say i never said anything. Plus i used more than 2 passes..there is more to the story....i just didnt give a fug!
Lol


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Apr 15, 2011)

Napp said:


> Im sure it was different Circumstances.i had a TON of oil in my hair plus my hair audiably sizzled.im putting that out there cuz im not tryna have people say i never said anything. Plus i used more than 2 passes..there is more to the story....i just didnt give a fug!
> Lol



lmao yeah it couldve been alot of other factors. I didn't use a ton of grease. Just a dab. My hair could also be resistant and there was no sizzling lol I also used a protein leave in and you used another oil so yeah I could see how you cooked your hair.

I'm getting ready to blowdry using the tension method. I hope its worth my time!

ETA my pics after blowdrying. Took about 45-60 mins Idk didnt time it.


----------



## PlatinumBronze (Apr 17, 2011)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> lmao yeah it couldve been alot of other factors. I didn't use a ton of grease. Just a dab. My hair could also be resistant and there was no sizzling lol I also used a protein leave in and you used another oil so yeah I could see how you cooked your hair.
> 
> I'm getting ready to blowdry using the tension method. I hope its worth my time!
> 
> ETA my pics after blowdrying. Took about 45-60 mins Idk didnt time it.



I love your hair!  Its so healthy and thick.


----------



## aa9746 (Apr 18, 2011)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> lmao yeah it couldve been alot of other factors. I didn't use a ton of grease. Just a dab. My hair could also be resistant and there was no sizzling lol I also used a protein leave in and you used another oil so yeah I could see how you cooked your hair.
> 
> I'm getting ready to blowdry using the tension method. I hope its worth my time!
> 
> ETA my pics after blowdrying. Took about 45-60 mins Idk didnt time it.



It looks so thick!  How often do you flat iron?


----------



## me-T (Apr 19, 2011)

in response to when i asked brittany at what point her texture waved up, she said it changes everytime. not sure how to interpret that.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Apr 19, 2011)

aa9746 said:


> It looks so thick!  How often do you flat iron?



I've only flat ironed 4 times since Thanksgiving and I'm going to flat iron again next week. I'm debating on if I should start blowdrying after each wash (every two weeks). I saw that my hair broke less after I blowdried than when I airdry.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Apr 19, 2011)

I am seriously thinking about texlaxing. I have to do too much work to get the desired look. I am not going to do this until I reach my goal of one year post relaxer. Right now, I am missing the strait look. No matter what I try my hair won't get strait, no matter how much heat I use.  I'm giving up this battle.


----------



## Kash (Apr 19, 2011)

......


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Apr 19, 2011)

me-T said:


> in response to when i asked brittany at what point her texture waved up, she said it changes everytime. not sure how to interpret that.



I don't know how to interpret that either. Are you following her method to a tee? Your hair may just be very resistant. I know from experience that my hair is resistant so while I know I won't see a change in curl pattern, I will be able to train my hair to stay straight longer.


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (Apr 19, 2011)

I think I may be considering heat training in the near future. My relaxers barely take anymore since I've been texlaxing every 6 months and I can get my 5-month NG pretty darn straight with a flat iron, so I'll be lurking in here.


----------



## PlatinumBronze (Apr 21, 2011)

I'm going get my hair flat ironed and layered tomorrow. The girl who will be doing it is natural.  I'm so nervous about letting someone else touch my hair.


----------



## FemmeCreole (Apr 25, 2011)

Napp said:


> When you used the apex did you use the temp you usually use to straigthen.i think this might be the frying effect ppl talk about when usin g grease to straighten.i personally got hair that loosened in my bangs and nape too much when i used 400 while flat ironing my hair with a ton of apex and CON argan oil. in it. my hair sizzled as well which it doesnt do when i use low temps.this is part of what happened in my mishap in dec. That is why i said if you are going to press with oil you need to lower the temperature if you want to keep your curl. Your hair will get just as straight.
> 
> After time has past my hair curls better but its not 100% the same.my hair is actually curlier after the nunaat reconstructor becuase i did a bkt recently and the loose parts got straight and now i cant even find them when i tried.the rest of my hair wasnt affected but the parts that loosend are the parts that were loose to begin with.


 
Sorry for taking so long to respond.

When I use apex on my hair I flat iron at 320 to 340F. One pass does the trick. I each section with apex then I pass and no sizzle.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Apr 25, 2011)

theFAB said:


> I'm going get my hair flat ironed and layered tomorrow. The girl who will be doing it is natural.  I'm so nervous about letting someone else touch my hair.




theFAB how did it turn out?


----------



## PlatinumBronze (Apr 25, 2011)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> theFAB how did it turn out?



LaFemmeNaturelle, my hair came out awesome!  I had a pleasant experience and I'm so happy that I found a new beautician.  I really like the way she did my hair.  After drying at 90% she used one of those heat up brushes and blowed the rest dry using a handheld dryer, then she flat ironed it.


----------



## allmundjoi (Apr 25, 2011)

theFAB said:


> LaFemmeNaturelle, my hair came out awesome!  I had a pleasant experience and I'm so happy that I found a new beautician.  I really like the way she did my hair.  After drying at 90% she used one of those heat up brushes and blowed the rest dry using a handheld dryer, then she flat ironed it.



How was hair loss with that brush...I am too scary to try that brush. Do you think it helped to get your hair straight (like a Doobie?)? What is your hair type? TIA.

Sent from my DROIDX using DROIDX


----------



## PlatinumBronze (Apr 25, 2011)

allmundjoi said:


> How was hair loss with that brush...I am too scary to try that brush. Do you think it helped to get your hair straight (like a Doobie?)? What is your hair type? TIA.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using DROIDX



I'm type 4b. I didn't notice much hair loss but my back was turned.  I think her technique made a huge difference in how my hair came out plus it hasn't reverted as bad as it usually does. I thought about buying one of those brushes but I don't want to suffer breakage from doing it myself. I'm going to leave that part up to her.

Sent from my HTC EVO using LHCF App


----------



## PlatinumBronze (Apr 25, 2011)

Here are pics pics of my hair.  They aren't "hair" pics but a picture from Good Friday & Easter Sunday:


----------



## pookaloo83 (Apr 26, 2011)

theFAB said:


> Here are pics pics of my hair.  They aren't "hair" pics but a picture from Good Friday & Easter Sunday:




Pretty! And love your makeup theFAB


----------



## Dee Raven (Apr 26, 2011)

Wow, I think I'm going to have to start trying this.  My hair is driving me crazy with the knots.  I've primarily been using twists to grow out my hair, but now that I'm approaching my goal hair length, it is a) getting way more difficult to detangle and I'm seeing way too many little broken ends and b) takes way to long to style straight.  But primarily I want to start beefing up my hemline and so I need to get past the breakage.


----------



## FemmeCreole (Apr 26, 2011)

I just washed my hair after keeping it straight for 10 days. I'm going to wear it curly for the rest of the week. I love love the texture of my hair!


----------



## BlaqBella (Apr 26, 2011)

I just want to mention that once I became a natural my hair didn't seem to take/ hold on to much moisture with out using heat (like Napp said). 

Anyway that was mid 2009-2010. So I had been using heat throughout my transition (and would only stop using heat periodically/the longest stretch was about 3 months at the end of 2009). My transition started around spring 2008.

I didn't understand how much I needed to care then either. Anyhow I didn't do too much damage. I've been doing most of my trimming to even up my natural layers and rid myself of thin looking ends/lead hairs (something like Me-T mentioned- and similiar to what *i think* longhairdontcare done to her hair).

And i recently realized that (1) I shouldn't have tried to change flat iron regimen (made a homemade moisturizer which is great for my natural hair but can only use small amounts when straightening)a few weeks ago.. but i digress 

(2) I had slowly been reducing the temp. flat iron to 250-275(poofy hair/but my hair is *very *fine). Well i'm back at 300-325 and don't yet know if i'm going to lay low on the heat(starting to workout again) for a bit or what.


----------



## me-T (Apr 27, 2011)

so i got some satin creme press to use tomorrow..let ya'll know how that goes. as far as these non-heat days-ugh. i'll be glad when my hair does whatever it's gonna do, cause i can't get it to cooperate. i just put a tam on and go. i use some kinky braid hair to drape my 5-head a little (lol). i'll take a pic of that for ya'll too. 

i'm this close to pressing every week. but i tell myself that my hair needs the extra dc'ing. i've started doing so twice a week during "moisture week", mixing hot 6 oil with my humectress (both real & gvp).

so um... anybody think i should really rep the thermalaxers on yt? i know people go in on yt'ers pretty hard, but i still feel like _somebody_ out there might benefit.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Apr 27, 2011)

Just blew my hair dry. Definitely did not have great results like last time. Last time I used Hawaiian Silky 14n1 as my leave in and my hair was so so soft and I did not have much breakage. This time I used Redken Anti-Snap (the product I always use before I flat iron) and my hair broke alot and was super dry by the time I got finished blow drying. I had to put some coconut oil in my hair to soften it up a bit. I'm going to flat iron tomorrow with grease again but I am never using that Redken before blowdrying again. Matter fact, I just put it in my little spritz and I will not re-purchase. The HS14n1 may be a staple leave-in for blowdrying and flat ironing. We'll see.


----------



## allmundjoi (Apr 27, 2011)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> Just blew my hair dry. Definitely did not have great results like last time. Last time I used Hawaiian Silky 14n1 as my leave in and my hair was so so soft and I did not have much breakage. This time I used Redken Anti-Snap (the product I always use before I flat iron) and my hair broke alot and was super dry by the time I got finished blow drying. I had to put some coconut oil in my hair to soften it up a bit. I'm going to flat iron tomorrow with grease again but I am never using that Redken before blowdrying again. Matter fact, I just put it in my little spritz and I will not re-purchase. The HS14n1 may be a staple leave-in for blowdrying and flat ironing. We'll see.



I haven't seen folks talking about Mizani thermasmooth system. Have you tried that?

Sent from my DROIDX using DROIDX


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Apr 27, 2011)

allmundjoi said:


> I haven't seen folks talking about Mizani thermasmooth system. Have you tried that?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using DROIDX



naw girl too rich for my blood lol


----------



## allmundjoi (Apr 27, 2011)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> naw girl too rich for my blood lol



Lol, for me too. I just buy steps 3/4 from amazon or scented monkey. I got the 2, 3.5oz bottles for $28. It really does help get it bone straight with less heat (usually the ceramic is at almost 400F, with 3/4 I can get away with 280-320F). And you use a little at a time. And my hair is sooooo soft. It has synthetic ceramides in step 3, and oodles of cones in step 4. 

Sent from my DROIDX using DROIDX


----------



## LMM (Apr 29, 2011)

i have TRUE 4a/b hair and my hair loses a lot of thickness w/ relaxers. i am always concerned about having thicker hair as my hair is very fine/thin - is heat training a better option for that vs relaxers?

also are there any TRUE 4a/b heat training photos? some of my hair (especially in the front) has no curl pattern and if i won't look good i'd like to know.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Apr 29, 2011)

allmundjoi said:


> Lol, for me too. I just buy steps 3/4 from amazon or scented monkey. I got the 2, 3.5oz bottles for $28. It really does help get it bone straight with less heat (usually the ceramic is at almost 400F, with 3/4 I can get away with 280-320F). And you use a little at a time. And my hair is sooooo soft. It has synthetic ceramides in step 3, and oodles of cones in step 4.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using DROIDX



Glad it's working for you! Still too much for me lol I don't have a job so I'll stick with my grease. It does me right!

So I just flat ironed my hair. Took a little less than two hours. I decided that I won't blow-dry before flat ironing anymore. I get better and straighter results when I airdry( my mom told ke that would happen and I should have listened since she is the one who used to press my hair). It also did not make my hair any quicker to straighten so basically the blow dryer is a waste of extra heat. I may rollerset next time. Idk but I don't plan to straighten again until the fall/winter since it's getting hot outside and I don't have time to be playing with the weather.


----------



## brittanynic16 (Apr 29, 2011)

LMM said:


> i have TRUE 4a/b hair and my hair loses a lot of thickness w/ relaxers. i am always concerned about having thicker hair as my hair is very fine/thin - is heat training a better option for that vs relaxers?
> 
> also are there any TRUE 4a/b heat training photos? some of my hair (especially in the front) has no curl pattern and if i won't look good i'd like to know.



I am not sure what you mean by "true" but I am a 4a/b.

Wet Hair heat trained hair
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7kmIjoYMgTI&t=2m36s

Natural hair
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CLRYf285p2Y&t=1m6s


----------



## Napp (Apr 29, 2011)

i just realized i cant do the no heat thing.its been only 2 weeks since i last used heat and my hair feels so rough and dry. breakage and tangling everywhere. the heat really makes a difference for me. i straighted my hair with a little bit of razac finishing cream and i got very nice results! lets see how long it lasts


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (Apr 29, 2011)

Napp said:


> i just realized i cant do the no heat thing.its been only 2 weeks since i last used heat and my hair feels so rough and dry. breakage and tangling everywhere. the heat really makes a difference for me. i straighted my hair with a little bit of razac finishing cream and i got very nice results! lets see how long it lasts



I'm a heat-lover too, but I'm going to try no heat just for the summer to give my hair a little break. But then it's back to the heat!


----------



## FemmeCreole (Apr 30, 2011)

I last flat-ironed 2 weeks ago... I wore it straight one week and curly the next week. I plan to flat iron tomorrow for the upcoming week.


----------



## me-T (Apr 30, 2011)

omg, thank ya'll so much for puttin me on to satin creme press! my hair feels like it did when i was relaxed, and just put on some moisturizer! i had no sizzling when i flat ironed either which is weird. no matter what heat protectant serum or spray i use, the flat iron sizzles.

because some of ya'll said that a "grease" type product requires less heat, i set my iron back to 320. won't do that again. my hair didn't come out as crazy thin as last time, but it's not too sleek either. 3rd-day poof is the best way i can explain it. you know when your hair adjusts to bein straightened? 

anyway, i'm stickin to creme press (which that jar will last forever!) and my higher temp. for some reason though, my hair won't do what i tell it. i don't think my hair's rebellion has to do with this heat training. i think it's this awkward length with awkward layers. PIC TIME!


----------



## HauteHippie (Apr 30, 2011)

Your hair came out great, Me-T! Good job!


----------



## HauteHippie (Apr 30, 2011)

theFAB said:


> Here are pics pics of my hair.  They aren't "hair" pics but a picture from Good Friday & Easter Sunday:



You and your hair look beautiful! You ladies are an inspiration!


----------



## PlatinumBronze (May 1, 2011)

Today is hair day & I don't feel like it. I'm going to keep it as short & sweet as possible (under 5 hours:-/).  I'd like to get my hair done every 2 weeks but that's going to start adding up.  Doing it myself has become so time consuming that I dread wash days.


----------



## FemmeCreole (May 1, 2011)

My hair blowdried a few minutes ago


----------



## FemmeCreole (May 2, 2011)

My flat ironed results tonight


----------



## HauteHippie (May 2, 2011)

Looking good, Val!

I'm a little confused about the satin cream... Is that the name of a product or a technique?


----------



## Kiki0130 (May 2, 2011)

I think me-T is talking about Ultra Sheen Creme Satin Press EtherealEnigma.

Old school.


----------



## FemmeCreole (May 2, 2011)

EtherealEnigma said:


> Looking good, Val!
> 
> I'm a little confused about the satin cream... Is that the name of a product or a technique?


 I use apex pressing oil


----------



## me-T (May 2, 2011)

Kiki0130 said:


> I think @me-T is talking about Ultra Sheen Creme Satin Press @EtherealEnigma.
> 
> Old school.


 
yup, that's what i'm talkin about


----------



## HauteHippie (May 2, 2011)

Thanks ladies!


----------



## me-T (May 5, 2011)

that satin creme press is off the chain! it helped to keep my hair soft the entire week, and my edges, which usually mess up the next day, stayed pretty slick the whole time.


----------



## halee_J (May 5, 2011)

Hi ladies, I've been debating this for a few months now and I made a decision to be heat trained. Right now, I'm 7 months post, and just don't want to relax anymore, but I like straight hair. So I guess I'm transitioning to heat trained. 

I've pressed my hair 4x in the last 2 months, the first time was not good because I used heat on the relaxed hair as well, of which the ends did not appreciate so I had to cut. But since then, I've since restricted it to the 3" of ng I have (which I'm SUPER CAREFUL about), upped the protein, esp @ the line of demarcation, and the results have been great. Only thing is that the sleekness doesn't last more than 2 days, but I guess that will improve with time. 

Here's a pic of the last press I did:






I am using an electric hot comb, which I find 1000x easier to use than a flat iron. So far I've tried the satin creme press which I didn't like, nor Vitapointe. Both have beeswax which my hair didn't like, but I tried them anyway. This last time I used a mix of castor and hemp oil which I liked alot. I bought some Apex and will be trying this weekend.


----------



## MilkChocolateOne (May 5, 2011)

halee_J said:


> Hi ladies, I've been debating this for a few months now and I made a decision to be heat trained. Right now, I'm 7 months post, and just don't want to relax anymore, but I like straight hair. So I guess I'm transitioning to heat trained.
> 
> I've pressed my hair 4x in the last 2 months, the first time was not good because I used heat on the relaxed hair as well, of which the ends did not appreciate so I had to cut. But since then, I've since restricted it to the 3" of ng I have (which I'm SUPER CAREFUL about), upped the protein, esp @ the line of demarcation, and the results have been great. Only thing is that the sleekness doesn't last more than 2 days, but I guess that will improve with time.
> 
> ...




I like keracare's cream press.  I didn't like ultrasheen's or apex's.


----------



## halee_J (May 5, 2011)

Thanks MilkChocolateOne, I'll definitely pick some up if I don't like the apex


----------



## DDTexlaxed (May 7, 2011)

OK, I have tried and failed at straitening my natural hair.  Does natural hair need to be super long to be able to straiten it?  It's just not working for me.


----------



## dozendiva (May 7, 2011)

Bumping!!!


----------



## FemmeCreole (May 7, 2011)

DDTexlaxed said:


> OK, I have tried and failed at straitening my natural hair. Does natural hair need to be super long to be able to straiten it? It's just not working for me.


 
how long is your hair? cause my hair is no where near super long.... I think it's more a matter of technique


----------



## me-T (May 7, 2011)

Val said:


> I think it's more a matter of technique


 
 i think so too


----------



## coolsista-paris (May 7, 2011)

Hi to all! Ive also been thinking about this method for months!  I last relaxed in december 2007 so, i normally should already be at least apl ! which im not. Ok ive have trimmed a lot, but also i only whore twists,braids, sometimes afro out (a lot at the beginning) seems like even protecvite styles didn't help much.   the first 2 years it grew fast then.....just stopped at SL.

Thinking of it, the only time i had long hair is as a child. I had no relaxer, my hair was down my back!anddddd it was never in an afro, they used to hot comb my hair and it was always straight. So when people say heat damages...it depends on how you do it: using hot comb was the only moment of my life which i had damn long healthy thick hair !! i think im gonna try this out again.

 NEED REAL HELP HERE. (im a 4b i guess) my hair got straight in 1 pass though using flat iron at 215 °c

Just that , i don't know where to start. i flat ironned yesterday (the ends are not sooo straight so im wonderning if ive done this right or is it damaged?).

-how do i keep it moisturized without it reverting? give me your routine please im lost!

- Do you moisturize everyday? with what?

-im planning to wash it every 2 weeks to start. I guess i must use more protein in my routine?

- the next time i flat iron, is it only the roots? or the whole hair as its still the beginning?

- I really do not know what products to buy or put in my hair?

thanks a lot in advance for your help, im determined to get this hair long


----------



## DDTexlaxed (May 8, 2011)

Val said:


> how long is your hair? cause my hair is no where near super long.... I think it's more a matter of technique



When stretched, it is nose level. I am kind of embarrassed because I can't seem to do it right. However, I wonder if I can do this and keep my texture. I would hate to lose the ability to twist my hair. I am sure that my technique sucks. It's OK. I am going to get better at it. I am just trying to see if I can straiten with lower heat use. It I can't do it, I'll stick with twists.


----------



## Myjourney2009 (May 8, 2011)

DDTexlaxed said:


> When stretched, it is nose level. I am kind of embarrassed because I can't seem to do it right. *However, I wonder if I can do this and keep my texture.* I would hate to lose the ability to twist my hair. I am sure that my technique sucks. It's OK. I am going to get better at it. I am just trying to see if I can straiten with lower heat use. It I can't do it, I'll stick with twists.


 
DDTexlaxed
I'm confused by this comment. This thread is for people that want to alter their texture. 

Since you dont want to do that then just keep the temp down.
You should start with a good DC and then a good blow dry and tehn end off with using a flatiron or pressing comb.

When I flatironed my DD's hair I DC'd then applied serum then blew dry. 

I used Apex pressing oil and flatironed @ 350-360 doing 2 passes and when I washed 2 weeks later she got full reversion.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (May 8, 2011)

Myjourney2009 said:


> @DDTexlaxed
> I'm confused by this comment. This thread is for people that want to alter their texture.
> 
> Since you dont want to do that then just keep the temp down.
> ...


----------



## pookaloo83 (May 8, 2011)

halee_J said:


> Hi ladies, I've been debating this for a few months now and I made a decision to be heat trained. Right now, I'm 7 months post, and just don't want to relax anymore, but I like straight hair. So I guess I'm transitioning to heat trained.
> 
> I've pressed my hair 4x in the last 2 months, the first time was not good because I used heat on the relaxed hair as well, of which the ends did not appreciate so I had to cut. But since then, I've since restricted it to the 3" of ng I have (which I'm SUPER CAREFUL about), upped the protein, esp @ the line of demarcation, and the results have been great. Only thing is that the sleekness doesn't last more than 2 days, but I guess that will improve with time.
> 
> ...


 
what electric hot comb do you have halee_J


----------



## halee_J (May 8, 2011)

pookaloo83 I use a Gold N Hot GH2161 its ceramic and has adjustable temp settings.


----------



## FemmeCreole (May 8, 2011)

DDTexlaxed said:


> Britt's version of heat training doesn't make your hair stay strait. She still has texture in her hair. I am wondering if I can follow her method the same way. I'm trying to do this to cut down my SSKs. However, my hair won't let me straiten it at all. That's why I came here for advice. I end up with slightly straitened frizz. I came here for advice from the straitening experts. I'm going to look into buying that pressing creme. Thanks for the reply!


 
Before I started using apex pressing oil I had the same probelm with frizz. I would straighten my hair and by the time I'd be done my hair would already be frizzy.

As for texture. Once I wash my hair I still have texture. It's looser now but I still have texture. I'm happy I came in this thread and found out about apex. It made such a difference in straightening for me. Now I can keep my hair straight for a week or more without getting frizz.

I set my flat iron on 320 and one pass does it.


----------



## pookaloo83 (May 8, 2011)

Adds apex to my shopping list.


----------



## pookaloo83 (May 8, 2011)

And where are you guys buying this apex @Val

ETA: Nevermind, I see I'm gonna have to order this online. No BSS here.


----------



## FemmeCreole (May 8, 2011)

pookaloo83 said:


> And where are you guys buying this apex @Val
> 
> ETA: Nevermind, I see I'm gonna have to order this online. No BSS here.


 
no BSS where you are?

but yea it's great...be light with it. I just dab a little on each section or hair as I go. Apex can be heavy and weaigh down your hair, so I've learned to be light with it.


----------



## Myjourney2009 (May 8, 2011)

DDTexlaxed said:


> Myjourney2009 said:
> 
> 
> > @DDTexlaxed
> ...


----------



## DDTexlaxed (May 8, 2011)

Val said:


> Before I started using apex pressing oil I had the same probelm with frizz. I would straighten my hair and by the time I'd be done my hair would already be frizzy.
> 
> As for texture. Once I wash my hair I still have texture. It's looser now but I still have texture. I'm happy I came in this thread and found out about apex. It made such a difference in straightening for me. Now I can keep my hair straight for a week or more without getting frizz.
> 
> I set my flat iron on 320 and one pass does it.


*************************************************************
Thanks, Val! I'm going to try to find the Apex creme. Do you usually blow dry first or do you just press detangled hair? Sorry for all the questions, but I am trying to get this technique down.


----------



## Myjourney2009 (May 8, 2011)

Val said:


> Before I started using apex pressing oil I had the same probelm with frizz. I would straighten my hair and by the time I'd be done my hair would already be frizzy.
> 
> As for texture. Once I wash my hair I still have texture. *It's looser now* but I still have texture. I'm happy I came in this thread and found out about apex. It made such a difference in straightening for me. Now I can keep my hair straight for a week or more without getting frizz.
> 
> I set my flat iron on 320 and one pass does it.


 

Val
Exactly, you still have texture which is what all who heat train want, however *it is not your original texture*. This is what I said in my response to DDTexlaxed.

Oh dont think I have a problem with heat training, I dont. I plan on doing it for my DD when she gets a bit older.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (May 8, 2011)

Myjourney2009 said:


> DDTexlaxed said:
> 
> 
> > @DDTexlaxed
> ...


----------



## FemmeCreole (May 8, 2011)

DDTexlaxed said:


> *************************************************************
> Thanks, Val! I'm going to try to find the Apex creme. Do you usually blow dry first or do you just press detangled hair? Sorry for all the questions, but I am trying to get this technique down.


I blow dry first most of the time.... my hair gets very straight when I blow dry making it easier to flat iron. I also spray heat protectant before I blow dry.


----------



## coolsista-paris (May 9, 2011)

hi again. nobody saw my message above? ( it is the first on page 18) shouting out for your help ladies. ive already moisturized with water glycerin and almond oil, but then the straight hair is reverting slowly. was i wrong to d that?

please please help and give advice


----------



## Kiki0130 (May 9, 2011)

coolsista-paris said:


> Hi to all! Ive also been thinking about this method for months!  I last relaxed in december 2007 so, i normally should already be at least apl ! which im not. Ok ive have trimmed a lot, but also i only whore twists,braids, sometimes afro out (a lot at the beginning) seems like even protecvite styles didn't help much.   the first 2 years it grew fast then.....just stopped at SL.
> 
> Thinking of it, the only time i had long hair is as a child. I had no relaxer, my hair was down my back!anddddd it was never in an afro, they used to hot comb my hair and it was always straight. So when people say heat damages...it depends on how you do it: using hot comb was the only moment of my life which i had damn long healthy thick hair !! i think im gonna try this out again.
> 
> ...




Ok, I'll take a stab at this for ya 

Water and glycerine are no-no's if you don't want reversion.

The trick to keeping reversion to a minimum is to make sure
you've done a really good deep conditioning treatment as part
of your wash process.  That will ensure your strands are already
hydrated enough so as not to be influenced by outside moisture.

This trick is not 100% foolproof but helps a lot.

Also, a good moisturizing DC treatment should keep your strands
from needing moisture on a daily basis.

The last time I straightened, I set my hair each night in bantu
knots because I didn't like it so straight, lol.  I put just a touch
of S-Curl on the ends and sealed with EVOO pretty much out of
habit before knotting and all was well.

Towards the end of my press (days 8, 9, and 10), I wore it up
in a loose ponytail bun.

I think I smoothed some HE LTR on all my hair one evening but
nothing else.

When my hair started feeling dry by day 10, I washed it.  I think
that dry feeling is the signal to rehydrate.

These are my thoughts.  I'm not a pro.  Just sharing my own
experience and I hope it helps you coolsista-paris.


ETA:  Depending on how strong or weak your hair is, a regular
light protein treatment or a protein treatment immediately 
followed by a moisturizing DC could be helpful.


----------



## halee_J (May 9, 2011)

coolsista-paris if you straighten your hair, you have to avoid water and glycerin; they will cause your hair to revert. I'm new to this process myself, I haven't found a moisturuzer that doesn't cause reversion I run a tiny bit of hemp oil through my everyday until the next wash. I make sure I DC really well so my hair is well moisturized before I straighten it. I'm sure the other ladies will chime in


----------



## Myjourney2009 (May 9, 2011)

coolsista-paris said:


> Hi to all! Ive also been thinking about this method for months! I last relaxed in december 2007 so, i normally should already be at least apl ! which im not. Ok ive have trimmed a lot, but also i only whore twists,braids, sometimes afro out (a lot at the beginning) seems like even protecvite styles didn't help much. the first 2 years it grew fast then.....just stopped at SL.
> 
> Thinking of it, the only time i had long hair is as a child. I had no relaxer, my hair was down my back!anddddd it was never in an afro, they used to hot comb my hair and it was always straight. So when people say heat damages...it depends on how you do it: using hot comb was the only moment of my life which i had damn long healthy thick hair !! i think im gonna try this out again.
> 
> ...


 

@coolsista-paris
Although I am relaxed I do quite a few straighten jobs on natural hair so I hope this helps.

Check out these videos. 
This is for the heat training:http://www.youtube.com/my_subscript...5uLGFMk7cbiH5QQizpWrr_vy4PJlT7bRa_QrrQCM&as=1

here is another woman that heat trains:
http://www.youtube.com/user/1mits1

This is for the blowdrying technique, take what you need and disregard the rest. Even thought she is relaxed and think she has a good blowdry technique: http://www.youtube.com/user/LaurenMechelle#p/a/D0C55FC639057DAD/0/JhlPtk2YX_U

To answer some of your questions. 
You need to begin with a good blowydry. 
A good flatiron. the FHI she is using in the video is good for natural hair. I have it and it works really well on my DD's natural hair
You want to use something light as not to make your hair revert when moisturizing. Read some of the posts in this thread and PM some ladies for suggestions. I use Qhemet Biologics Amla and Olive on my daughters hair, just a little though so no reversion.
your moisturization will depend on how your hair feels some people do it every day some maybe not. 
If you wash every 2 weeks get a clarifying shampoo, Sallys sells a good one by Quantum. Start with a light protein first and work your way up from there, a nice light one is Aphogee 2 MIN (not 2 Step)
You have to gauge your hair the next time you wash to see if you need to do the entire head or just the roots. If when you go to flatiron again after following these steps and you still have frizzy ends you will need a trim. 

Go easy on the products so you dont get greasy weighed down hair. It make take you a few times to get it right. Dont fret you will get there. 

When you say you dont know what products to use all you need is a clarifying shampoo ( I mentioned one), a reg shampoo vo5 has a good inexpensive one, a protein (also mentioned) and a moisturizing DC. Oh yeah a heat protectant for when you blow dry; for course very dense hair I suggest silk elements olive oil (green spray bottle), for course finer hair I suggest silken child leave in detangler or aphogee leave in (purple bottle) the first two can be purchased at Sallys and a moisturizer.  Keep in mind most heat protectants only work for a few minutes right after sprayed and only work on 350 degrees and below. If you do purchase a protectant for 350 and above it MUST say it on the container.

come back if you have more questions.


----------



## Kiki0130 (May 9, 2011)

Daaaaag!  Looks like the calvary came out for Cool-sista!


----------



## Myjourney2009 (May 9, 2011)

halee_J said:


> @coolsista-paris if you straighten your hair, you have to avoid water and glycerin; they will cause your hair to revert. I'm new to this process myself, I haven't found a moisturuzer that doesn't cause reversion I run a tiny bit of hemp oil through my everyday until the next wash. I make sure I DC really well so my hair is well moisturized before I straighten it. I'm sure the other ladies will chime in


 
staying away from leave-ins with glycerin is key. 

Your DC's can have glycerin and other moisture grabbing ingredients because the heat protectant you use will block humidity from causing your hair to poof too much.  

oh an easy DC to try that is easy to purchase and is popular is Keracare Humecto, make sure you get the one that says "New&improved"


----------



## halee_J (May 9, 2011)

Forgot to mention, I like the Apex guys  the comb glided through the hair noticeably easier and it straightened my hair better; so much so that I was able to get away with doing bigger sections, and there was no smoking. Napp and Val y'all are so right, you just need a tiny bit, and its gets nice and smooth. My hair is very soft and shiny today. Thanks ladies


----------



## coolsista-paris (May 9, 2011)

WOW : THANKS SO MUCH TO ALL.

Ive been starting everything wrong. As a natural i was used to putting glycerin in my home spritz so i thought it was good. OK now i know lol.

Im gonna have to do some hair shopping.... as my hair has reverted 50 % back, i will wait till wash day to start all that again. It won't be right for me to straighten the same week in a row. I'll end up damaging my hair i guess.

Thanks again. i'll have to buy my stuff on the net (there is no sallys here and the afro stores do not sell everything we look for).

Thanks again ladies for saving my mess


----------



## thebelleofelle (May 9, 2011)

I would love to start heat training but I have a couple of worries/concerns.

First off how often do you moisturize and seal with out reverison or whatever??

Second, how to you obtain growth while using heat? I'm trying to work on growing my hair without pills.

Third, I have this BOMB.com FHI flat iron but it doesn't have a heat setting. I don't wanna give up my bby, so is there any way around that?

TIA for any advice


----------



## coolsista-paris (May 9, 2011)

hi the belloefelle . You might have to read everything from page 18 to now (i asked the same questions so its maybe better to read first cause the poor girls will then have to repeat the same thing  they did today).

Im also new to this (since 2 days), you'll find good advice, throught the answers i got. ;-)

but of course feel free to ask more if you have not found what you needed exactly.


----------



## Myjourney2009 (May 9, 2011)

coolsista-paris said:


> WOW : THANKS SO MUCH TO ALL.
> 
> Ive been starting everything wrong. As a natural i was used to putting glycerin in my home spritz so i thought it was good. OK now i know lol.
> 
> ...


 

There is nothing wrong with trying again the next week. Since you are heat training which is changing the texture of your hair I dont see the problem.

IMHO damaged hair that has used heat consistantly is hair that is dry and brittle and breaking off, usually  this hair has heat that is way to high. 

Remember to pay attention to how your har looks wet and dry to see if your previous hair has looked the same. This will tell you how many passes you need to do to get your desired results.


----------



## Myjourney2009 (May 9, 2011)

thebelleofelle said:


> I would love to start heat training but I have a couple of worries/concerns.
> 
> First off how often do you moisturize and seal with out reverison or whatever??
> 
> ...


 
I agree with coolsista you should read this entire thread. 

Also your FHI's temperature is set at 410 degrees F. it make take you longer to get to your desired results because you will have to do more passes per section.

your hair would grow the same as if you had a relaxer, by paying attention to moisture protein balance AND keeping those ends moisturized.


----------



## FemmeCreole (May 9, 2011)

thebelleofelle said:


> I would love to start heat training but I have a couple of worries/concerns.
> 
> First off how often do you moisturize and seal with out reverison or whatever??
> 
> ...


I would think you obtain growth the same way you would if you didn't use heat. I don't think that would alter your growth rate. 

I DC once a week and I apply moisturizer to my hair then heat protectant before I blowdry.

Last weekend I didn't blow dry though. I massaged in some knot today leave in and just pulled my hair back in a bun and let it airdry. By the end of the day It was dry and pretty much straight. I sprayed in heat protectant then flat ironed.


----------



## me-T (May 12, 2011)

today's press hope ya like


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504 (May 13, 2011)

I tried the Apex for the second time today and got awesome results. The first time I used too much and it was super greasy.  My ends are still s mess and snarled, but I decided I am going to do a chin length bob, and start fresh from there.  I still plan to flat iron weekly from now on.  It is one of the only things that keeps my ends looking okay!


----------



## FemmeCreole (May 14, 2011)

this week I wore my hair curly...pulled back in once and secured with a hairzing. That's how I wear it to work.

I will DC tomorrow


----------



## Renewed1 (May 14, 2011)

Apex is the truth!!!

The only thing is my ends were poofy. But I do love Apex.


----------



## FemmeCreole (May 14, 2011)

MarriageMaterial said:


> Apex is the truth!!!
> 
> The only thing is my ends were poofy. But I do love Apex.


it certainly is!!


----------



## Napp (May 14, 2011)

Im glad yall are liking the apex! It still is the best at preventing reversion although i do like razac finishing creme as well but my roots revert so quickly.i used razac in my siggy. I will be bustin out my tin of apex when the real heat comes lol.

Oh and if anyone is having issues with puffy ends try using a SOFT boar bristle brush and use the chase method. Since the bristles are pliable they give less resistance on the ends which prevent unecessary breakage and gets the end smoother than the few teeth on a fine toothed comb.


----------



## zoromo (May 14, 2011)

Hello Ladies,
 I tried apex and my hair came out pretty, but it reverted the same day.  The roots were in ok shape the ends were a mess. they may just need a trim though.  Crisco with a little heat protectant worked for me and left my hair in pretty good shape for days.  Did you all add apex to wet hair?


----------



## Valerie (May 15, 2011)

Well Done for this thread Brittany!


----------



## jazzyto (May 16, 2011)

My hair was the longest and healthiest looking also when my mom used to press it with a straightening comb.  Back then there was no deep condition, no heat protectanct, not temperature control.  LOL So with all of the new technology today Im guessing I can have healthy heat trained hair.  My only problem is reversion!! I paid 45.00 for a flat iron at the salon that she got relaxer straight but by day 3 my roots were reverting.  If I could get a good 7 days I would be cool.  Anywhoo has anyone tried the Mizani Thermasmooth?


----------



## halee_J (May 16, 2011)

I just had to come in to say how soft my hair is today, after pressing with Apex again last night. People, seriously my hair has never been this soft without leave-in....ever. I mean, I thought I had struck gold with hemp oil, but geez Louise! I haven't put anything in my hair yet... crazy soft!  apexistheshizznit.biz


----------



## DDTexlaxed (May 16, 2011)

Where can I buy Apex pressing oil?


----------



## PlatinumBronze (May 16, 2011)

jazzyto said:


> My hair was the longest and healthiest looking also when my mom used to press it with a straightening comb. Back then there was no deep condition, no heat protectanct, not temperature control. LOL So with all of the new technology today Im guessing I can have healthy heat trained hair. My only problem is reversion!! I paid 45.00 for a flat iron at the salon that she got relaxer straight but by day 3 my roots were reverting. If I could get a good 7 days I would be cool. Anywhoo has anyone tried the *Mizani Thermasmooth*?


 
I've never tried the whole system but I did try the anti humdity spray which doesn't work.


----------



## PlatinumBronze (May 16, 2011)

I washed, DC, and did a demi rinse last night then I flat ironed my hair. I think it would have come out great had I not used too much ultra sheen cream press. My hair is so heavy I hate it! It doesn't even look close to my week old flat iron in my siggy pic. I want to wash my hair so bad and do it all over again but 1. I'm sick and 2. I think that would be too much heat to use back to back. I'm going back to using my isoplus oil until further notice. My beautician uses Vital Pro pressing cream so I may give that a try next. Last night I did a red demi rinse which barely shows up on my hair. I think I'm going to let my beautician do a permanent color whenever I go back. I just need to do my research first on how to keep it moisturized without reverting.  I also picked up some circle brushes (the heat up kind) from Marshall's to use whenever I blow out my hair before flat ironing it.  I figured out how to use the brushes.


----------



## halee_J (May 16, 2011)

DDTexlaxed I got mine from the BSS, but you can get it online too I think pookaloo83 was getting some online.


----------



## me-T (May 17, 2011)

Napp i need to try the boar brush chasing. Hair boards have me scared of that thing though.


----------



## Napp (May 17, 2011)

me-T said:


> Napp i need to try the boar brush chasing. Hair boards have me scared of that thing though.




make sure you get the soft one. i used to think it was too soft and was a wimpy brush but it works perfectly for this.


----------



## FemmeCreole (May 17, 2011)

I've been cowashing daily for the last week.


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504 (May 17, 2011)

I'm alternating between flatironing one week and doing the tightly curly method the next.  I am trying to keep my ends fresh so I think this will work best.

jazzyto try Aveda's Anti Humectant Pomade it works wonders in this New Orleans humidity.


----------



## PlatinumBronze (May 18, 2011)

Today when I took my hair out of its ponytail I noticed a few hairs of breakage in my face bowl.  I ran my hair through my ends section by section trying to figure out where the breakage was coming from.  I've been protective styling non-stop for the past 2 years until I started heat training recently.  I'm going to re-evaluate my haircare situation.  I want heat trained hair but I don't want breakage.  I also want to be able to enjoy my hair without always having it in some type of protective style 99% of the time.  Maybe I need to gradually transition to heat trained.  Heat training 3 weeks out of the month may be too much starting out.  I may need to train twice a month then after my texture changes increase to 3 x's a month.


----------



## me-T (May 19, 2011)

theFAB you're up on protein?


----------



## me-T (May 19, 2011)

today's wash
i need to figure out why my sound messes up at random


----------



## PlatinumBronze (May 19, 2011)

me-T said:


> @theFAB you're up on protein?


 

me-T- I've upped my protein since I began heat training.  I use Aphogee shampoo/Joico k-pak, and alternate protein shampoo and moisture rich con, or moisture poo & protein DC.  Besides heat training, I have gotten my hair done by my new beautician who uses Nairobi products and I'm not sure of their protein content.  That's the only major change in my regi.  She is also not as gentle as I am when detangling .


----------



## me-T (May 20, 2011)

theFAB said:


> @me-T- I've upped my protein since I began heat training. I use Aphogee shampoo/Joico k-pak, and alternate protein shampoo and moisture rich con, or moisture poo & protein DC. Besides heat training, I have gotten my hair done by my new beautician who uses Nairobi products and I'm not sure of their protein content. That's the only major change in my regi. She is also not as gentle as I am when detangling .


 yea i'd check the products. will she let you bring your own? rough detangling is a  too.
you know what though, when i started, i thought i would need more protein, and i didn't. haven't had any breakage issues, but my hair is a lot softer.


----------



## Renewed1 (May 20, 2011)

My hair is alot softer with the heat training. I just have to make sure my ends are getting plenty of moisture.

I'm trying to find a leave-in that isn't water based or I may use a drop of my regular conditioner with oil as a sealant. 

But tonight will be my wash night to see how my hair is holding up. I think I'm going to flat iron every two weeks.


----------



## davisbr88 (May 20, 2011)

Not a HT but did consider doing it at one point so I come in to peek occasionally.
I just came in to say that I am really impressed by Val's progress. It seems like this regimen is really working for you. Your last press is noticeably longer than the first one you posted and your hair looks healthy. Congrats and HHG!
(This isn't to discount anyone else - I was just following her for a while because she was a newbie when the thread started and has posted many updates)


----------



## PlatinumBronze (May 20, 2011)

me-T said:


> yea i'd check the products. will she let you bring your own? rough detangling is a  too.
> you know what though, when i started, i thought i would need more protein, and i didn't. haven't had any breakage issues, but my hair is a lot softer.


 
I actually like Nairobi products, I think the problem with her is that she doesn't take her time and detangle plus my hair doesn't get the adequate dose of protein prior to heat training.  Therefore I'm going to have to make sure I do a good protein treatment a few days before I get my hair done.  I was going to keep getting my hair done every other week but I don't think that's a good idea.  I'm going to limit it to once a month unless I have something special going on.  



MarriageMaterial said:


> My hair is alot softer with the heat training. I just have to make sure my ends are getting plenty of moisture.
> 
> I'm trying to find a leave-in that isn't water based or I may use a drop of my regular conditioner with oil as a sealant.
> 
> But tonight will be my wash night to see how my hair is holding up. I think I'm going to flat iron every two weeks.


 
Did you watch Brittanye's video on how she keeps her hair moisturized?  She uses a very small amount of Nairobi leave-in (looked like 2 drops in each section) and seals with oil.  I LOVE LOVE LOVE Mizani h2o nightime treatment on my ends but it's too heavy to wear if you are trying to have "swang".


----------



## Napp (May 20, 2011)

i made a very quick video to show the movment i can get with pressing oil. it took me a while to get it right. i have no idea why its so grainy! i have to work on getting a clearer picture.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x2S5x2NHIos

i still want to make YT videos but i would like my hair to be a bit longer and be a bit more healthy. i have some different/unconventional views on hair care i would like to discuss and i dont think i have the hair to back it up


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (May 20, 2011)

Napp, girl please.





Your hair is lovely, and I'd sub your channel in a heartbeat. You have more than enough hair.


----------



## PlatinumBronze (May 21, 2011)

Napp said:


> i made a very quick video to show the movment i can get with pressing oil. it took me a while to get it right. i have no idea why its so grainy! i have to work on getting a clearer picture.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x2S5x2NHIos
> 
> i still want to make YT videos but i would like my hair to be a bit longer and be a bit more healthy. i have some different/unconventional views on hair care i would like to discuss and i dont think i have the hair to back it up


 

Your hair came out great and your hair is long girly .  Anyway, all of you ladies are going to make me order that apex pressing oil.


----------



## FemmeCreole (May 21, 2011)

davisbr88 said:


> Not a HT but did consider doing it at one point so I come in to peek occasionally.
> I just came in to say that I am really impressed by @Val's progress. It seems like this regimen is really working for you. Your last press is noticeably longer than the first one you posted and your hair looks healthy. Congrats and HHG!
> (This isn't to discount anyone else - I was just following her for a while because she was a newbie when the thread started and has posted many updates)


thank you!!


----------



## FemmeCreole (May 21, 2011)

What are you all doing this weekend?

I have my hair is 2 french braids after a cowash this morning. I haven't used heat in 3 weeks, I wore my hair curly for 2 weeks. I plan on doing a protein treatment tomorrow and then straighten.


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504 (May 21, 2011)

I have had my hair curly (did the tightly curly method Tuesday night). Tomorrow I am going to wash/DC/rollerset/flat iron the roots.  I haven't set my hair in a while so this should be an adventure.  But I prefer me with more of a full/curly straight look than sleek, so we shall see.

Has anyone tried Garnier Fructis Sleek & Shine Blow Dry Perfector?  I made an impulse purchase at CVS.  I was looking at that and the Organix Keratin treatment.


----------



## 30something (May 21, 2011)

RoundEyedGirl504 said:


> I have had my hair curly (did the tightly curly method Tuesday night). Tomorrow I am going to wash/DC/rollerset/flat iron the roots.  I haven't set my hair in a while so this should be an adventure.  But I prefer me with more of a full/curly straight look than sleek, so we shall see.
> 
> Has anyone tried Garnier Fructis Sleek & Shine Blow Dry Perfector?  I made an impulse purchase at CVS.  I was looking at that and the Organix Keratin treatment.



I heard really terrible things about garnier's blow dry perfector, try do a review search at amazon.com or other websites. Cant remember but I think many people called it damaging.


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504 (May 21, 2011)

20Something said:


> I heard really terrible things about garnier's blow dry perfector, try do a review search at amazon.com or other websites. Cant remember but I think many people called it damaging.



Let me do a search, this stuff may be going back to CVS!!


----------



## FemmeCreole (May 22, 2011)

I'm straightening my hair and it feels like it's grown some since I last straightened 3 weeks ago!!


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504 (May 22, 2011)

20Something said:


> I heard really terrible things about garnier's blow dry perfector, try do a review search at amazon.com or other websites. Cant remember but I think many people called it damaging.



I ended up returning the GF, there were too many bad reviews on Amazon for me to chance it!

I decided to do a twistout tonight instead of straightening.  I was feeling too lazy to blowdry or rollerset, I will probably wash again Friday and then blowdry and flat iron, unless I get a burst of inspiration earlier in the week.


----------



## yaya24 (May 23, 2011)

*No longer doing this- Texlaxed 01.2013!!!!!!*

Hi ladies!!!

I officially started my heat training journey on 5.10.11.

I am on my thermal session #2.


----------



## FemmeCreole (May 29, 2011)

hello ladies.. how's the long weekend? I'm going to DC with ORS replenishing pak at some point today.


----------



## Renewed1 (May 29, 2011)

I'm leaving for NY on Thursday, so I'm going to do my hair on Wednesday. 

I think I'm going to blow dry or straighten my hair. Either way, it's getting slick back into a ponytail.


----------



## halee_J (May 29, 2011)

I haven't straightened my hair in almost 2 weeks. A new daily workout routine and this hot weather have me reluctant to press, only to sweat it out. In the 4 sessions I have done, I do notice a difference in the feel of my ng. The texture has loosened a bit, because my edges don't frizz as much, and I can slick them without using as much gel. I need to DC, I'll do it tomorrow. I think I'm going to press this Friday or Saturday.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (May 29, 2011)

Are there any ladies with short hair who are heat training? I see mostly long haired naturals.


----------



## yaya24 (May 29, 2011)

*No longer doing this- Texlaxed 01.2013!!!!!!

*Today marks 1 week since my last wash/ heat usage.

The plan was to make it 4 weeks.. thats not looking too good right now.

Prior to my decision to heat train, I would wash/ cowash multiple times a week. 

TBH I think I will be using heat by next Sunday.


----------



## Napp (May 29, 2011)

my last press last exactly 3 weeks.i dont know if i feel like wearing it straight with all of this heat. i stuffed it in a bun for now. i dont know what to do with my hair. my hair is still very kinky/curly and i was actually trying to see it it would soften up a bit. i think my hair is somewhat resistant to heat.


----------



## aa9746 (May 31, 2011)

For those heat training, do u do it during the summer months also? ?


----------



## 30something (May 31, 2011)

DDTexlaxed said:


> Are there any ladies with short hair who are heat training? I see mostly long haired naturals.



I am


----------



## Renewed1 (Jun 1, 2011)

aa9746 said:


> For those heat training, do u do it during the summer months also? ?



I am doing it during the summer. Mind you I live in Chicago which is the central of HUMIDITY!!!

Sabino (original formula) works somewhat and Apex oil helps.  

But I'm blow drying my hair and slick it down into a bun.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Jun 1, 2011)

20Something said:


> I am



Can you please help a sister out with a regimen and how you style your hair afterwards? I am not able to get my hair strait for nothing!


----------



## 30something (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm about chin length  and I pretty much just been blow drying and flat ironing, for styling I usually try to get a side bang going and wear a head band. With the rest of the hair I  try to pin it up with one of those claw like thingy sorry I don't know their names. I just recent cut my hair so I'm still experimenting. I think accessories help a lot at this length. I still kinda confused on a solid heat training method as of now.


----------



## Napp (Jun 2, 2011)

20Something said:


> I'm about chin length  and I pretty much just been blow drying and flat ironing, for styling I usually try to get a side bang going and wear a head band. With the rest of the hair I  try to pin it up with one of those claw like thingy sorry I don't know their names. I just recent cut my hair so I'm still experimenting. I think accessories help a lot at this length. *I still kinda confused on a solid heat training method as of now.*



what has you confused?

i would like to straighten but i after wearing my hair straight for almost a month i want a change. i blowed out my hair and set it on permrods. hopefully this will last a little white before i give myself a nice hard press and see my progress


----------



## 30something (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm trying this method to heat train for a few months and I'm not noticing a difference in my hair, I'm confused on why I'm not experiencing any difference in shrinkage.. so kind of confused on how I should be using heat and when to expect results. I been flat ironing and blow drying weekly.


----------



## 30something (Jun 2, 2011)

aa9746 said:


> For those heat training, do u do it during the summer months also? ?



I am also, I live in an extremely humid state and don't experience much reversion so summer really doesn't become a problem. Maybe its my flat iron because when I blow dry only I do experience some reversion.


----------



## Loveygram (Jun 2, 2011)

20Something said:


> I'm trying this method to heat train for a few months and I'm not noticing a difference in my hair, I'm confused on why I'm not experiencing any difference in shrinkage.. so kind of confused on how I should be using heat and when to expect results. I been flat ironing and blow drying weekly.


 
I'm not doing this now but when I did, years ago, or I should say when I was getting old school salon trained, the beauticians said my hair was heat resistant but at the same time broke easily under high heat. 

We found a salon that trained me on lower heat for a long time maybe over a few years. (I'm not sure but by high school it was trained enough to wear loose all the time). I still got shrinkage but it straightened easier, silkier and lasted longer. My hair pretty much looked the same in the wet state but with less shringage. 

I'm curious if some others found little change in texture but maybe less shrinkage while still getting the desired effect when straightening.

BTW It only got straightened once a month so thats probably one reason why it took so long.


----------



## Napp (Jun 2, 2011)

Loveygram said:


> I'm not doing this now but when I did, years ago, or I should say when I was getting old school salon trained, the beauticians said my hair was heat resistant but at the same time broke easily under high heat.
> 
> We found a salon that trained me on lower heat for a long time maybe over a few years. (I'm not sure but by high school it was trained enough to wear loose all the time). I still got shrinkage but it straightened easier, silkier and lasted longer. My hair pretty much looked the same in the wet state but with less shringage.
> 
> ...



i think this is what happened to me. my hair is still very coily/curly when dry




but my hair is very easy to straighten and last longer especially compared to when i started using heat regularly. my curl patten looks wavy when its wet more recently though. i will see if i can post some pictures of the change.


----------



## PlatinumBronze (Jun 3, 2011)

Wow my hair came out so great tonight. I switched up my regi a bit and I like the results 

Sent from my HTC EVO using LHCF App


----------



## Loveygram (Jun 3, 2011)

Napp said:


> i think this is what happened to me. my hair is still very coily/curly when dry
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Come to think of it, it may have changed some without me really realizing it. I didn't do my own hair back then. I just remember it didn't shrink as much but looked the same to me. I never had straight pieces or sections after a wash that I remember.

Looks like you really know your biz. Your hair looks beautiful and healthy .


----------



## MsSanz92 (Jun 3, 2011)

*DELETED* Wrong thread!


----------



## yaya24 (Jun 4, 2011)

*No longer doing this- Texlaxed 01.2013!!!!!!*
Thermal training session #3 complete.

This time I washed, steamed and then used chi silk infusion in each section.
I let that dry about 80-85% then sprayed a little silk elements heat protectant in each small section before flat ironing.

My wet hair still has tons of texture (which is great).
and this time (#3) was much easier to flat iron

I noticed that leaving a tiny bit of moisture in the hair before flat ironing keeps my ends from being puffy.

Wet:






After:


----------



## HauteHippie (Jun 4, 2011)

I straightened using Organix Brazilian Keratin shampoo, conditioner and flat iron spray last night. It worked well and my hair came out straight. While it was wet I sprayed Jane Carter leave-in and used a little Jane Carter nourish and shine. I just couldn't not used some sort of moisturizer. 

Next month or in 3 weeks, I'll try their BKT. I haven't been flat ironing over 370 (I stayed @ 250 before reading other girls' temps on the board) and I've only used 7 passes one time on certain areas.

When I do the BKT, I'll venture up to 400 and maybe use 7 passes.... maybe 5.

ETA: I would post pics, but I obtained a bald spot in the front that's really noticeable when straightened.
Also wanted to say that my hair got drizzled on outside today and was straight when I got home.
Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Mobile G2


----------



## halee_J (Jun 7, 2011)

Hi ladies, I don't think I'm going to be doing any training sessions again anytime soon. I'm focusing on my fitness, thus heavy sweating on the daily and this humidity is just too much for me right now. Pressing now would just frustrate me I think. Not jumping ship, just on pause til maybe Nov.


----------



## FemmeCreole (Jun 7, 2011)

This is my off week so my  hair is in it's natural state now. I've cowashed twice for the week already and I feeling like cowashing again tonight. The weeks I wear my hair curly, I usually pull it all back in a hairzing with a puff at the back.

I won't straighten again till the weekend.


----------



## me-T (Jun 9, 2011)

overdue update. no pics til tomorrow though. i had to order a new battery since no stores have it locally.

the press before today: i started working on my flat iron technique to get that wrapped look. i guess my wrist work wasn't good enough 'cause as soon as i brushed through it, it looked like my video.

for my texture: it's starting to break up a little more. not curl or wave, but the texture after a wash is getting noticeably looser. i wasn't protecting my hair this last week at night, but on wash day today i had nowhere near the tangles i would usually get. oh, i didn't use any megatek last week either.

today's press: SO mad i couldn't take a pic! i love it! when i flat ironed, i tried to curl my hair up so when i brushed, i'd still have a curve. i need to work on my curl action so maybe i can wear it curly. wrapping was a lot easier today. and omg, a huge  to Napp girl!!!! i chased with a boar brush and my hair is so much silkier and smoother from root to tip! so mad at my camera right now! and the creme press was distributed better so i got some awesom shine too! 1 of the top 5 tips i got from this site! thanks!

so... i'll have pics of all this tomorrow. wait, i don't think i took a texture pic though.


----------



## Dellas (Jun 13, 2011)

Subscribing!

....


----------



## Napp (Jun 13, 2011)

How are y'all keepin your hair straight this summer? I havent presses in a while and i Dont really feel like it lol.i my hair has been in a permanent bun for the last week and may stay that way until a formal IM going to at the end of the month. I know my hair will frizz  and get big and IM not a  fan of that. I was thinking of trying out the Lustrasilk hair culture.i am a little wary on the ingredients but i need to do ore research. Now my only issue is finding it...


----------



## vkb247 (Jun 13, 2011)

My last touch up was in January and I've been heat training since then. I think I've straightened about 3 times and this last time I tapped the roots about 20 times. My new growth is very manageable but I'm not sure if that's the heat training or the length weighing it down. Either way my hair is not loosening as much as I'd like.

Not sure if I should keep add it or just go ahead an texlax again. I really just want less shrinkage so my length shows when I wear my hair out.

ANy suggestions?


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jun 14, 2011)

Subscribing. I'm hiding my hair while I'm focused on working out, but I need to straighten my hair to do a length check and to trim my ends soon. Heat training is interesting to me because I have a lot of shrinkage.


----------



## winona (Jun 14, 2011)

AtlantaJJ are you still using BKT?  If so what have you noticed about your hair from long term use?  I am going to get a global on Friday so it doesnt interfere with my workout schedule


----------



## me-T (Jun 14, 2011)

i'm sooo very mad yall. i searched hi and low, had to buy a battery online, and that didnt work. my camera just up and died and i don't know why. my hair has been lookin so nice this week! 
Napp, i havent done anything diff with my hair this summer. the only time it reverted was on a day after it rained, and that was my fault cause i knew good 'n well it was humid. tryin to be cute, lol
vkb247 quick que, if your new growth is manageable, you sure you need 20 taps? my texture is loosening slow too, but i know i can't up the heat, so we're in the same boat on that.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jun 14, 2011)

winona said:


> AtlantaJJ are you still using BKT?  If so what have you noticed about your hair from long term use?  I am going to get a global on Friday so it doesnt interfere with my workout schedule



I'm not BKTing. Long story but since I workout a lot, and I sweat like a horse in my hair, the BKTs wear off at the roots too fast. I didn't want to have to keep reapplying so I'm just straight natural for now.  I would do a BKT again but not for long term wear. I would do it for a small window of time then let it go. I would advise to beware of heat damage. Otherwise, I like the BKT.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jun 14, 2011)

halee_J said:


> Hi ladies, I don't think I'm going to be doing any training sessions again anytime soon. I'm focusing on my fitness, thus heavy sweating on the daily and this humidity is just too much for me right now. Pressing now would just frustrate me I think. Not jumping ship, just on pause til maybe Nov.



I'm with you on this, I want to do this st some point but if I pressed my hair it would only last for one day because of my workouts. That's why I don't bother right now.


----------



## yaya24 (Jun 14, 2011)

I washed and DC'd my hair on Sunday but skipped the heat. This would have been heat session #4 but I decided to wait until June 24 to flat iron again (just for a little break).

My hair was super easy to comb through and detangle, and the shrinkage has minimized a bit. I have not noticed any straight pieces, but I will probably use no more that 300 degrees going forward on my nape area b/c that texture is looser (always has been) than my crown/ front of my hair

Napp my hair starts reverting at the root 5 days post heat so I wear it in a bun and then switch to a full wig


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Jun 14, 2011)

It took me 2 hours to try and straiten. My hair just puffed up and laughed.  I quit...again!


----------



## HauteHippie (Jun 14, 2011)

vkb247

Just wanted to mention that heat training is a gradual process and too many passes could lead to damage (which you definitely don't want near the root).

Hope someone more knowledgeable chimes in with suggestions!





Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Mobile G2


----------



## HauteHippie (Jun 14, 2011)

DDTexlaxed

Don't feel bad, it still takes me about 2 hours, too!

I break up my blowdry/flat iron session so my arms wont hurt.



Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Mobile G2


----------



## vkb247 (Jun 15, 2011)

me-T said:


> @vkb247 quick que, if your new growth is manageable, you sure you need 20 taps? my texture is loosening slow too, but i know i can't up the heat, so we're in the same boat on that.


 
No I probably didn't need 20 taps. The first two time I heat trained I only did two passes on my roots and one on my texlaxed length. I can tell the difference from the training on my length and I'm happy about that but my new growth is like nothing even happened. So I tried to do a one time session with 20 taps similarly to how Brittany trains. My hair is very resistant so I wasn't worried about doing it that much.

My new growth still isn't loosening, especially in my kinkier crown area. Yes my hair is manageable but its really the loosening that I'm going for. I'm not sure how much more heat I should try or if I shouldn't even try anymore and just go back to texlaxing after a 6 month stretch.

I don't think it would be a good idea to keep on applying the heat and weakiening my hair then still end up texlaxing.


----------



## halee_J (Jun 18, 2011)

AtlantaJJ I'm thinking that come Nov, I'm going to press my hair on my rest day


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jun 18, 2011)

halee_J said:


> AtlantaJJ I'm thinking that come Nov, I'm going to press my hair on my rest day


halee_J keep me posted, I think I'll join you on your straightening plan. Right now, I'm 6 lbs from my weight goal. I am hoping I reach it by November, in the mean time, I'll continue to work it out!


----------



## FemmeCreole (Jun 19, 2011)

I've really fallen off the wagon...I haven't straigthened in 3 weeks! I keep saying I will every Sunday then get caught up in other things. I want to do a progress check soon though


----------



## PlatinumBronze (Jun 19, 2011)

Hi ladies. I'm taking a break from heat styling. I did a rod set last night. Anyhow I need some advice. I want to get hi lites. A natural head suggested henna although my beautician whom is also natural uses regular dye (on her hair as well). What would you do?

Sent from my HTC EVO using LHCF App


----------



## FemmeCreole (Jun 19, 2011)

Flat ironed tonight


----------



## NikStarrr (Jun 20, 2011)

PlatinumBronze said:


> Hi ladies. I'm taking a break from heat styling. I did a rod set last night. Anyhow I need some advice. I want to get hi lites. A natural head suggested henna although my beautician whom is also natural uses regular dye (on her hair as well). What would you do?
> 
> Sent from my HTC EVO using LHCF App



Henna doesn't lighten hair, and your hair looks pretty dark, so it wouldn't give you the highlighted look you're probably wanting.  I've used regular dyes with no damage.


----------



## Renewed1 (Jun 23, 2011)

My texture is loosening up some. I have to be careful with the front (bangs) my hair is very loose .

Considering I live in a humid area. I use a heat protectant and blow dry with a comb. My hair instantly straightens.  Then a few hours later I come back and use Apex with a flat iron or a pressing comb. 

My hair will be in its protective state....ends in baggy with a phony pony, rest of hair slicked down. Hopefully by the end of the year. I should be MBL.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Jun 23, 2011)

I'll try heat again in 2012.  I've been unsuccessful so far, so now I'll protective style until then.


----------



## me-T (Jun 24, 2011)

i've got a rinky dink camera for right now. luckily i have my may press pics still saved on my memory card.

i love my straightened hair now! that boar brush tip is no joke! another big hug for napp! you have no idea how happy i am with my smoothness!

my "reverted texture" is starting to visually loosen now. but the nape and very front are way ahead. time to lower the temp in those areas. 

pic time!! the may press is the last time i chased with my denman.


----------



## Poohbear (Jun 24, 2011)

I am reconsidering heat training now. I am so frustrated with my hair right now. I've had my hair in two-strand twists for 3 months straight and my hair seems to be shrinking in length. When I wear a twistout, they look smaller than what my twistouts used to look like years ago. And my twistouts don't look right anymore. I don't know what's going on with my hair. I'm tired of the frizz, shrinkage, and dryness.


----------



## Lynnerie (Jun 24, 2011)

I realized that if I wanted to stay natural and actually retain length I was going to have to heat train. I was tired of SSK's that were causing splits and and the excessive amount of shrinkage. My hair is much more manageable now that I've added heat to my reggie. Heat is a natural girl's friend in my opinion. 

Here are 2 pics of my hair. The first was blown out and straightened with a flat-iron and the second is my hair texture right after washing my hair and then applying eco-styler argan oil gel. Its always much looser after I wash and then it slowly reverts even more but not as tight as it was before. My hair also retains moisture better. It used to break when I would touch it. I had more breakage as a natural than I did when I was relaxed, but now that I use heat I don't have the breakage I once did.


----------



## me-T (Jun 24, 2011)

Lynnerie how long have you been heat training? and what's washing with a gel?


----------



## texasqt (Jun 24, 2011)

I finally read through this entire thread last night I'm prepping to heat train this evening. I use to BKT and got great results and stopped because I realized I could get my hair just as straight with out it.  My flat iron hair will last about a week but whenever I wear my hair curly/kinky detangling wrecks havoc no matter what products I use. I think because my hair is longer now I'm seeing more SSKs. Sorry I'm babbling but since I wear my hair straight 90% of the time, I'm going to try heat training.  

I'm 4b with a different texture in my nape area.  My crown area has the tightest curl and it is the driest.  My texture overall is not coarse so I guess that puts me in the fine category.  It blows in the wind and loosens when wet. 

So far I've DC'd most of today with Silk Elements, rinsed and applied Nioxin Thermal Bliss.  I didn't mean to use the Nioxin because I wanted to try Hawaiian Silky 14-n-1 as a leave in so I ended up using both.  I'm air drying now and will apply IC heat protector before blow drying.  I don't think I'll apply anything before flat ironing. After that I will flat iron using 10 passes at 400. I hope that's enough.  What do you think? Does that sound about right or do you have any suggestions? TIA!


----------



## Poohbear (Jun 24, 2011)

The plug of my CHI iron broke somehow, so I can no longer use it. It was bought by sister to begin with and my mother had borrowed it and now it doesn't work anymore.  Anyway, I went to Wal-Mart and bought the Andis Ceramic Flat Iron 1" for $15.77 + tax!!!  After using this flat iron, I feel like it is BETTER than the CHI! And it looks like my hair did grow back to where it was before I trimmed it back in April, so I was happy about that.

 Here are my results from straightening my natural hair this evening:












Now I want to learn how to really heat train to wear it changes my hair texture. How do I loosen the tight coil? Do I have to use heat more than once a month in order to really heat train and change my hair texture?


----------



## FemmeCreole (Jun 25, 2011)

Poohbear your hair looks amazing!


----------



## humility1990 (Jun 25, 2011)

Just heat trained my hair. The 3c texture is now 3a. 4a texture is now 3c.


----------



## Lynnerie (Jun 25, 2011)

me-T said:


> Lynnerie how long have you been heat training? and what's washing with a gel?



I've been using heat once a month since last August but that really wasn't enough to get the results I wanted so I had to up straightening to twice a month. It used to take me all day to flat iron my hair now I can do it in 2 hours. My hair is super dense. 

When I mentioned gel I just meant that I had gel in my hair in that pic, it wasn't naked hair.


----------



## Lynnerie (Jun 25, 2011)

Poohbear

Your hair turned out great and you are so pretty. In my opinion I think you will have to heat train more than once a month to get the texture change. When I was straightening once a month it was getting easier to straighten but the texture did not change. I'm trying to stick to straightening every 2 weeks.[/USER]


----------



## texasqt (Jun 25, 2011)

*Went from this -*




*To this -*




*And this -





More pics and info in Fotki. You have to sign into Fotki to view. Password in profile.

Question *@brittanynic16 *- Should I wait one week or two weeks before doing the process again? I usually flat iron weekly. Thanks!
*


----------



## PlatinumBronze (Jun 25, 2011)

texasqt said:


> *Went from this -*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your hair looks amazing!  What's your regi, what products, and flat iron do you use.


----------



## texasqt (Jun 26, 2011)

PlatinumBronze said:


> Your hair looks amazing!  What's your regi, what products, and flat iron do you use.



Thanks! My primary regi includes washing with shampoo and DCing the first weekend of each month.  I'll then DC one time per week the rest of the month.  My shampoo varies between Creme of Nature and Aphogee Deep Moisturizing (I have really dry hair).  Deep conditioner varies between Creme of Nature or MegaSilk Silk Elements.  I prefer the Megasilk. My leave in for the last year has been Nioxin Thermal Bliss followed by BioInfusion moisturizer and Fantasia IC Heat Protector.  In the photos I used Hawaiian Silky instead of the the BioInfusion. After all that, I mostly blow dry with a Conair and flat iron with a Sedu.  Wearing my hair in its natural state has left me with more SSKs that I am comfortable with which is why I've chosen to heat train.


----------



## Poohbear (Jun 26, 2011)

humility1990 said:


> Just heat trained my hair. The 3c texture is now 3a. 4a texture is now 3c.



humility1990 - do you have pictures? If so, please share!!!


----------



## Poohbear (Jun 26, 2011)

Lynnerie said:


> Poohbear
> 
> Your hair turned out great and you are so pretty. In my opinion I think you will have to heat train more than once a month to get the texture change. When I was straightening once a month it was getting easier to straighten but the texture did not change. I'm trying to stick to straightening every 2 weeks.[/USER]



Lynnerie - When you straighten every 2 weeks, do you re-wash and condition your hair every 2 weeks too?  I think the reason I only do it once a month is to avoid going through that whole wash day process. I hate washing my hair!  My hair texture hasn't changed at all from all the straightening I've done. I think I may have to increase the temperature and/or do more passes if I want the texture to change. I only do 1 pass and rarely 2 passes each section of hair.


----------



## Lynnerie (Jun 26, 2011)

Poohbear Yes I wash and deep condition each time before straightening. But I have to do about 3 passes and my temperature is on 410 but I have heat resistant hair. I think the key is finding what your hair can handle. Its like when being relaxed and choosing from mild, regular, or super. Also, since I started heat training its not a pain to detangle anymore.


----------



## Poohbear (Jun 26, 2011)

Have y'all ladies heard of the Feather Flat for thermal relaxing? Check out this video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rGBkaq2lQhQ


----------



## halee_J (Jun 26, 2011)

Poohbear, QueenFee did a nice demonstration and review on it  She has a YT with the same name, she's not heat trained though. I'm thinking of getting one.

ETA: Here's her vid

Her hair came out so bangin! Tons of shine and movement. She claims it only takes her 45min.


----------



## FemmeCreole (Jun 27, 2011)

bump.................


----------



## Napp (Jun 28, 2011)

beautiful hair ladies! i wish i could straighten but im in a situation where i must keep my hair natural. it was a STRUGGLE at first going back to the naps but i finally am contented with bantu knot outs for now. i cant wait to be swanging and blangin again


----------



## aa9746 (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm not heat training but I flat ironed about 2wks ago.  Does anyone deal with itchies?  I'm trying to let this press last but I'm thinking I'll have to wash soon.


----------



## me-T (Jun 30, 2011)

texasqt 10 passes of 400 sounds like a lot to me. i don't think you still need that much heat since you're not usin bkt anymore.

have ya'll seen brittany's new vid? i was planning to keep just enough texture so i could still wear fro-able styles, but i love that hanging loose texture she has. i wonder how it looks dried? we have more or less the same texture, so i think i can achieve this. it'll just take a while


----------



## texasqt (Jul 1, 2011)

@me-T woman you're like a week late. I did it last Friday and I'm getting ready to wash today so I'll let y'all know about the fallout  Nothing bad has happened yet though. 

Correct me if I'm wrong but didn't brittanynic16 use 20 swipes at 450?


----------



## yaya24 (Jul 1, 2011)

*No longer doing this- Texlaxed 01.2013!!!!!!

*Hey there thermalistas *waves*

I have not used heat since my last session on June 1st.

That will all change today . Im planning on flat ironing later today (focusing on the root/ NG)

The plan is to use the flat iron on 290 on the back 320 or so in the crown/front areas. I already steamed DC's last night and banded to stretch. I'll be rocking a stretched puff to run errands and then I'll get started later this afternoon when I get back home. 

I'll post pics later.


----------



## FemmeCreole (Jul 1, 2011)

Lastnight I dc'd and proceeded to blowdry my hair. I section my hair off is quarters and started blowdrying the back first. First quarter dried easily and quickly. My hair gets straight after blowdrying.

Anyways I set the blow dryer down and grabbed the next section of hair and picked up the dryer again. I turned it on and is 2 seconds I heard this funny sound and the darn dryer just flatlined on me! 

I was so miffed!! I stood up watching myself in the mirror with my straight hair at the back and soggy bush on top. Needless to say I just wet my head again and pulled it up in a puff. 

One good thing came out of this though...... I get to buy a brand new blow dryer!!!!

So what should  get ladies???


----------



## yaya24 (Jul 2, 2011)

Pics.

Hair banded (will continue to skip blowdrying.. my hair does not do well with it).

Please excuse the messy/ non-existent parting 






Then hair straightened w/ iron. Front: 340 Back 290/310


----------



## yaya24 (Jul 2, 2011)

Went out in a bun


----------



## aa9746 (Jul 2, 2011)

How long do you let the press last? One week before washing, every 2wks or longer? tia


----------



## yaya24 (Jul 2, 2011)

aa9746 said:


> How long do you let the press last? One week before washing, every 2wks or longer? tia




2 weeks is my usual plan before washing


----------



## Muse (Jul 3, 2011)

aa9746 said:


> How long do you let the press last? One week before washing, every 2wks or longer? tia



I wish I could make it two weeks. I have to wash and restraighten every week.


----------



## Muse (Jul 3, 2011)

Tried Apex last night and I don't like it. I used the same exact products I use any other time except I swapped the Sabino for the Apex. My hair feels drier and it didn't do much for reversion. Now I didn't apply section by section so maybe that has something to do with it. I'm thinking about trying Cantu shea butter leave in before blow drying/flat ironing next time. It says it's a heat protectant.


----------



## texasqt (Jul 3, 2011)

Update: I heat trained at 450 degrees with 10 passes (5 in areas with looser curl pattern) a week ago and washed this weekend.  Well....
*Pre-Wash vs. Post-Wash*




*




*In other words, my hair laughs at 450!

Results: There is a difference in the way my hair feels and behaves.  I still have the same small curls but instead of my hair curling on itself it is a little looser. My hair was easier to detangle and blow drying didn't rip my hair out. I was able to style my hair in one pass of the flat iron. I'm happy with it and I don't see a need to reheat train before a month's time, maybe even longer, and then I will only train the new growth.  My next update will be what my WnG now looks like. More pics in my Fotki (you have to be a Fotki member and the PW is in my profile).

*I do not recommend that you did what I did but it worked for me! *


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Jul 4, 2011)

texasqt said:


> Update: I heat trained at 450 degrees with 10 passes (5 in areas with looser curl pattern) a week ago and washed this weekend.  Well....
> *Pre-Wash vs. Post-Wash*
> 
> 
> ...




She only retouches once a month.   BTW, your hair is gorgeous!


----------



## Lynnerie (Jul 6, 2011)

I have some super heat resistant hair. After a few washes my hair reverts back like nothing was done. I'm scared to do this but has anyone done a hard press cause the flat iron is not cutting it


----------



## halee_J (Jul 6, 2011)

Lynnerie said:


> I have some super heat resistant hair. After a few washes my hair reverts back like nothing was done. I'm scared to do this but has anyone done a hard press cause the flat iron is not cutting it



You mean with a pressing comb? I have, with an electric one, Napp does as well, she has much more experience with it 

I think I may have fairly resistant hair as well, I've done it on my ng (I'm transitioning) about 4x, with Apex pressing oil. My ng became a little easier to manage, and frizzes less now, but no noticeable change in texture to me.


----------



## kbragg (Jul 7, 2011)

Ok I don't know what I did wrong LOL! I did 20 passes at 10 on my Maxiglide (goes up to 425) and my hair laughed I also tried the Organix BKT and it did nothing.

Now my hair does come out very nice when I flat iron BUT maintaining a straight style is not realistic given my very active lifestyle. I'm more interested in getting enough of a texture change to eliminate the SSK's so I can retain some length. Maybe I'm gonna have to go old school with a pressing comb and stove because my hair is laughing at all my attempts. I'd rather not have to relax/texlax because my scalp can't handle no matter how well I base it Suggestions?


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Jul 7, 2011)

kbragg said:


> Ok I don't know what I did wrong LOL! I did 20 passes at 10 on my Maxiglide (goes up to 425) and my hair laughed I also tried the Organix BKT and it did nothing.
> 
> Now my hair does come out very nice when I flat iron BUT maintaining a straight style is not realistic given my very active lifestyle. I'm more interested in getting enough of a texture change to eliminate the SSK's so I can retain some length. Maybe I'm gonna have to go old school with a pressing comb and stove because my hair is laughing at all my attempts. I'd rather not have to relax/texlax because my scalp can't handle no matter how well I base it Suggestions?



I am jealous of you because I can't get my hair strait at all.  I wish my hair was long enough to bun. I was able to get rid of my single strand knots by using aloe vera juice in my hair as a detangling agent.


----------



## Napp (Jul 7, 2011)

I have given myself a hard press using an electric comb. Press first and then flat iron. I thinking about going the marcel route too because i tried to press my hair with the electric comb yesterday using the same tools,technique and products and i got blow out results. I think its the humidity.

I have no idea how to work with the blow out look. I tried to do a bantu knot out and my hair was just a fluffy mass of hair when i took them out. My hair is in two french braids and i dont feel cute  im thinking about getting a nice wig and just pressing my edges. I miss my swang swang


----------



## BlaqBella (Jul 7, 2011)

Napp when I reach full apl I'm going to love me some blow outs. Cause I will use a little leave-in (creamy) or some styling agent with maybe my butter mix and maybe some oil (little) for some nice braid outs and twist outs. Since my hair is somewhat thin, this will be an ideal way to give the illusion of more volume.


----------



## Napp (Jul 9, 2011)

BlaqBella said:


> Napp when I reach full apl I'm going to love me some blow outs. Cause I will use a little leave-in (creamy) or some styling agent with maybe my butter mix and maybe some oil (little) for some nice braid outs and twist outs. Since my hair is somewhat thin, this will be an ideal way to give the illusion of more volume.



BlaqBella my hair is on the thin side too which is why i do not like the inbetween/blowout look. it makes my hair look poofy yet thin especially at the ends perhaps it would be better if i had a 100% blunt cut.


a little bit of water and grease on blowdried hair gives me the GOAT bantu knot outs though i think i just like the look of my hair when its compacted.(tight bantu knots and rollersets) that way it doesnt look thin.

although full apl is great. its the most fun length so far. i can still wear my hair short and cute and im just a press a way to being glamourous


----------



## Loves Harmony (Jul 26, 2011)

Hello Ladies! I decided that i was going to start using heat. I am so tired of these SSK. I am tired of wearing puff and the shrinkage. I have a pretty good blowdryer. Just need to invest in a good flatiron.... Any recommends?


----------



## vkb247 (Jul 26, 2011)

I gave up on heat training and texturized with Linange after 7 month stretch. My hair is so resistant and I prefer laxy hair care.


----------



## Napp (Jul 26, 2011)

vkb247 said:


> I gave up on heat training and texturized with Linange after 7 month stretch. My hair is so resistant and I prefer laxy hair care.



vkb247 so how was the lineage?

i personally have let up on the heat for now because i cant figure how to keep my hair straight. last year i didnt have this issue and i wore my hair straight in the summer. i think i might get some braids and straight pressing when october/nov rolls around.

Loves Harmony i thinking of getting a croc 2 infared iron. i hear many reviews saying that the hair doesnt revert when they use this. it seems pretty good!


----------



## vkb247 (Aug 3, 2011)

Napp I love the linange. It's the first time in my journey that I haven't had to mix my relaxer, mix my neutralizer, or get a seperate product as a protein pre-neutralizing step. The texturizer has protein in it, I left that on for 20 minutes because my hair is resistant. Than the neutralizing conditioner also has protein in it which is why I skipped the pre-neutralizing protein step. All I used was these two products and follwed the directions exaclty for once!

My hair definitely felt like I had a protein treatment afterward so I've been using more moisture to offset that (I didn't dc afterwards) and I was freaking out a bit when my hair was wet because it felt so straight. But my hair curled right back up when it was dry plus it hangs and moves now. I'm very happy.


----------



## Lynnerie (Aug 3, 2011)

Hey vkb247 Do you have any pictures of your hair before and after?  My hair is resistant to heat as well and I'm thinking of texturizing. 

Also, where did you get Linange?


----------



## Etherealsmile (Aug 5, 2011)

Lynnerie said:


> Hey @vkb247 Do you have any pictures of your hair before and after?  My hair is resistant to heat as well and I'm thinking of texturizing.
> 
> Also, where did you get Linange?



Lynnerie I just bought mine from this website

http://www.beautyofnewyork.com/shopping/MPIC100308KH0230.htm


I'm so tired of dealing with the stubborness that is my hair, i'm starting classes in about 19 days and I just can't seem to find a solution to dealing with my natural hair. I've been growing it out for almost 2 yrs now and the longer it gets, the more it seems I can't do anything with it in terms of style and ease of wear. I want to enjoy my hair but i'm finding every reason under the sun to not wear it out because it dries out so quickly and tangles like no body's business. The ssk's are nothing nice

I really wish i could remain a natural but my hair is just not working out like want it to, I sure wish i wasn't so style challenged or that i could wear natural styles that fit my features but most natural styles i've tried just look so wrong on me.

I tried heat training to deal with the ssk's but quickly found this was not the solution i wanted. I'm going to texturize and hope the stress of hair is taken out of the equation. With all the work i have ahead of me i can't afford to be worrying about my hair every single day. I'll let you ladies know when I receive and texturize my hair


----------



## Rocky91 (Aug 5, 2011)

I've been thinking about heat training in the fall all summer.
recently i did a flat-iron job that made me realize just how easily trained my hair is. the iron was on 450 and i did it with no heat protectant and no prior DC'ing, which was pretty dumb. i dislike the straight pieces and the weak feeling my ends have, so i definitely won't be training in that way. i'm gonna try to grow that out, and i already chopped a bit.

i think the best method for me is probably to continue what i do now, which is blowdrying and/or flatironing once a month, with heat protectant, on about 400. that keeps my texture looser than it would be otherwise, and still coily enough for me.
so i'll be peeking in this thread every once in a while.


----------



## vkb247 (Aug 12, 2011)

Sorry I don't have any new pics of my hair. To be honest I swear my hair texture hasn't really changed. People still think I'm natural and I can wear a fro. But my hair falls almost completely straight when I stand under the shower and it has more movement when dry. It's much more controllable if that makes sense.


----------



## BlaqBella (Aug 12, 2011)

Loves Harmony I don't know your price range but..I have a cortex platinum 1 & 1/4 in. and I got it from t.j. maxx for $30.
 It works pretty well for my fine 4b/a hair (I just had to learn that my hair needs more protein because of the process). 
It has a temp. setting from 140-450 degrees and I've had it for nearly a year.
 I like it cause it doesn't seem to be as low quality as (wal-mart conairs, etc.) and some others; it's heavy but not too heavy. It has 100% solid ceramic/ionic plates.
I used it for the longest time at about 300-350 degrees. I now use it at 400.
I'm another one whose texture has hardly changed. I still have a head of coils.


----------



## Loveygram (Aug 12, 2011)

DDTexlaxed said:


> I am jealous of you because I can't get my hair strait at all. I wish my hair was long enough to bun. I was able to get rid of my single strand knots by using aloe vera juice in my hair as a detangling agent.


 
DDTexlaxed

Hey Lady I see retention in your new siggy  Congrats!

Remember, every head is different. You might have to train longer to start seeing straighter results. Also you may have to work in very small sections.
Best wishes


----------



## Zay-neey (Aug 13, 2011)

ive succesfully trained my hair!! 
i blow dried on cool, flat ironed on 390, did 10 passes. my hair went from 4a to 3c. 
not as wavy, as brittanynic16's , but my plan was just to train it, so that i can use a low heat when straightening. my hair still acts like my 4a hair, just hangs more. 
i will just heat train my roots every 4 weeks.
and straighten weekly on a low temp of 320 (brittanynic does the same) 

BTW my hair straightens easily, i dont have heat resistant hair. Its coarse, but when its properly moisturized , straightens so ez. probably why one session is all i needed. 
Im glad it got trained it one session, i dont like using high heat so often, i just know i will get major breakage from that!!

nd using heat made my hair take in moisture better!! A good Plus !! 

I Hope you guys are successful too !!


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Aug 13, 2011)

Please share your regimen. I hope to have hair long enough to bun in the autumn. I'm close now, but it is too short on the other side. Until then, I will protective style my way to that length.


----------



## Zay-neey (Aug 13, 2011)

update:  after watching brittanynic wet hair video. I think I'm going to go for her wavy look.  So I'm going to do a another 1 or 2 sessions. Upping the heat to 430. Thats because  after a dc, my hair snapped back to 4a. my goal is to do it in one session, so ill b experimenting with heat setting   
                                                                                                              But my regimen is pre poo with grape seed oil, wash with ors creamy aloe. Deep condition with bioinfusion conditioning balm using moptopmaven's xtreme deep conditiong method (youtube). Use bb oil moisturizer as leave in and garnier sleek and shine serum as heat protectant nd anti frizz. Then blow dry in small sections on cool. Then flat iron .


----------



## FemmeCreole (Aug 14, 2011)

I straightened tonight


----------



## virtuenow (Aug 14, 2011)

Zay-neey said:


> ive succesfully trained my hair!!
> i blow dried on cool, flat ironed on 390, did 10 passes. my hair went from 4a to 3c.
> not as wavy, as brittanynic16's , but my plan was just to train it, so that i can use a low heat when straightening. my hair still acts like my 4a hair, just hangs more.
> i will just heat train my roots every 4 weeks.
> ...


@Zay-neey & texasqt 10 passes? Do you have a video demonstrating this? I asked Brittany about the 10 pass but have yet to see it in action. How do you do this w/o burning your fingers or hair? I'm quite baffled. The most I can find on youtube is someone bkting w/3-5 passes.

Oh yeah, and how do you know the one session took? Have you done multiple washes. The reason I ask is b/c it usually takes more than one wash for the "straight" effects to wear off. It takes a more involved process to achieve heat trained hair.


----------



## texasqt (Aug 14, 2011)

virtuenow said:


> @Zay-neey & @texasqt 10 passes? Do you have a video demonstrating this? I asked Brittany about the 10 pass but have yet to see it in action. How do you do this w/o burning your fingers or hair? I'm quite baffled. The most I can find on youtube is someone bkting w/3-5 passes.
> 
> Oh yeah, and how do you know the one session took? Have you done multiple washes. The reason I ask is b/c it usually takes more than one wash for the "straight" effects to wear off. It takes a more involved process to achieve heat trained hair.



virtuenow - I use the comb chase method which allows me to not use my hands.  I don't have a video but I found this one BKT video on YT that's similar to the method I use.  Skip to 4:00. I use a very quick swipe and I choose 10 because my hair is somewhat resistant. I think I swipe even faster than what the video shows. Just remember to never allow the heat to just sit on your hair at that high temperature. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bpTdVPGyq1E&feature=related

I don't know if the one session made a permanent change.  I'd like to think so since I did it at such a high temperature.  I was going for a one session change and didn't want to have to retreat the same hair over and over again. My hair still has a lot of texture but a bit more manageable and easier to detangle. I like it that way.  I think I wore my hair for a month and washed at least weekly and the looser curl pattern remained.  If it has returned to it's original state, I guess I will have to do it again but I really don't foresee that happening. I'll update when I stop wearing my braids but that won't be until December.  Trying to get over that APL hump. HHJ!


----------



## TopShelf (Aug 15, 2011)

can you heat train with flat irons that use steam? I just bought the JIlbere steam iron and wanted to know


----------



## PlainJane (Aug 25, 2011)

Anyone else out there heat trained by accident? 
I had no idea there was a proper term for what my stylist had been doing...


----------



## bb09 (Aug 25, 2011)

I haven't read the thread, so I don't know if this has been asked.. have any *transitioners or long term stretchers *here heat trained their NG?


----------



## Solitude (Aug 26, 2011)

bumping!!!


----------



## momi (Aug 26, 2011)

Napp said:


> I am so upset. i whole out a long diatribe of my heat training journey and i accidentally deleted it when switching tabs
> 
> I am giving the abbreviated version and i probably left out alot of details and pics but i cannot write that over again all of my pics are in my fotki if you are interested.
> 
> ...



Wow it is obvious that heat training has worked for you! I also retain more length with heat.


----------



## ctosha (Aug 27, 2011)

I have checked my local BSS they do not have apex pressing oil however they do have Dax pressing oil. Have any of you ladies ever tried this before?


----------



## Minty (Aug 28, 2011)

just a thought: 

perhaps the heat training sessions aren't going well for some of you because your hair is not prepared for it. patchouli85 gave a technique years ago about this here. Her technique works. Doing a deep moisture treatment on dry hair, then shampooing then flatironing/heat training gives excellent results. It is especially suited for low porosity and very coarse hair.

HTH


----------



## TopShelf (Aug 28, 2011)

what are you gals using to moisturize so that there is no reversion. Also here are some pics of my weekend straighten. First time since my BC in Sept 2010:














Dc overnight  with MoistPro by Hairvedsa then tried the extreme deep conditioning (moptopmaven) and then sat under steamer with Silk Elements megasilk (not crazy about it). Air dried with Sabino Moisture block and Aphogee Pro Vitamin Leave in. Blow dried hair when it was 90% dry (I love the way the sabino and Aphogee made my hair feel). It took me 3 hours to flat iron because I olnly wanted to use 2 passes at no more than 310. But this is what I got and i'm definitely gonna try again myself. this weekend I am going to NY to let my girl Juanita do a nano Keratin treatment on my hair (which i love)


----------



## keelioness (Aug 28, 2011)

TopShelf..Juanita told me about the nano keratin treatment but I wasnt sure if it was really formaldehyde free.. have you had it before.. please do tell.. any pics?


----------



## TopShelf (Aug 28, 2011)

@keelioness I remember her telling someone that it was formaldehyde free, but I could be wrong because it was a while ago. here are my pics, only problem is that my hair was relaxed when she did this last June. But I have seen her do naturals hair with it and its always came out lovely


----------



## keelioness (Aug 28, 2011)

Hmm I think I'm gonna get that done once I deweave..thanks TopShelf


----------



## blondemane (Aug 31, 2011)

Do any of you ladies only cowash before heat training? I think I'm going to keep my hair regulary pressed, and I was wondering if I should use my organix shampoo before or if it was ok to just cowash.


----------



## 30something (Aug 31, 2011)

bb09 said:


> I haven't read the thread, so I don't know if this has been asked.. have any *transitioners or long term stretchers *here heat trained their NG?



I transitioned using heat, and attempting to heat train my new growth. It was not successful in that I didn't experience any change in texture at all. It helped the transition go smoother but my relaxed ends were not happy 6 months into it which resulted in a early BC. After the BC my hair was very healthy and no longer breaking.

I don't know if I would recommend heat training before the big chop (if you are transitioning) because at least for me I got too see fully what hair I was really working with to help consider if or how I was going to train. One thing I did notice that straightening transitioning hair and natural hair was different..eventually I had to change my methods of straightening once natural.  I hope you get what I'm saying. But if you want to heat train or just use heat during your long term stretch or transition don't let me stop you I'm just talking from my experience.


----------



## Zay-neey (Sep 10, 2011)

did anyone heat train until their curly hair is  straight? 
I'm thinking of  doing it, because for some reason, my roots when I heat train (touchups) gets staight and not wavy. Makes no sense bcuz this happens in one session. And it's way less passes than what I did to my ends, which are still curly. aybe it's the msm I'm taking,ive read that people have received  a softer texture with it.


----------



## OsnapCnapp! (Sep 11, 2011)

Ok I have a question. Im trying to help my sis heat train and her hair is 4b and SL. I did a press on her hair at first on 490 then to the max 500 (yeah I know). When we got down it looked like we just ran a blow dryer through it. That was the first time we used a pressing comb, the last time we used a blow dryer and the previous time before that we a flat iron. Neither of those scratched the surface. I wanted to know if done once a month if 500 on the pressing comb is too much?


----------



## virtuenow (Sep 11, 2011)

OsnapCnapp! said:


> Ok I have a question. Im trying to help my sis heat train and her hair is 4b and SL. I did a press on her hair at first on 490 then to the max 500 (yeah I know). When we got down it looked like we just ran a blow dryer through it. That was the first time we used a pressing comb, the last time we used a blow dryer and the previous time before that we a flat iron. Neither of those scratched the surface. I wanted to know if done once a month if 500 on the pressing comb is too much?


 
If 500 didn't do the job then I would say there is something more going on here.  You're going to have to work on moisturizing and getting her hair fit to receive the heat.  The more moisturized the hair is, the eaisier it will be to straighten.  I suggest weekly deep conditioning w/Aubrey Organics GPB balancing conditioner and follow up w/an oil rinse.  You should start to notice a difference in her hair immediately.  

As far as the heat level... Is 500 normal for a press?  That seems rather high.  However, I do 450 w/the flat iron w/no prob.  So I don't know what the extra 50 degrees will do.


----------



## 30something (Sep 11, 2011)

OsnapCnapp! said:


> Ok I have a question. Im trying to help my sis heat train and her hair is 4b and SL. I did a press on her hair at first on 490 then to the max 500 (yeah I know). When we got down it looked like we just ran a blow dryer through it. That was the first time we used a pressing comb, the last time we used a blow dryer and the previous time before that we a flat iron. Neither of those scratched the surface. I wanted to know if done once a month if 500 on the pressing comb is too much?



I'm not afraid of heat, but I think 500 might be a bit too much. If 500 isn't doing it maybe its the techniques your using. Even now sometimes I face difficulty getting my hair straight, I notice the steps I do before I actually try to straighten has a lot to do with how straight it gets.. like if I don't do a good blow dry.


----------



## Rocky91 (Sep 11, 2011)

500!! wowza. 
i recommend some deeeeep conditioning sessions first to help prep the hair for the heat. you def shouldn't have to use that much heat.
try Silk Elements MegaSilk Moisturizing Conditioner, or the GVP (Sally's generic brand) of Matrix Biolage Conditioning Balm. those are both very moisturizing.


----------



## GoodMernin (Sep 11, 2011)

OsnapCnapp! said:


> Ok I have a question. Im trying to help my sis heat train and her hair is 4b and SL. I did a press on her hair at first on 490 then to the max 500 (yeah I know). When we got down it looked like we just ran a blow dryer through it. That was the first time we used a pressing comb, the last time we used a blow dryer and the previous time before that we a flat iron. Neither of those scratched the surface. I wanted to know if done once a month if 500 on the pressing comb is too much?



I think it may be a combination of moisturizing, technique, and flat iron brand that may be hindering you from getting smooth flat ironed results.

My hair is 4b shoulder length and I used a lower temp (392 degrees F) with more passes of the roots and length (20 passes) yesterday..and my results were the best that I have achieved thus far.

I would say for 4b hair (or anyone's hair for that matter), a weekly moisturizing pre poo and a weekly moisturizing DC is essential for great flat ironing results.

Furthermore, I think that anything over 400 is a bit much...especially 500!!

I think it's better to take your time and get heat trained results over a period of time than look for instant results and chance damaging your hair.


----------



## caramel26Uk (Sep 16, 2011)

Napp said:


> I am so upset. i whole out a long diatribe of my heat training journey and i accidentally deleted it when switching tabs
> 
> I am giving the abbreviated version and i probably left out alot of details and pics but i cannot write that over again all of my pics are in my fotki if you are interested.
> 
> ...


 
Hi napp, Your hair is exactly like mine. can you tell me what your regimen was as I love the result you got after 6 months of heat training your hair. also what temperature and how many passes did you use regularly?


----------



## Napp (Sep 16, 2011)

caramel26Uk said:


> Hi napp, Your hair is exactly like mine. can you tell me what your regimen was as I love the result you got after 6 months of heat training your hair. also what temperature and how many passes did you use regularly?



caramel26Uk i would shampoo,condition and then blowdry with smooth n shine straighten polish. then i would flat iron on 400 it with a little more serum.i did 3-4 passes but i was still working on my technique back then. the effect heat training had on my hair was more apparent on my wet hair then my dry hair.

after a hiatus from heat and using shea moisture raw shea butter shampoo and conditioner and my hair had looked extra "nappy" like it compleltey reverted! it also had random wavy pieces  at my crown and nape that did not blend. i thought that was so crazy because my hair was curly all over when i didnt use those products wet and dry. i wish i took pics because it was remarkable. i was too done with the natural at that point so i didnt bother.


----------



## Poohbear (Sep 19, 2011)

Is this heat trained? My hair is damp in this picture:






And here is a blowdry comparison of my hair:


Blowdried hair in June 2011 - my ends still kinked up after blowdrying





Blowdried hair in September 2011 - My ends are straighter after blowdrying


----------



## GoodMernin (Sep 19, 2011)

Poohbear said:


> Is this heat trained? My hair is damp in this picture:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That does look like heat trained hair.

What flat iron process did you do to achieve that?


----------



## wofford16 (Sep 19, 2011)

20Something said:


> I'm not afraid of heat, but I think 500 might be a bit too much. If 500 isn't doing it maybe its the techniques your using. Even now sometimes I face difficulty getting my hair straight, I notice the steps I do before I actually try to straighten has a lot to do with how straight it gets.. like if I don't do a good blow dry.


 
I am heat training my daughter's hair and I took her to a stylist for professional help and she stated that when I press her hair to make sure we straighten under the hair first and then straighten from the roots down, also make sure you use a light pressing creme.


----------



## Poohbear (Sep 19, 2011)

GoodMernin said:


> That does look like heat trained hair.
> 
> What flat iron process did you do to achieve that?



I currently use the Andis 1" Ceramic Flat Iron that I bought from WalMart.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Oct 25, 2011)

Has anyone ever tried flatironing both after air drying AND after blowdrying? If so, did you notice any differences? Have any pics?


----------



## toinette (Oct 27, 2011)

i am totally jumping on the heat training wagon. I cant deal with detangling my hair. I dont remember having this much trouble back in the day but at the same time i never had to deal with short natural hair before. So I DCed overnight, blowdried and flat ironed today. I'm not wearing it out or anything but its straight. But i hate these crunchy ends  I didnt use pressing cream, just Lacio Lacio leave-in and some Chi heat protectant serum. How often do you guys press or flat iron?


----------



## texasqt (Oct 27, 2011)

toinette said:


> i am totally jumping on the heat training wagon. I cant deal with detangling my hair. I dont remember having this much trouble back in the day but at the same time i never had to deal with short natural hair before. So I DCed overnight, blowdried and flat ironed today. I'm not wearing it out or anything but its straight. But i hate these crunchy ends  I didnt use pressing cream, just Lacio Lacio leave-in and some Chi heat protectant serum. How often do you guys press or flat iron?



I flat iron (not heat train) weekly - always have. What DC did you use? What's you're hair type? 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## texasqt (Oct 27, 2011)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> Has anyone ever tried flatironing both after air drying AND after blowdrying? If so, did you notice any differences? Have any pics?



Air drying just doesn't do it for me. I guess I haven't mastered that yet. My hair dries super dry and brittle regardless of how much moisturizer/moisturizing products I use. It makes flat ironing that much more difficult and I never get the smooth results I get with blowdrying first. If I ever try again, I'll take pics but I can tell you what I look like - a mushroom head. 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Janet' (Nov 1, 2011)

How are you ladies doing??? Happy Tuesday!


----------



## naturalbeauty21 (Nov 23, 2011)

Does anyone here heat train with a blow dryer? My natural hair looks very thick but when I blow dry & flat iron it gets too flat! I look like I have asian hair. I think I'm just going to stick with blow drying straight but will this heat train my hair?


----------



## babyshuf2 (Dec 1, 2011)

Thank you Brittany for starting this heat/thermal training support thread.  I have been following your YT page for close to a year or more.  I started HT in Feb. of this year and it really did get me through my "non-retention hump".  My stylist has been helping me to HT but I'm taking it more into my own hands now...lol.  I alternate heat sources (flat iron or blow dryer etc.).  I only HT once a month.  Heat training can really work well and promote excellent growth if done properly.  Thank you again for help!  You hair is GORGEOUS!


----------



## joslingeneva (Dec 12, 2011)

Hello everyone

I started heat training after seeing Brittany on Youtube!!! Thanks B I would say for about six months I flat ironed every week on 450 heat 20 passes on my roots and 5-10 on the rest of my hair. My texture definitely changed. The front got a little too straight for my liking probably because of touch ups during the week but I am happy with my results.

I now only use heat on the roots as I don't want to risk the rest getting any looser. 

Detangling is a breeze and wash and go's are so easy to manage now.

I use the pink ic heat protectant serum for any heat styling or training. I also DC'd once a week with Hollywood Beauty and did a weekly ACV rinse.

 I will post pics later


----------



## mstokes2008 (Dec 12, 2011)

joslingeneva said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I started heat training after seeing Brittany on Youtube!!! Thanks B I would say for about six months I flat ironed every week on 450 heat 20 passes on my roots and 5-10 on the rest of my hair. My texture definitely changed. The front got a little too straight for my liking probably because of touch ups during the week but I am happy with my results.
> 
> ...



Can't wait to see pics! How has your retention been since heat training?


----------



## islanchile (Dec 13, 2011)

joslingeneva

Still looking out for those pics girl!


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Jan 14, 2012)

I am using heat to maintain a strait style. My previous attempts were pitiful, but my first true success was yesterday. I used grape seed oil to blow dry and then did a light roller set after I curled my hair. Not only did it look good, but my hair and ends were beautifully moisturized, not crunchy. I will do this in the winter time and in the summer wear wet buns. Since I use low heat, I don't think my hair will suffer at all.


----------



## me-T (Feb 1, 2012)

dang all these pics are lookin good! awesome growth progress dd! now where's my update?

well, this heat training stuff wasn't working out. i ended up just relaxing it, which i'm SO happy about! (so happy i actually just used capital letters, lol)

i was starting to get breakage, and the ssks weren't letting up. as far as texture change, well it did loosen up from it's regular 4a/mostly b look to a solid 4a i guess. but considering i had been doing this for all of 2011, there should've been more progress. not to mention i got tired of the process every 2 wks. all that work for breakage and no texture loosening? no ma'am.

so before my bday on dec 12 i put some elasta qp no base (in regular i think) and it. came. out. awesome. best relaxer i ever used. i have sooo much less breakage now.

pic time! the 1st one was my fresh washed fro. the other 2 are close ups of some of the clumping i would get, and you can really see how the texture looked. the last pic is my hair now. it's grown a lil bit from lower neck length. they were extra big so i had to do some major cropping.


----------



## me-T (Feb 1, 2012)

oh, just saw some more texture pics. they're older, but for some reason, my hair didn't really loosen much more after that point. almost looks like the same day. my hair was dry in these pics. the straight one is a press for a length comparison to my relaxed pic.


----------



## 30something (Feb 12, 2012)

@me-T 
Did you relax bone straight or texlax?



I totally feel you on heat training process, it takes a lot of time..siting there and applying heat is time consuming. I pretty much abandoned my process and just straighten the normal way instead.. I think I will down the road (a year or two from now) start to experience significant looser texture...which I'm not even caring much about right no. Maybe its best to take it slow and steady.


----------



## nubiangoddess3 (Feb 12, 2012)

me-T 

No, say it isn't so I was following your heat training process ( since your hair looks very much like my cnapp hair) 

You said that you were doing it ever two weeks could that be the reason for the breakage. 

What temperature were you using and how many passes ?


----------



## me-T (Feb 14, 2012)

20Something

i'm relaxing bone straight, or at least almost to have some body. i tried that texlaxing, and i might as well had been full natural

nubiangoddess3

don't get me feeling bad sayin you were following my reggie! i did 1 pass at about 360, which isn't really a lot i guess. but my hair was too perpetually dry, even with constant co-washing & overnight baggies when i wasn't pressing. i really don't know what the real cause of breakage was, i'm just glad i caught it before it became a setback

if it's still working for ya'll, keep on. i just didn't have the patience for it. but lookin at brittany's swang in her newest videos make me feel like "dang, shoulda hung in there"


----------



## theeREALmccoy (Apr 28, 2012)

Hey ladies!! Been stalking this thread since before I big chopped not really intending on heat training but just for extra info...now that i've been natural almost two years, I can say with confidence that I will be doing some form of heat training! I'm a type 4a with MAJOR shrinkage! I love being natural & I love my curl pattern but it is a BEAST to detangle when it has shrank (correct verb? lol). I know most people would say "Hey dummy just don't let it shrink up!" Well that's what I do most of the time  ..I wear braidouts and twist outs 99% of the time, but I would love to be able to wear a wash and go and have it 1) hang and 2) not give me hell when I decided to wash again. I love my curls but I'd like them to not shrink so much!

I have only straightened my hair 3 times since  natural and only had success once. My problem was that I was terrified of heat damage so I used a pretty low heat setting....my hair laughs at anything under 400F lol. This last time that I straightened, I used apex pressing oil and cranked my flat iron up to the highest setting (450F) using the comb chase method & about 3 or 4 passes per section. I know some people are out there clutching their pearls but at that point I just wanted my damn hair relaxer straight and I said I would reap the consequences when I went to wash my hair lol. Surprisingly, I had only a few tendrils of my hair SLIGHTLY looser (barely noticable). My only issue is that I'd like to get all of my hair to loosen uniformly.....any suggestions?

P.S. If it makes any of you feel better I said that next time I will attempt to lower the heat setting hehe


----------



## 30something (Apr 28, 2012)

theeREALmccoy said:


> Hey ladies!! Been stalking this thread since before I big chopped not really intending on heat training but just for extra info...now that i've been natural almost two years, I can say with confidence that I will be doing some form of heat training! I'm a type 4a with MAJOR shrinkage! I love being natural & I love my curl pattern but it is a BEAST to detangle when it has shrank (correct verb? lol). I know most people would say "Hey dummy just don't let it shrink up!" Well that's what I do most of the time  ..I wear braidouts and twist outs 99% of the time, but I would love to be able to wear a wash and go and have it 1) hang and 2) not give me hell when I decided to wash again. I love my curls but I'd like them to not shrink so much!
> 
> I have only straightened my hair 3 times since  natural and only had success once. My problem was that I was terrified of heat damage so I used a pretty low heat setting....my hair laughs at anything under 400F lol. This last time that I straightened, I used apex pressing oil and cranked my flat iron up to the highest setting (450F) using the comb chase method & about 3 or 4 passes per section. I know some people are out there clutching their pearls but at that point I just wanted my damn hair relaxer straight and I said I would reap the consequences when I went to wash my hair lol. Surprisingly, I had only a few tendrils of my hair SLIGHTLY looser (barely noticable). My only issue is that I'd like to get all of my hair to loosen uniformly.....any suggestions?
> 
> P.S. If it makes any of you feel better I said that next time I will attempt to lower the heat setting hehe



Go about it slow and gradually and consistent so you can monitor all changes and loosing. Its good to also know that hair can only be trained to a certain limit before you experience adverse effects so be very aware of your own limitations. From my own personal expereice I believe its safer to train at the temperature that you can successfully straighten your hair at verse the highest temperature on the flat iron.


----------



## theeREALmccoy (Apr 28, 2012)

20Something I agree that it is probably way safer !!! The next time I flat iron I'm going to go with a temp closer to 400 and see if I can still get the same results. Being that spring is upon us and I live in Louisiana, I don't think I'll be flat ironing any time soon unless I feel like I need a trim. The humidity is a fool out here! Thanks for your advice!!!


----------



## LightEyedMami (Apr 28, 2012)

i am currently trying to heat train, and my hair is so heat resisitant, i have yet to get any training (damage)...my hair is as course as ever!....i tryed blow drying on medium heat w/ a comb and brush attachment, but i like it better when i flat iron, i still haven't decided what method will be my "official" method...it seems that flat ironing keeps my hair more moist, tangle free, very little breakage and lasts a bit longer too....however it is DIRECT heat which makes me want to keep giving blow drying a shot...im so confused.


----------



## 30something (Apr 28, 2012)

LightEyedMami said:


> i am currently trying to heat train, and my hair is so heat resisitant, i have yet to get any training (damage)...my hair is as course as ever!....i tryed blow drying on medium heat w/ a comb and brush attachment, but i like it better when i flat iron, i still haven't decided what method will be my "official" method...it seems that flat ironing keeps my hair more moist, tangle free, very little breakage and lasts a bit longer too....however it is DIRECT heat which makes me want to keep giving blow drying a shot...im so confused.



My hair was very resistant too but out of no where it started to loosen... I think its because I went over board with the 450 degrees.. back to back. I can totally relate my hair always feel moist when I flat iron.


----------



## mimi0410 (May 10, 2012)

I need all the support and help I can get!! I transitioned from texlax hair with the help of weaves. My last texlax was August of 2009. I began wearing weaves at the end of April 2010. Just before my first install I had quite a bit of the texlaxed hair cut. Fast foward to present and here I am fully transitioned...totally lost, and feeling like a newbie. I almost feel like I dont know where to start...I think I may even be a bit intimidated by my hair now erplexed. At current I dont have any desire to wear my hair naturally curly. As I was transitioning I always thought (in my head) that my end result would have me heat training. I took down my last weave over this past weekend and now I cant help but wonder if it was a bad idea. Trying to deal w/natural hair in the spring/summer (humidity---reversion) what was I thinking!? 
Any regimen suggestions, ideas, product favs are totally welcomed. Ive attached pics of my hair blown out and pressed.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 8, 2012)

Just wanted to BUMP to see how you ladies are doing......


----------



## Charla (Aug 28, 2012)

Bump:bouncegre


----------



## Charla (Aug 28, 2012)

I've been so skeptical of heat training until I read this thread and watched soon many YouTube videos about it. I'm so at peace and confident in this decision, that I started my first session today!

After my normal wash/conditioning routine, I blow dried my hair in small sections on medium heat with the comb attachment without heat protectant. I plaited each section and cut 1.5-2" off each plait...and I didn't even cry!!  It was the right thing to do because of all my ssks!

Tomorrow I will be flat ironing with Crisco and no heat protectant on 300○ for 5-10 passes.

I will try to maintain this for 2 weeks wearing buns mostly. Every 2 weeks I will do my same routine but add a protein DC...all the while monitoring my hair's health and texture loosening.


----------



## gforceroy (Aug 28, 2012)

Charla I am thinking about heat training as well. I think it will solve my ssk problem. Who knows maybe I will retain more length and have less shrinkage!


----------



## Charla (Aug 28, 2012)

gforceroy said:


> Charla I am thinking about heat training as well. I think it will solve my ssk problem. Who knows maybe I will retain more length and have less shrinkage!


gforceroy
Let's hope it solves it for the both of us! Do you have a plan of action yet?


----------



## gforceroy (Aug 29, 2012)

Charla I plan on straightening my hair next weekend. I might just do more passes of heat (maybe 5-8) to see if it makes a difference. I haven't used heat in almost year so I know I have to work on technique as well.


----------



## Charla (Aug 29, 2012)

gforceroy said:


> Charla I plan on straightening my hair next weekend. I might just do more passes of heat (maybe 5-8) to see if it makes a difference. I haven't used heat in almost year so I know I have to work on technique as well.



I bought an electric pressing comb at Sally this morning. Im going to start with that instead of the flat iron. I'm excited!


----------



## beingofserenity (Oct 14, 2012)

Charla, so how has it been going?


----------



## longhairdreaming (Oct 14, 2012)

Hey ladies, haven't posted on here in forever but I was finally able to get pretty swinging pressed hair. My issue it turned out was two prong

A. Not having the right products...it's hard in my little desert town but got stuff when I was home this summer
B. not getting my roots straight...solved with my Andis High Heat Pressing comb

Thanks for the tips!


----------



## Charla (Oct 15, 2012)

beingofserenity said:


> Charla, so how has it been going?



beingofserenity I did 3 heat sessions and each time after all my hard work, I ended up back in a puff because of the humidity. So I decided to just relax before I caused too much damage from the heat.


----------



## MsLizziA (Oct 17, 2012)

I'm not a heat trained natural but I will start heat training my sister's hair for her. Its an alternative to a relaxer. I will be using the Babyliss nano titanium pro flat iron. Her hair texture is much kinkier than mine and I find the biggest difference between ceramic and titanium is that the titanium plates get much hotter which is why I decided to use this on her hair to train it.

Any 4b/4c that is planning on heat training may want to look into a flat iron with titanium plates


----------



## sckri23 (Oct 17, 2012)

Im texlaxed but the back of my hair is acting like its relaxer resistant and heat resistant for some reason so I gotta start heat training. Recently I tried s-curl, dove heat protectant, and softee pressing oil. It still reverted the next day.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Dec 24, 2012)

MsLizziA any updates on your sisters hair?


----------



## MsLizziA (Dec 24, 2012)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> MsLizziA any updates on your sisters hair?



LaFemmeNaturelle . yep, her mom changed her mom lol. so its pending


----------



## Napp (Feb 12, 2013)

Is anyone "heat training "anymore? I used to think my hair was resistant to heat. Turns out I just needed a better flat iron  and straightening technique LOL


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504 (Mar 25, 2013)

So I am officially heat trained.  My curl pattern is quite a bit looser and I cut my blowdrying and flat iron time way down!  I have a sew in now, but my leave out hasn't reverted at all.  anybody still on the heat training wagon?


----------



## Napp (Mar 25, 2013)

RoundEyedGirl504  I consider my self heat trained in the sense that my NG responds well to heat but my curl pattern is pretty much the same.


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504 (Mar 26, 2013)

Napp Mine loosened up, but I'm not too worried about it since I'm wearing it straight or in a manipulated style at all times anyway.


----------



## gennatay (Mar 26, 2013)

I think I'm going to start to heat train my hair. When I wear it curly, I get too many fairy knots and it tangles really easily. I don't like twist outs. I beleive I can achieve maximum length by keeping it straight.


----------



## PrincessKia (Apr 1, 2013)

bump bump bump


----------



## AllTooWell (Apr 28, 2013)

I'm curious about heat training too. Bump!


----------



## Dellas (Sep 11, 2013)

brittanynic16

And others 

I have a few questions:
1)  I know you are suppose  to heat train once a month or every 6 weeks but if you have virgin hair are you really suppose to do 20 passes at 450 degrees over your entire head?

What is your heat point and pass suggestions
I have 4a and 4b but fine hair esp the first time?

2) I have gray hair and like henna now that I have found a brand that works but this coats the hair so should one use less or more heat due to this?
Usually when people dye their hair they say use less heat but henna is alittle different 

3) also do you use a heat protectant during the initial or monthly training stage? I know once it is trained you use heat protectant but initially?

Thanks ladies 
I think I might try this and sale my BKT stuff 

Also
4) are people still using moisture block and are there other recommendations for anti frizz that you have found?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Sep 11, 2013)

Napp said:


> Is anyone "heat training "anymore? I used to think my hair was resistant to heat. Turns out I just needed a better flat iron  and straightening technique LOL



Please give me some tips and the flat iron suggestion!


----------



## Napp (Sep 12, 2013)

DDTexlaxed said:


> Please give me some tips and the flat iron suggestion!



I have a babyliss titanium iron and it gets my hair really straight. I prefer the plates on my rusk iron though, they are smoother and dont snag.

my tip to you would be to stay away from heat and scissors and let your natural hair do its thing.


----------



## RegaLady (Sep 12, 2013)

RoundEyedGirl504 said:


> @Napp Mine loosened up, but I'm not too worried about it since I'm wearing it straight or in a manipulated style at all times anyway.


 
I will be heat training my hair. I don't mind a looser curl pattern as I don't wear my hair out and natural and I plan on wearing it more stretched. I will be keeping an eye out on this thread.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Sep 12, 2013)

Napp said:


> I have a babyliss titanium iron and it gets my hair really straight. I prefer the plates on my rusk iron though, they are smoother and dont snag.
> 
> my tip to you would be to stay away from heat and scissors and let your natural hair do its thing.



I appreciate your post,but my ends suffered from doing that. I am trying something different to keep my ends and the rest of my hair healthy.


----------



## Wenbev (Sep 12, 2013)

hey ladies, what kind of heat protectants are ya'll using?  I keep my hair pressed straight in the fall, winter and spring.  I've tried redken heat glide (can be greasy if heavy handed), aussie's heat protectant (too sticky) and one by John Frieda (too stick as well).


----------



## YellowMellow (Sep 14, 2013)

Has anyone tried the mixed chicks straightening serum?


----------



## Napp (Dec 21, 2013)

Anyone else still heat training? Im still flat ironing once a month and I mix it up with bkts   and rollersets now.

I feel like I'm the only one who still does this. Its working out well for me so far. Let's see if I can get back to bsl with this regimen.


----------



## MzSwift (Dec 22, 2013)

Hey Napp,

I'm learning but I'll be doing heat once per month during the cooler months.  
I'm still trying to find my technique and get my regi together but I'm serious about it.  My ends were a mess!  I had too many knots and had to cut a lot of my hair last week 

My only issue is being fine-haired, I don't like my hair bone straight.  I want to straighten it and wear waves from braidouts/twistouts/knotouts.


----------



## Jace032000 (Dec 25, 2013)

Napp I've been doing this for 6 months now and didn't realize that I was actually "heat training."  I have my hair professionally flat ironed at least twice a month.  I also have the Global Keratin Treatment.  I thought my hair was heat damaged but I guess it's actually heat trained.  I found this thread because I'm interested in learning more about the technique and how to take care of my hair so I don't lose it.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Dec 25, 2013)

I did my first official heat session with a Conair air brush. I am going to be doing this twice a month and bunning. This is how Ihope to retain my growth because other styling methods have been damaging to my hair.


----------



## SelahOco (Dec 26, 2013)

My hair is heat damaged.  I'm trying to decide if I should chop it or accept the heat modified texture and roll with it.  I'm in here to get ideas from y'all!!!


----------



## Napp (Dec 26, 2013)

SelahOco said:


> My hair is heat damaged.  I'm trying to decide if I should chop it or accept the heat modified texture and roll with it.  I'm in here to get ideas from y'all!!!



SelahOco how did your hair get damaged?


----------



## SelahOco (Dec 26, 2013)

Napp said:


> SelahOco how did your hair get damaged?



My hair is very fine and the flat ironing got to it.  I usually do it only 2 times a year, but last year I did it like 4 times close together and it's textured but it does not curl except in the back.

So my twist out looks goofy and I'm kinda mourning the curl, but my hair is still long and not breaking off.  So I'm just like what do I do to style straight natural hair?


----------



## Napp (Dec 26, 2013)

SelahOco said:


> My hair is very fine and the flat ironing got to it.  I usually do it only 2 times a year, but last year I did it like 4 times close together and it's textured but it does not curl except in the back.
> 
> So my twist out looks goofy and I'm kinda mourning the curl, but my hair is still long and not breaking off.  So I'm just like what do I do to style straight natural hair?




have you tried rollersetting? also do you have any pictures of your hair now? what temperature did you flat iron on? I'm scared of this happening to me but so far i still have most of my curl pattern.


----------



## SlimPickinz (Dec 26, 2013)

SelahOco I personally wouldn't heat train. Since your hair got damaged so easily it might be easier for you to just be a straight haired natural. One side of my head is heat trained/damaged and it will not cooperate for curly styles.

But if you prefer curly styles then I would jus baby that side and transition. I wouldn't cut my hair short though, since you said there's no breakage.


----------



## Rocky91 (Dec 26, 2013)

SelahOco said:


> My hair is very fine and the flat ironing got to it.  I usually do it only 2 times a year, but last year I did it like 4 times close together and it's textured but it does not curl except in the back.
> 
> So my twist out looks goofy and I'm kinda mourning the curl, but my hair is still long and not breaking off.  So I'm just like what do I do to style straight natural hair?



I'd just blend it with curly styles. Putting rods on the ends will blend it all in for twistouts and braidouts. Flexirod sets as well.
Have you done some protein yet? Sometimes an yogurt/egg treatment works wonders

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SelahOco (Dec 26, 2013)

Napp said:


> have you tried rollersetting? also do you have any pictures of your hair now? what temperature did you flat iron on? I'm scared of this happening to me but so far i still have most of my curl pattern.



I was going to the salon.  My hair just went kaput.  It was doing okay, but the cumulative of heat just took it out that last time.  

I've been bunning sense.

My detangling sessions take like no time now.    one up side


----------



## Jace032000 (Dec 26, 2013)

SelahOco how long have you been bunning? Or are you just starting?  Today was my first day bunning.  At first I felt insecure since I'm so used to wearing my hair freshly flat ironed and flowing through the wind…but as the day went on, I felt better and better about it.  I thought it made me look more sophisticated lol.


----------



## SelahOco (Dec 26, 2013)

Jace032000 said:


> SelahOco how long have you been bunning? Or are you just starting?  Today was my first day bunning.  At first I felt insecure since I'm so used to wearing my hair freshly flat ironed and flowing through the wind…but as the day went on, I felt better and better about it.  I thought it made me look more sophisticated lol.



Jace032000 most of my hair journey has been buns and braids.  Over 3 years bunning almost daily, and before that braids and French braids.

I think my buns are prettier if I do them in advance and really slick down the front.

I'm a plain Jane though, and enjoyed having my hair out (I was shocked at the length) and let my loved ones praise 'motivate' me into straightening too often this last year.

And I just had two babies and found it easier to look and feel sexy with my hair straight.  Curly hair requires styling that I find harder to do with toddlers.

It's definitely a lifestyle thing.  Bunning is the truth but you have to accessorize and really be mindful to feel pretty doing it regularly.  That's been my experience anyway.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Jan 7, 2014)

I'm going to end my heat training. I think my hair needs to be longer to bun my natural hair without heat. I am thinking about going back to using the texture softener. I retained my growth so much better I didn't have problems detangling my hair.


----------



## MzSwift (Jan 8, 2014)

DDTexlaxed

I'm sorry you're having such a bad run at this  

I've shaved my head 10+ times with intent to go natural.  Each time, I couldn't make it past the in-between stage before I'd texlax it again.  What finally helped me, was PSing. I put my hair away so that I didn't do anything drastic to it, like texlaxing or chopping.  I wore twist/braid extensions for most of the the first 2 years of this journey and alternated with cornrows and wigs in order to get past that stage.  

I think you can grow your hair out the way you want to but it may take doing something else.  GL in whatever you decide!


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Jan 8, 2014)

MzSwift said:


> DDTexlaxed
> 
> I'm sorry you're having such a bad run at this
> 
> ...




That's all I am doing, protective styles. I have stringy ends to show from it.I am also losing a ton of hair while detangling. I just don't know what to do about it. I love my natural hair,but I am really struggling right now. I'm discouraged.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 8, 2014)

DDTexlaxed said:


> That's all I am doing, protective styles. I have stringy ends to show from it.I am also losing a ton of hair while detangling. I just don't know what to do about it. I love my natural hair,but I am really struggling right now. I'm discouraged.



Have you ever thought about going to a professional stylist? I know a lot of people on this board are DIY but I'm more of a 70 % DIY 30% assistance from stylist. I see a regular stylist monthly (if our schedules allow) and a braider at least twice a year to give myself breaks. If you are feeling defeated and have struggled doing everything alone...then it may be worthwhile to try seeking professional help. Not all stylist are bad especially when there is clear communication between said stylist and the client. Good luck Lady in whatever you decide. Hope everything works out for you


----------



## Jace032000 (Feb 16, 2014)

Is anyone still doing this?  I can't seem to tell the difference between my heat trained hair and damaged hair O_O


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 18, 2015)

I guess my hair is heat trained. I got 4 consecutive blowouts from Oct-Feb. Now my hair has a looser texture except near the roots. I like it. My hair is strong and it isn't breaking.

I'm taking a month off from heat and wearing a wig so that I can workout more. My anniversary is next month


----------



## ajargon02 (Feb 27, 2015)

Jace032000 said:


> Is anyone still doing this?  I can't seem to tell the difference between my heat trained hair and damaged hair O_O



Isn't heat trained hair with a texture change damaged hair or am I way off here?


----------



## PlainJane (Feb 27, 2015)

I remember when I tried heat training years ago... My curl pattern wouldn't budge.


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 2, 2015)

These pics are from today's wash. My texture is much looser and I don't have as much shrinkage as I used to. I don't have a before texture shot, but lets just say I was a very tightly coiled 4b with 80% shrinkage. Now I have about 30% shrinkage 

I rarely wear natural styles except for the occasional braidout bun. Heat training has been a game changer for me. I am retaining length and I'm ssk free!


----------



## caliscurls (Sep 27, 2015)

@CaraWalker bump...


----------



## divachyk (Sep 27, 2015)

@Napp @virtuenow, are you still heat training?


----------



## virtuenow (Sep 27, 2015)

divachyk said:


> @Napp @virtuenow, are you still heat training?


No, I stopped in like 2011, lol


----------



## divachyk (Sep 27, 2015)

What are your views on it since you've been there done that? @virtuenow


----------



## virtuenow (Sep 27, 2015)

divachyk said:


> What are your views on it since you've been there done that? @virtuenow


Definitely a bad idea, it burned my hair out and left it thin. I was doing 450 degree flat iron once a week. I suppose there are ways to do it without losing your hair- especially if you're not that kinky. Look at brittanynic's youtune channel.  She had a whole series on he training. And eventually  her hair broke off too.


----------



## ScorpioLove (Sep 27, 2015)

What's the difference between heat training and just being a straight haired natural?


----------



## Fine 4s (Sep 27, 2015)

Same thing to me @ScorpionQueen 
@virtuenow oh no about Brittanynic!
Does she talk about it or is it just noticeable?


----------



## virtuenow (Sep 28, 2015)

Fine 4s said:


> Same thing to me @ScorpionQueen
> @virtuenow oh no about Brittanynic!
> Does she talk about it or is it just noticeable?


She talks about it-- but seems to attribute it to something else (like hair lotion??). She stopped doing heat vids after that and big chopped. Anyway, I was using her techniques and tips to guide me.  My hair broke off before hers. I basically had to big chop too. She's a member here by the way


----------



## KurleeK5 (Sep 28, 2015)

I heat train my hair and have been for years. It hasn't broken for on heat. I've used longhairdontcare11's method. She blow dries her hair and flat irons the roots. I also do my ends, but my heat never exceeds 350. I wear my hair mostly blow dried and in braid outs. I wash twice a month. I still have my curly texture, I just avoid wearing it due to ssks.


----------



## Ltown (Sep 28, 2015)

KurleeK5 said:


> I heat train my hair and have been for years. It hasn't broken for on heat. I've used longhairdontcare11's method. She blow dries her hair and flat irons the roots. I also do my ends, but my heat never exceeds 350. I wear my hair mostly blow dried and in braid outs. I wash twice a month. I still have my curly texture, I just avoid wearing it due to ssks.


@KurleeK5 , thanks for input I'm watching this thread. Not to heat trained but to straighten more and find out which product to uses I also follow the straight natural thread. I'm look up her up.


----------



## Muse (Sep 28, 2015)

virtuenow said:


> She talks about it-- but seems to attribute it to something else (like hair lotion??). She stopped doing heat vids after that and big chopped. Anyway, I was using her techniques and tips to guide me.  My hair broke off before hers. I basically had to big chop too. She's a member here by the way



I was looking for the reason why she big chopped and I couldn't find anything due to damage. She did say she did it just because she wanted to and she likes to try new hair styles but I was a bit suspicious. I know she was supposed to come out with a book about heat training and it never came out to my knowledge. She made the big chop video and never heard  from her again. I think the excess heat caught up to her.


----------



## Muse (Sep 28, 2015)

ScorpioLove said:


> What's the difference between heat training and just being a straight haired natural?



Heat training is when you are purposely trying to loosen your curls using high heat repetitively. So you go over the hair until you are satisfied with the results after that you just focus on the new growth with the high repetitive heat as it comes in. It's basically using the BKT technique without the chemicals (turning the heat up to 450 or close to it and going over each section 6-10 times). People do use heat protectants when they do this but after so many passes the protectant gets burned right off and the naked hair is exposed.

Heat straightened natural just means you straighten to wear your hair straight and you are not purposely trying to loosen your curl pattern. Most heat straighten naturals use the lowest heat setting it takes to get the desired results and try to minimize the number of passes. 

I strongly advise AGAINST heat training but I have no issues being a regular heat straightened natural when the heat is used responsibly.


----------



## Muse (Sep 28, 2015)

virtuenow said:


> Definitely a bad idea, it burned my hair out and left it thin. I was doing 450 degree flat iron once a week. I suppose there are ways to do it without losing your hair- especially if you're not that kinky. Look at brittanynic's youtune channel.  She had a whole series on he training. And eventually  her hair broke off too.



I agree, it got me too. I admit I was foolish to follow that technique. For some reason I thought the Sabino would protect then I realized after so many passes with the high heat that protection was long gone after the 4th pass.


----------



## ScorpioLove (Sep 29, 2015)

Muse said:


> Heat training is when you are purposely trying to loosen your curls using high heat repetitively. So you go over the hair until you are satisfied with the results after that you just focus on the new growth with the high repetitive heat as it comes in. It's basically using the BKT technique without the chemicals (turning the heat up to 450 or close to it and going over each section 6-10 times). People do use heat protectants when they do this but after so many passes the protectant gets burned right off and the naked hair is exposed.
> 
> Heat straightened natural just means you straighten to wear your hair straight and you are not purposely trying to loosen your curl pattern. Most heat straighten naturals use the lowest heat setting it takes to get the desired results and try to minimize the number of passes.
> 
> I strongly advise AGAINST heat training but I have no issues being a regular heat straightened natural when the heat is used responsibly.



Ah ok so heat training is multiple passes. My chi doesn't have any temperature regulation so I use one or two passes since I assume the heat is probably almost 400°. Trying to figure out if I heat trained my leave out unintentionally. I haven't really touched my natural hair yet and I've been transitioning for the past 2 yrs.  

Any recommendations on heat protectants? I use multiple layers of heat protection with conditioner and 2 heat protectants but I'm paranoid it's still not enough. I moved away from perms because of thin/fine hair so I don't want to damage my natural hair but I want straight hair like 80% of the time.


----------

